# Mowgli's "Bare Necessities" Journal



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*INTRO*

I have another log on another forum. Starting a log here has NOTHING to do with the fact that I'm competing against Ewen in December. I just want more attention. :lol:

First part of this log is a copy+paste fest, so if you've read it already - sorry. I'm changing bits though, so if you read it again you might find something new and life-enriching!

*Goals: Lift heavy stuff, get leaner (circa 90kg), compete in strongman events and not embarrass myself. *

*Secondary Goals: **ogle MWTPOJ (MILF with the pimped out jeep) and FGWTGANA (finance girl with the glasses and nice a.rse).*

*DIET ETC*

*Starting weight: *104kg @ 5'9"

*Current weight: *101kg

*Condition:* FAT

Daily macro intake is something like this +/- a few grams of whatever either way because I can't guarantee that every chicken breast or sweet potato weighs exactly the same:


 *2,891 cals |*

*
**98.9 fat |**204.1 carbs |**302.6 protein*

*PICS ETC*

I've been training for 2 years now, started out as a 17 stone alcoholic smoker, now I'm just a sexy bastard. I never aimed to start competing, I only started lifting because I wanted a hobby.

I have run a couple of cycles. Perhaps a little prematurely, but I have no regrets at all! I'm currently OFF all PEDS** at the moment, until October/November.

** I am running letro at the moment to try and help reduce the bitch tits I've had since I *became* obese.

Here's an obligatory picture of me picking up something heavy while looking like I'm soiling myself.. like a car:



This is from a few days ago, out of focus but shows how fat and small I am:





^great shot of my ear :lol:

Just to complete the picture, here's a picture of one of my legs before I developed tendonitis in both knees:



*COMPETING*

As far as competing goes, I've competed in the following so far:

*Novice Charity Push + Pull *- 1st/7

*OSG Push + Pull* - 7th/fvcking loads

*Bolton's Strongest Man Open Class* - 7th/8

Let myself down at Bolton's - no excuses. I wasn't strong enough, fit enough, and didn't put enough event specific training in. I will be re-entering again next year and in the meantime entering a couple of other events to gain some experience and because I like the challenge.

*Cheshire's Strongest Man U105kg - 1st October:*

*
*

*
*1)Overhead medley Log105k Axel 110k DB55k Axel 120k 75sec

2)Keg toss 10k,15k,15k,20k,20,15ft 75sec

3)Arm over Arm van 75sec

4)Deadlift 240k for reps 75sec

5)Farmers hold 140k in each hand for time

6)Yoke 300k for 20m in 75sec

*Strongman Bolton Night of Strength - 18th November:*

1)Axle C+P (3 attempts)

2)Axle Deadlift (3 attempts)

*Muscleinc Christmas carnage* - 10th December: 1) viking press

2) farmers hold

3) stones over yoke

4) 18 axle deadlift

5) loading medley

(no idea on weights yet)

*
TRAINING ETC*

*
*

*
*I don't follow a set routine, I tried it once but got bored pretty quickly. I focus each session around a movement - e.g. Deadlift, Squat, Bench and Overhead press and usually do some assistance work following the main exercise. I occasionally do some rehab work at the end of a session if required, and foam roll at home.

I don't go week by week counting numbers, working out percentages etc. Each session is different and geared towards either:

-What events I need to get stronger/better at for the next competition. OR

-Aiming to beat a PB. OR

-Making me feel better because I sometimes feel properly fvcking small.

I try to train events once a week, but don't always get the chance due to work shifts etc.

*VIDEOS ETC*

*
*

*
*Here is a link to my Youtube account: http://www.youtube.com/user/mrsvensk?feature=mhee#p/u

There's only really deadlift videos on there... nothing interesting sorry.

That's all for now!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> what are these supposed "special straps for axle deadlift" touted by gray p, regular straps work brill, it's much easier than a normal deadlift given their absolutely no slack and no flex, just a straight flowing lift.
> 
> as a rep for bbs & chaparral labs :whistling: I would suggest during this natty phase you take a look at a d'aspartic/bulbine/Fadogia Agrestis based natural test booster non suppressive to your own test production with added ingrediants to boost libido & increase fat loss.
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/chaparral-labs-manimal---270-caps-5287-p.asp


 :lol: Next time I see you, you're getting wedgied for advertising on my brand new shiny journal. :lol: :lol: :tongue:

The straps Gray was recommending are the Ironmind thick and long ones: https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/straps/ironmind-black-forth-straps.html

I've used a regular set of no name straps and the shorter Ironmind straps and both are fine though. Can see the logic behind it, but I can't justify paying nearly 20 quid for a bit of webbing!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

about fecking time you started a journal somewhere decent 

subbed for future abuse


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

You have to admit, the title is genius.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> You have to admit, the title is genius.


I'm sure it took u minutes to think of, I just hope with the 'bare' bit, we won't be seeing pictures of little mowgli :laugh:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Diet has been tweaked. Previous macros were calculated when Haddock was the main protein source, I've now switced to chicken breast:

*Cals 2,825 | Fat 87.8 | Carbs 200.7 | Protein | 310.7*

Total daily food intake looks like this:

Cooked chicken breast - 600g

BBW Premium Whey - 150g

Green String beans - 200g

Olive Oil - 3 tablespoons

Mayonnaise - 1 tablespoon (mixed into chicken)

Keeping it simple.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

joshnow said:


> 5'9" I must be 6ft 2


I was thinking that mate :whistling:

All that deadlifting must be shrinking him eh :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck with this mate, it will make a great read


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers fella 



Asouf said:


> I was thinking that mate :whistling:
> 
> All that deadlifting must be shrinking him eh :thumb:


Negged. :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> if your training some heavy stones in the future ile be up for training with you with them, mo's only has the 110kg and is rather jagged, fancy a bash a something a little heavier eventually, would also reccomend spider tacky as on marunde muscle all the strongman tend to prefer it for ease of use in all weathers & I believe comes off fairly easy and really makes a diffrence, strength shop sell it as well in a small or large tub.
> 
> what technique you going with on the axle clean & press & axle deadlift nowadays.


I'll try and find some time and we can go to OSG for one of the weekend strongman sessions mate. They've got stones all the way up to 203kg :lol: With working most weekends at the moment and house move coming up v soon, we're looking at probably mid-november. But I'll defo let you know.

Axle c+p - I'm doing belt/belly cleans after trying out a few different methods and power jerk is working really well for me instead of push press. Weighted dips have definitely helped with my lockout.

Axle deadlift - just double overhand with straps for heavy sets at the moment. My over/under grip is plenty good, I just don't want to risk tearing a bicep in training.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i seen this journal earlier and got side tracked (taking pictures of my huge back) 

good luck 

right so i was tempted to do cheshire but now i really wanna do it , although i know i need to focus on xmas carnage (i think you need a 130 stone)

the bolton night of strength looks great what i lack in deadlifting i make up for in ohp so i might have a word with you on that one 

im back in the gym tonight after my being a wimpy girl and getting a cold effort , i shall be starting back light lol and aiming for xmas carnage ..... as i understand it a hog roast will be fired up .

any weight classes for the night of strength ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'll try and find some time and we can go to OSG for one of the weekend strongman sessions mate. They've got stones all the way up to 203kg :lol: With working most weekends at the moment and house move coming up v soon, we're looking at probably mid-november. But I'll defo let you know.
> 
> Axle c+p - I'm doing belt/belly cleans after trying out a few different methods and power jerk is working really well for me instead of push press. Weighted dips have definitely helped with my lockout.
> 
> Axle deadlift - just double overhand with straps for heavy sets at the moment. My over/under grip is plenty good, I just don't want to risk tearing a bicep in training.


smart thinking double overhand all the way .

oh i forgot to say i pulled a one handed 180kg deadlift in the gym last training session 

some comps wont allow the belt clean dunno why seems rather anal , i tried sven karlssons method fuk me that hurt , onto belly work it up then power jerk seems to be best

.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> i seen this journal earlier and got side tracked (taking pictures of my huge back)
> 
> good luck
> 
> ...


Cheers sexy! As long as you don't keep your training secret hopefully we can distance learn off each other a bit :whistling: :tongue:

Night of Strength is Bolton lads only though fella, sorry...

Part of the "Strongman Bolton" ethos is they're trying to keep most of the comps they run with local lads. It's open weight btw... not that it matters now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Cheers sexy! As long as you don't keep your training secret hopefully we can distance learn off each other a bit :whistling: :tongue:
> 
> Night of Strength is Bolton lads only though fella, sorry...
> 
> Part of the "Strongman Bolton" ethos is they're trying to keep most of the comps they run with local lads. It's open weight btw... not that it matters now


its good its kept to locals only tbf its a good way of bringing the local strength boys together i like it , even though it rules me out lol

now you found my journal all my sessions will be logged some filmed aswell im training 4 weight days compound only as outlined on page 63 i think then saturdays will be event day , routine wise is very similar to you heavy compounds with accessory .....


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Training Update - Back Session*

*KB swings* - 24kg for ages

*Deadlifts* - Warmups: 120kgx8

Speed/Cardio Deads :lol: - 180kgx15 (Reps PB)

Straps off Heavier sets: 220kgx3, 250kgx2

Video of 180kgx15:






Honestly if I wasn't such a fat unfit cvnt, I could do this all day long.

*Weighted Chins:* 20kgx6, BWx10x2

*Close grip cable rows:* 125kgx6x3 PB

*Straight Arm Rope Pulldowns: * 35kgx12, 50kgx10x2 (weight PB) - ridiculously slow negatives

*Single arm DB rows: * 50x12 each arm, 60x10x2 each arm (reps/sets PB)

That'll do for today.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

impressed


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> its good its kept to locals only tbf its a good way of bringing the local strength boys together i like it , even though it rules me out lol
> 
> now you found my journal all my sessions will be logged some filmed aswell im training 4 weight days compound only as outlined on page 63 i think then saturdays will be event day , routine wise is very similar to you heavy compounds with accessory .....


Even though I'm competing in Cheshire's Strongest when I'm from Lancashire, I agree that Local "title" events should stay local. There's 250,000 people in Bolton, Strongman is pretty popular and growing since all these events and gyms popped up in the last year or so. So makes sense to keep it local!

And ROFL at the song :lol:

"TAKE ME HOME DADDY!"


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

tendonitus - both knees. nasty mate

subbed


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

monsterballs said:


> tendonitus - both knees. nasty mate
> 
> subbed


They're ok unless I kneel down (which I try to avoid :lol: ), bang my knee against something, or (and worst of all) if I squat. Ice and a high dose of ibuprofen sorts it out within a couple of days, I just find now that I lack the confidence to squat particularly heavy!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> They're ok unless I kneel down (which I try to avoid :lol: ), bang my knee against something, or (and worst of all) if I squat. Ice and a high dose of ibuprofen sorts it out within a couple of days, I just find now that I lack the confidence to squat particularly heavy!


looks like your stood in the corner filming boy while i take care of business with the ladies in the travel lodge :lol: (you wont be alone paul and tass will be watching too)


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> looks like your stood in the corner filming boy while i take care of business with the ladies in the travel lodge :lol: (you wont be alone paul and tass will be watching too)


Oh sh1t yeah... speaking of which.. I tried booking today and it appears the special days are for ONE DAY ONLY stays. So if you're only staying on the Saturday, it'll only cost you £35 or something like that. Though I managed to somehow get a multi-day discount in my basket so it cost £75 (only a fiver more..). Then I lost it and couldn't get it back.

I'll figure something out. Still don't fancy seeing in-laws with a hangover. I once had to see them while I was coming down from a really bad trip, and just can't look at them the same anymore :death:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Asouf said:


> GET OFF THE FVCKING BAR!!!
> 
> I still have nightmares over that mate....


 :lol:

Yeah sorry about that, but no need man! No neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

This is class. Love how you're not bouncing it but pretty much re-setting for every rep. Well done:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> This is class. Love how you're not bouncing it but pretty much re-setting for every rep. Well done:


he could of got 20 reps with some bodybuilding warehouse help


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> he could of got 20 reps with some bodybuilding warehouse help


21 I reckon if he had a BBW sponsored vest on... :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Asouf said:


> 21 I reckon if he had a BBW sponsored vest on... :rolleye:


22 with that powder and a heat deflecting vest type thing , afterall BBW is the best around  (i dont mean big buxom women either where is pauls mrs)


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

^^ Tits :lol: :lol:



BBWarehouse said:


> This is class. Love how you're not bouncing it but pretty much re-setting for every rep. Well done:


Cheers mate.. I used to do touch and go reps a lot of the time, pausing reps is just a recent thing for me. When I did touch and go I always had minor back issues that I thought were just DOMs.

Pausing lets me reset my position and use all the muscles I'm supposed to instead of just my erectors.

(erectors  )


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

My mrs gets far too much attention from this forum! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> My mrs gets far too much attention from jungle boy`s erectors ! :lol:


funny how she hasnt started an account and complained about it ....... hang on ..... lorian hasnt heard anything either mmmmmmmm norks .

cant wait for the travel lodge infact fuk it shall we ditche the comps and take our wives to an undisclosed location ...... and leave the fukers there :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Posting via tapatalk in the gym car park.

*Training update - C+J, front squats, assistance*

*Barbell clean+ jerk* - 60kgx5, 80kgx5, 90kgx2, 100kgx1x2, stopped there as doing overhead medley on thursday.

*Rack jerks* - 80kgx5x3, 90kgx3x2

*Front squats* - nowtxloads, 100kgx6, 130x4, 150x2, 170x1, 180x1. Patellar tendon pulled on last rep of course :lol: .

*Lateral raises* - 10kgxloadsx2

*Dips* - bwx12, 15kgx10, 20kgx6, 20kgx4, bwx10x2 slooooow negatives.

Happy about everything but the tendonitis


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

joshnow said:


> you benching well ? , good front squat their, have you tried taping around the tendon just below where it inserts into knee, similar to olympic weightlifter athletes, believe it helps a lot coping with the uncomfortable nature of it, zinc oxide tape is what they use I believe, going to try it myself soon.


arghhhh a strongman asking about bench pressing :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> you benching well ? , good front squat their, have you tried taping around the tendon just below where it inserts into knee, similar to olympic weightlifter athletes, believe it helps a lot coping with the uncomfortable nature of it, zinc oxide tape is what they use I believe, going to try it myself soon.


I only really do chest work when I either REALLY want to be in the gym (boredom on a weekend), or when I feel smaller than I usually do :lol:

This was one of last week's sessions 09/09/11:



> Back squats: 100x12, 140x12, 180x6x3,
> 
> Wraps on: 200x3
> 
> ...


It's improved a lot since I started doing weighted dips, but will always be a lift I'm sh1t at.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Big arch, elbows tucked in, legs underneath my ar$e 

Powerlifting *was* the goal, and I'll always have fun with a max squat/deadlift session, but I'm enjoying the variety of strongman now.

That and I don't have to wear a leotard :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> that's it exactly, powerlifting is quite a bit boring just 3 lifts, in strongman you lift cars instead of plates and walk with a the weight of a large man in each hand & get to pick sh1t up and run with it, did you sell the suit at a loss or profit.


Small loss, but tbh it had 2 different men's crotch sweat in it so I had to give the guy a break!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> did you wash it, are they washable-not that I would want to put my big fat ar.se in one


Nah I didn't... you can wash them, but they're 100% polyester anyway so no real need unless it gets muddy or something.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rest day today, just as well really 'cause I think I'm coming down with a frigging cold. Scratchy annoying cough, retaining water, nose feels like it needs clearing but doesn't... early signs for me. I blame the high rep deadlifts taxing the CNS or whatev.

Vit C is already at 4g per day. I'll up it to 6g and increase fluids. Joy.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Dropping cals a little bit as of next Monday. Don't think I need 300g+ of protein when I'm not trying to gain. 250g is plenty to maintain what little muscle I have. So I've dropped a scoop of whey and a chicken breast from what I'm currently eating. Here is the macro breakdown:

*Cals * - 2,545

*Fat* - 82.7

*Carbs* - 195.6

*Protein* - 257.9

Still doing dribs and drabs of cardio, but not enough to justify the higher cals imo.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

joshnow said:


> what's form like, have only seen you bench once when you were more or less knackered in the upper body from axle c&p the day before, so cant really judge form.
> 
> ewen , it's something if he brought up would make him a fantastic powerlifter, quite a few wsm winner strongman were powerlifters 1st, kazmaier/svend karlsen/jouko ahola/sigmarson/savickas/ & soon to be derek poundstone, all these guys benched with a relative flatback, not using the powerlifting arch, with only samuelsson using the arch.
> 
> andy bolton was sh1t at bench once upon a time, way ahead on deadlift and squat just behind that, *it's natural to have a weakness in the big 3*.


I have a weakness in 2 of the big three and the other ones sh1t as well !!!!!



Mowgli said:


> Small loss, but tbh it had* 2 different men's crotch sweat in it *so I had to give the guy a break!


Would this have not put the price up ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Would this have not put the price up ?


I bought it off Chris Jenkins, so it had the value of having once been a World Champion's suit. But the day that centre seam rode up my guiche, it immediately lost that magic.

:lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I bought it off Chris Jenkins, so it had the value of having once been a World Champion's suit. But the day that centre seam rode up my guiche, it immediately lost that magic.
> 
> :lol:


HAHA

Nice anecdote !!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Diet same as usual, except today switch out the sweet potato for 600g white basmati rice. Chicken has a bit of curry powder on it for flavour. Stuck for protein tomorrow as I've ran out of chicken until Saturday. Think I might fast most of tomorrow, then have steak with chips and a glass of wine or two in the evening... 

Training overhead medley and farmer's hold for Cheshire's tonight at SV. Not really looking forward as my neck/clavicle are still bruised from C+J and front squats on Tuesday! Probably get roped into doing deadlifts for reps... again.. :lol:

1)Overhead medley Log105k Axel 110k DB55k Axel 120k 75sec

4)Deadlift 240k for reps 75sec

5)Farmers hold 140k in each hand for time

If I'm not too broken on Friday, I'll do a bunch of posterior chain/accessory work. I should probably take the day off as I'll be training 6 out of 7 days next week, then taking a week off before the competition on 1st October.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BOOM


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM :lol:

Hopefully get a few videos tonight


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> good to hear you'l be taking a week off before comp, seems a lot of guys dont seem to peak right , when I hear of pr's a few days before comps rather in them.
> 
> tweaked patella tendon a bit sore this morning after yesterdays stuff, you doing the farmers holds off elevated heights, saves a bit of knee strain and fair bit more energy to smash the grip some more.
> 
> was a awfull night at mo's I hit pb on overhead, put videos in journal but could of got more but left it for next week, get this, idiots offering advice to cj, failed 140kg 4 times, michael failed 200kg 4 times, stupid oldtimers who can't deadlift jack offering advice. if the strength aint their on the day leave it for next session, what happens when you force strength ted? got me really fcked off as mo didnt give a sh1t as he was training another group of lads elsewhere, some of the retard advice even flows my way but told em straight a few sessions ago that they dont know jack sh1t. cj has a lot of potential, but he wont reach it listening to these old washed up guys.


Sorry, I know this is harsh but... Michael still hasn't pulled 200kg :lol: :lol:

I always take at least 5 days off and if I really need to do something, just do ridiculously light prehab stuff.

Will see what Joe sets up for us tonight, I'm guessing they'll be raised up a little as it's 280kg :lol:

I'll check your vids when I get home from work


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BTW josh m8 your over head press only counts when cleaned lol

Same for you mowgli farmers hold from floor lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> BTW josh m8 your over head press only counts when cleaned lol
> 
> Same for you mowgli farmers hold from floor lol


Ey! I've no problem picking up 280kg! Especially from farmers height!

Joe is a stick though! A fvcking STRONG stick, but a stick nonetheless!

Got him and JT helping me with my OHP tonight and I'll be coaching their deads


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Wrong journal mate! :001_tt2: :whistling:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Training Update - Events*

Positive session with JT, Joe and Shane. Couldn't get all the medley kit sorted out, so just worked on weaknesses

*Axle C+J* - 65kgx5, 95kgx3, 100kgx1, 110kgx1 (PB :lol: ), 112.5kgxfx2, 100kgx2 (video below)






Had to pressout but nevermind. 3rd only failed because tech slipped.

*Farmer's Hold (off the floor UHAN!)* - 100kg, 120kg, 140kgx14.5 of the longest seconds in my life :lol:

*BW Chins* - 10 reps for the sake of it.

*BW Dips* - 10 reps for the sake of it.

*IFSA Log C+P* - 65kgx5, 85kgx2, 100kgxf seriously. 65x5 floor to overhead. Knackered.

Very happy with how axle clean+jerk is going.. pressing of any sort has always been my biggest weakness but it's definitely moving in the right direction now. :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good show buddy , like your tech on the ohp you tried going more oly style rather than jump and to side ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Split jerk? Can't unfortunately due to the knees.. :thumbdown:

I really like the powerjerk though! Stable base, can properly jerk myself under the bar, and triceps are strong enough to press out if I'm a little off with technique. Just need to work on speed now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah thats the bad boy i struggle with it and go (try and go) for your style lol

i repped you btw


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

:lol:

The olympic shoes defo help btw.. one of the best bits of gym kit I bought! Was all over the shop when I pressed wearing trainers, but a lot more stable with a stiff heel.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> :lol:
> 
> The olympic shoes defo help btw.. one of the best bits of gym kit I bought! Was all over the shop when I pressed wearing trainers, but a lot more stable with a stiff heel.


i see what you mean now lol

ive been looking at them shoes for ages and thought id pass on them for now but starting to think now is the time to buy would you recommend any ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/clothing/lifting-shoes/strength-shop-lions-weightlifting-shoes.html

These are mine and they're spot on (bought them on weekly specials for £50). They look like they've been put together in a sweat shop, but they're solidly built. I do feel like a tit wearing bright blue shoes though. Quite a lot of the lads at the OSG push and pull were wearing these too though.

There's also Do-wins from pullum-sports, bit more expensive but I know people that use and rate them too.

Eventually, if these ever fall apart I'd be tempted by a pair of the expensive Adidas ones that you see all the proper weightlifters using. For now, and at my (low) level, these are plenty good!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cheers i`ll mull it over .

i seen them addidas at the comp they look good but not cheap lol

cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

novice and inters under 95kg

overhead log reps 70kg

farmers hold 110kg per hand

stones over yoke 85kg,110kg,130kg

axle deadlift 180reps

load and carry medley object between 70-100kg

novice and inters over 95kg

ohead log reps 80kg

farmers hold 120kg

stones (as above)

axle deadlift 200kg reps

load and carry 4 objects 80-110kg

for xmas carnage


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> novice and inters under 95kg
> 
> overhead log reps 70kg
> 
> ...


Nice weights! I'll make sure I'm in the over 95kg just for you!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Training Update - Pi$$ing about for a Pump*

*
*

Back is a bit tender from yesterday, so thought I'd just get a bit of blood going/make myself feel a little bigger.

Pre-workout - 2g Vit C + 50mg Sildenafil Citrate

*Flat bench* - 60kgx15, 80kgx10, 100kgx6x2, 120kgx3

*Cable Flyes *- 25kg each hand, 100 reps rest paused

*30 SECOND STRETCH EACH PEC*

*
DB Pullovers* - 30kgx8x3

*
BW Dips to failure* - Lost count


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Training looks good mate, only just seen this log will pop on as much as possible, keep up the good work.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Gonna try and get a session in this week with yoke with joe. Last week of training, so unfortunately another barely practiced event :lol:

Tendons will be fine, they only pull when the knee is in flexion under strain. I think when I re-pull it every time its my feet positioning when squatting. Will readdress this.

Kegs... Heavy kb swings and power snatches. About all I can do right now.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*EMO UPDATE*

Stressfull day today, diet has been a bunk,.,. nailed protein intake, but everything else os allover the show. Back on the wagon tomorrow.

No training today as sister is in hospital in a bit of a state, so spent most of the evening with her and my mother.

Having a few bad days sleeping so on 10-20mg Diazepam to get me through the night. Just 7-10 days of this then back on the non-assisted.

Tomorrow I back squat as heavy as my knees will allow, followed by some assistance

(Max effort romanians, hypers or maybe leg curls and extensions)

Bought my weekly sack of 5kg chicken breasts from the market (£20) and some nice fresh rainbow trout for tomorrow eve. Thinking some new potatos, string greens and a fish stock beschamel


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Quality journal, mate. Will be following your progress with interest. All the best with achieving your goals.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Can't beleive I've not spotted this journal, your quads are probably bigger than both of mine combined :'), ewen's got me really interested in strongman stuff at the moment


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hope your sis is ok bud .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers pal, should be OK in a few weeks. Nothing life threatening


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh and cheers to the new followers, any input positive or negative gratefully received. Honestly - if you think I'm being a tvvat, training wrong, or short changing myself, or you want to like my bum - just say and I'll take it all on board.

I won't let you lick my bum unless you give me a reacharound though.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

That's what 20mg Valium and a pizza does to you. Sorry :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

well jungle boy i'd say your a cvunt.... but thats cuz you want to molest my missis 

other than that i love you like a man can do :wub:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

You're drunk :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Did the diazipam not work ? your up early !!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> You're drunk :lol:


I really really was :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Did the diazipam not work ? your up early !!!!


Nah, course it did! I woke up needing a pee, so thought I'd check the Mr O results. 

Just got up now!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Nah, course it did! I woke up needing a pee, so thought I'd check the Mr O results.
> 
> Just got up now!


Diazipam is the best. Dont think i could even get up for a pee when i had some !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

holy sh1t i got to bed at midnight get up at 2pm and man love has broken out ...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> holy sh1t i got to bed at midnight get up at 2pm and man love has broken out ...


jealous? :laugh:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Fasted Cardio* - 40 minutes horizontal jogging

*Training Update - Squats + Assistance*

*Back Squats* - 70kgxloads, 120kgx10, 150kgx8, 180kgx3x3

Wraps on - 200kgx1 crap depth, would probably have been passed in certain american powerlifting feds though.

Left it there as core felt weak.

*Overhead Squats* - 50kgx8, 80kgx5x2

*Romanian Deadlifts* - 150kgx12, 180kgx8, 220kgx5x2

*GHRs* - 20kgxloads

*Seated Leg curls* - 1/2 stackx20, 3/4 stack x12x2.

*LegExtensions* - Half stack until I coudn't do any more, then forced negsx5

TBH session was only OK, but didn't feel switched on throughout. Blaming the diazepam but at the moment I'd rather have a good nights sleep than an amazing workout.

-edit

On a positive note, both knees feel OK


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Training Update - Barbell Deadlifts*

Big workout today, mostly because I feel well rested. Cals have been on the low side so far, but who cares?

*Deadlifts from floor (ofc!)* - 120x12, 170x10, 220x3

*Belt On*250x2, 270x1

*Belt+Straps*220x5x3 (90 secs rest between sets)

*Weighted Dips because I felt like it* - BWx12.

*
Dropset*- 30kgx8, 15kg5, BWx2...lol

*Weighted Chins* 20kgx8x2

*Straight-arm rope pulldowns* - 47.5x10, 55x8x2

*DB Shrugs* - 60kg/hand - 12x2

*1 arm DB Rows* - 60kgx8x2

*Hammer Curls* - 20kgx10, 30kgx8

Think I've figured out why I struggle so much when cleaning an IFSA spec (BIG) log... weak biceps. Hip drive is there, just can't transfer the power through the arms into the log rotation. WORK IN PROGRESS.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lots of hammer curls


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Bob on mate. That and w4nking with the other hand every once in a while.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Training Update - Session 1 of 2*

*Front Squats and Power Clean + Jerk*

*Front squats* - 60kgx12, 80kgx10, 100kgx5,

Working set - 120kgx5x5 (4 reps on last set). Here's a vid for you to all ogle my backside:






*Barbell Power Clean + Jerk* - 60kgx1x5, 80kgx1x5. Here's a video of my shocking powerclean and jerk form... This was the only video I got, and of course, it's the only one where I pressed out. Thought I'd try another rep and thought NAH. :lol:






Just light sh1t at Total Fitness as no doubt the heavy stuff comes in the second session tonight at SV Gym tonight.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I want to wear your training gear lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> I want to wear your training gear lol


SEXUALLY???? :lol:



Asouf said:


> My back's still b0ll0cked from last week so had a week off... Feel weaker than normal.. (which is weak before you take the p1ss)


Foam roller, inversion, chiro. Try all those three in that order mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yes SEXUALLY :wub:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll let you sniff my knee sleeves in December. The sweet smell of mansweat and tigerbalm! Mmmmm!

I also wear my oly shoes with no socks.

Fvcking hell I'm disgusting :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'll let you sniff my knee sleeves in December. The sweet smell of mansweat and tigerbalm! Mmmmm!
> 
> I also wear my oly shoes with no socks.
> 
> Fvcking hell I'm disgusting :lol:


m8 im hung like an elephant your knee sleeves will be used as willy sleeves :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

jesus this thread is so full of brokeback mountain............ :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> jesus this thread is so full of brokeback mountain............ :lol:


 :lol: wanna `sandwich `


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Has Paul said whether his missus is coming down to Guildford for a roasting yet???

I mean... errrr... are Paul and his missus coming down for "drinks"?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Has Paul said whether his missus is coming down to Guildford for a roasting yet???
> 
> I mean... errrr... are Paul and his missus coming down for "drinks"?


JD and coke is the secret code :thumb:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Training Update - Session 2 of 2 - Log and other crap*

*
*

*
Home-made wooden log C+P - *35kgxloads, 70kgx10, 95kgx5x2

*Axle Clean and Strict Press - *65kgx10, 95x3

Knackered.

*Hammer curls - *20kgx10, 25kgx6

*Incline Hammer curls - *15kgx12 (fvck me these are hard!)

*Bunch of other stuff to get a pump because I felt small and weak*.

Took a pic:



Fatty natty lat spread, trying to hide my love handles :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cnat wnak and tpye ....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

mowgli you need to shave your head !!!!

By the sounds of this threa you need to shave your balls too !!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> mowgli you need to shave your head !!!!
> 
> By the sounds of this threa you need to shave your balls too !!!!


 :lol: I know! My wife really likes my beard though... and the last time I had a beard with a shaved head, people kept calling me "Upside Down Face". I'll get rid of it all soon enough!

My tessies could do with a trim, spesh when it's time to wake Ewen up with a fresh teabag. :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I am a full advocate of facial hair and a bald head !!!! It can go either way though, You can look like this



or you can look like this



I tend to look more like the first guy !!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd like to think it was the latter for me, but after a few too many pizzas :lol:

Might start judo/***** wrestling again after a 10 year hiatus. Doubt my knees could take it, but itd be fun...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I'd like to think it was the latter for me, but after a few too many pizzas :lol:
> 
> Might start judo/***** wrestling again after a 10 year hiatus. Doubt my knees could take it, but itd be fun...


i done some judo when i was a wee lad. Didnt get to far but its an overlooked martial art that everyone thinks is just throws but theres some good chokes, sweeps and locks in judo

I like to think i am the later bit with a sh!tter beard, lots and lots less muscle and a bit gayer looking !


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Shoulder got dislocated once, en several times after so jacked it in. Turned out I had a full anterior deltoid tear, which was eventually fixed with surgery. Never went back to training after I got fixed up though. I regret it now, 'cause I was pretty good at it!

You can see the surgery scar here on the right hand side (left arm near the tattoo):



That's actually a sh1t pic of it, i just wanted to show off my new favourite slutty vest. :lol:

You can see the full scar on the first page where I'm deadlifting the car. Most people ask if it's just a massive stretch mark (which thank fvck it isn't...). What kind of stretch mark has staple scars running down either side of it???


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

you really need a shave :laugh:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I know... I nearly did it this afternoon too, but had a nap instead :lol:

It's going next week. I think. Maybe. We'll see. If there's time.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fella, I like the way you live your life on the edge....quality


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Fella, I like the way you live your life on the edge....quality


Is this about the shaving thing? Or the fact that I'm trying to get into both Paul and Ewen's ladies? :lol:

Anyway, as far as gear plans go... still natty for a few more weeks. I now have in my possession some Zaralone Tri-Test, which is a little bit suspect, but I'll give it the benefit of the doubt as I trust the source and the opinion of a respected member on here (who hasn't posted in ages).

I *was* going to just keep it simple 500-600mg/wk of a long acting, but the breakdown of this per ml is:

200mg Test Cyp

50mg test prop

50mg Tren Ace

50mg Tren Hex

50mg Tren Enan

2mls of that and 1ml of 200mg/ml Test E/wk split into 2 jabs a week for 12 weeks... makes:

600mg Test

300mg Tren


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Is this about the shaving thing? Or the fact that I'm trying to get into both Paul and Ewen's ladies? :lol:
> 
> Anyway, as far as gear plans go... still natty for a few more weeks. I now have in my possession some Zaralone Tri-Test, which is a little bit suspect, but I'll give it the benefit of the doubt as I trust the source and the opinion of a respected member on here (who hasn't posted in ages).
> 
> ...


OMG. Lock up your daughters, wives, mothers, sisters, vacuum cleaners.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Mingster said:


> OMG. Lock up your daughters, wives, mothers, sisters, vacuum cleaners.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nothing will be safe! I'll be peaking right around the time I hit the Muscle Inc comp so even Ewen better keep his **** against the wall :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Shoulder got dislocated once, en several times after so jacked it in. Turned out I had a full anterior deltoid tear, which was eventually fixed with surgery. Never went back to training after I got fixed up though. I regret it now, 'cause I was pretty good at it!
> 
> You can see the surgery scar here on the right hand side (left arm near the tattoo):
> 
> ...


i just sprayed all over my screen ....

im doing this comp as a natty ...... :whistling:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

You'll do fine mate. I lift better clean. I just want to be hench for when I meet your wife.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> You'll do fine mate. I lift better clean. I just want to be hench for when I meet your wife.


wear high platform shoes anything under 6 foot she wont entertain lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Fack! I'm only 5'9 and I can't compete in heels!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Forgot to say yeah I look hot as fvck in that vest.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Forgot to say yeah I look hot as fvck in that vest.


so hot i cooled you down ....

sex wee :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

:lol:

We need to somehow ditch the women in guildford and "grab" as many girls as poss gyppo style.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> :lol:
> 
> We need to somehow ditch the women in guildford and "grab" as many girls as poss gyppo style.


deal 

how do gyppos grab girls lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Youtube mate... I'm on tapatalk. Look up "grabbing"! Right up our street that is!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

love it :lol:

grabbing it is


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

You need a transit and a few sacks for grabbing yeah !

Scars are like tattoos but with better stories they say but i tend to say scars are like tattoos with no ink and done sh1ttly and usually stupid stories that are boring !!!

For example i have a scar on my head, It happened when i had chicken pox !!!

Was your shoulder done in from falling on it or being thrown ??


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Initial tear was done in an Ippon Seoinage, and other dislocations just happened randomly - falling over, picking stuff up, rock climbing :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

and grabbing .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I was never really a sweet talker. First thing I said to the missus when I met her was "Giz a kiss then". :lol:

Reeeaaaallly want to go to Judo training on Monday evening, but I know I'd pull something and screw myself over for Cheshire's U105s which is THIS TIME NEXT WEEK! FUAAAAAAARK! :scared:

First Monday in October I'll get back on the mat for the first time in 10 years.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Diet/Finance update*

Due to our bank allocating funds for a direct debit which isn't due to come out until Tuesday, and the fact that my wife doesn't get paid until Monday.. I can't afford proper food until Monday, so living off protein shakes and waxy maize starch until then. I've told the wife she can have all the eggs and spaghetti we have because I'm such a nice guy.

I'm a fvcking hungry nice guy though. Will do me good, I'm supposed to be dieting anyway. :lol:

*Training Update - All sorts of Deadlifts*

Came home from 6th day of working 6am shifts and for the first time in a long time was properly PUMPED to go to the gym. Had a scoop of Warrior Rage in water, got changed, gave my wife a peck on the cheek (grabbed her boob too) left straight away to Total Fitness. I love going to the gym, it's my favourite hobby (except for ogling and bending my wife over), but today I *wanted* it.

Here's how it went down.... BTW I did measure the height of the bar, it was 15".

*15" Deadlifts - * 180kgx:lol:, 220x:lol:, 250x3, *belt on* 270x2, 300x1 (video), *straps on* 320xfx2, 300x1(failed second rep), 270x4:

300kg:






270kgx4:






*I WAS NOT DONE THERE*

*Regular deadlifts* - 270kgx1, 250kgx2, 220kgx5

Didn't struggle on any of these, very happy with all. Didn't video because they're now bread and butter lifts I can do any time.

*Curls for the girls* - EZ bars, dumbells, cables. 1 set of 8 reps each, slow negatives.

*Cable lateral raises* - 15kgx30 reps each arm.

Wore a t-shirt to the gym for the first time in ages. Felt/looked big, despite being a small, fat, sweaty mess. :lol:

Bit gutted about missing the 320kg.. but it'll go up next time. Moved about an inch off the blocks, but lower back didn't feel strong enough so left it there. I know now where I need to get stronger.

Night of Strength is going to be VERY interesting. Once Cheshire's is out the way (next week!), all deadlifts are going to be from 12-15". Hoping for a BIG lift (by my standards).


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done, fella. I just love the way you look suspiciously at your hand after the 300:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Was sh1tting myself mate, thought I might have lost a callous... which a week out from a strongman comp is about as good as putting my kneecaps through! :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Thought so. I lost two last week after cleans but all I have to worry about is caressing my ass


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive been told to shave the callous`s off i asked if i should use shaving foam too but from the laughter i guess not lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I use nail clippers to remove them and take them right down to the soft skin. Both on my palms and fingers. Then if I can be ar$ed - use a rough skin remover to even it out afterwards.

Some folk on sugden say put your hands in warm salt water to toughen the skin after, but I've never tried that.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Today I hurt. I did manage to get some food in though, so feeling less hungry.. Just not as strict as I'd like it to have been (involved double cheeseburgers from mcds).

Weigh in tomorrow won't tell me much as I'm watery and a little bloated, but I'm looking and feeling leaner in general. Whole point of weighing will be to gauge how far off 105kg I am for Saturday's weigh in.

Will be increasing carbs this week - weighing Mon, Wed and Friday. Can't see me being anywhere close to 105kg, so should be able to have a good carbup and massive breakfast pre-weighin on Saturday. Then again, I might weigh in early and find a little chef to get brekkies from pre-comp.

Post comp I'll be back on 2500ish cals/day. I *will* be competing in U90KG events in 2012!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Weigh in*

*
102.2kg *- fully clothed, watery, shoes, 2 meals eaten (woke up early), fully hydrated and without having had a poo. Happy with this. :lol:

*Training Update - Mishmash/Rehab session*

Took 50mg Sildenafil Citrate + 1g VitC + 1 Scoop Warrior Rage

*Strict Military press* - barx20, 60kgx10, 80kgx5x2, 90kgx3

*Dumbell Cleans to shoulder (each arm)* - 30kgx10, 40x5, 50x5, 60x5. The 60kg dumbell is huge. Did this as a conditioning/technique exercise... felt good.

*Dips *- BWx20x3

*Tricep Pushdowns* - 95kg Stackx6x2

*Facepulls *- 50kgx12x3

*Concept 2 Rowing Machine *- 10 mins HIIT.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Does the viagra give you much boost ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Just a very very good pump 

Better than any NO2 supplement I've tried.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool I've just ordered some lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ewen said:


> Does the viagra give you much boost ?


Lol but what if you casually start getting hard-ons in the gym and in the changing room? haha :confused1:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

The only things that have ever given me spontaneous erections are MT2, puberty and long car journeys. Never had a random stiffy with viagra..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> The only things that have ever given me spontaneous erections are MT2, puberty and long car journeys. Never had a random stiffy with viagra..


I took one on saturday night and i'm still getting random boners, however i'm also thinking about what i got up to


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

My training buddy has asked me to not wear shorts just in case lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> My training buddy has asked me to not wear shorts just in case lol


What he wants you naked from the waist down !!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

:lol: at the above...

Just got the running order for Cheshire's U105s this saturday... 2nd. FFS.

At least it's better than being first, like at Bolton's.. but still. FFS SRS. :cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good luck fella get someone to film you I wanna see what I'm up against afterall you seen me on video :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers mate.. wife should be filming, but all I imagine you'll see is me no-repping most of the events :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good luck in the comp chap!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> good luck in the comp champ!


Fixed:thumb:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

was so tempted to change the A in champ for another vowel, but i thought i'd leave it, let him have his moment :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> was so tempted to change the A in champ for another vowel, but i thought i'd leave it, let him have his moment :lol:


Hmmmmm:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers lads! There's 11 guys in the comp, many of which are very high level. As long as I get top 10 I'm happy :lol:

Just one very light session working on technique tomorrow (not even 50% weights) with Joe (won Bolton's Strongest Novice) who is also competing with me on Saturday. He's very strong for his weight (95kg), but he's going to struggle with the deadlift, so going to try and get some last minute kinks sorted out with him.

After that it's rest, foam rolling and hydrotherapy for the rest of the week. :thumb:

Trying to get hold of some a last minute pre-comp "boost", if *yannowhatImean*, but not having a lot of luck. Will know for sure tomorrow. Quite happy to do this one completely natty anyway.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I like the sound of hydrotherapy.

Is that a posh word for a hot bubble bath with smelling salts?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I like the sound of hydrotherapy.
> 
> Is that a posh word for a hot bubble bath with smelling salts?


One of the many benefits of being a member of Total Fitness is that you can share a large, unclean pool of water with powerful jets (like a jacuzzi but stronger) with old, unwashed men and women.  Decent for aches and pains though.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> joe is a strong lad :cursing: , hows it all feeling , the tendonitis dissapating at all


Yeah, Joe will probably be the smallest there, but one of the fastest on the overhead medley. He'll probably do well on the keg throw too.

I'm feeling alright, a few niggles that are always there (back, shoulder, knees, elbow, wrists.. :lol: ), but feeling strong and excited to mix it up with a few of the best u105 strongmen in the north west.

The tendonitis is an ongoing thing, they're OK on a daily basis on everything except going down stairs (which I have to do sideways). No real pain unless I squat, kneel or bang something into the tendon directly. Stability is fine though. I'm going to get them looked at through BUPA in the new year.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Just got back from Boots with a few essentials for comp day:

Ibuprofen

Paracetamol

Zinc Oxide tape

Smelling Salts

Deep Heat Spray

Do-Do Chest-eez

Don't think I've missed anything...

I don't know how or why, but as of this morning my lower back, to the right side, just above the glute is giving me a shooting pain down my leg when I bend over (when putting something in the over, for example). Now I'm 99% sure that's the sciatic nerve. I'm not going to foam roll for the rest of the weak, but will have a (hot) physio mate have a quick look at it tomorrow if it doesn't instantly get better. She only gets to treat old people, so touching me should be a refreshing change.

Either way, if it's the same on comp day I'll load up on painkillers and crack on with it.

I may have just slept funny and need to do some inversion therapy. OR I may have compacted a vertabrae with the stupidly heavy deadlift session on Saturday.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like a touch of sciatica, Try these











Take ibuprofin every 4 hours and see if it settles


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Sounds like a touch of sciatica, Try these
> 
> Take ibuprofin every 4 hours and see if it settles


Cheers fella, hate having to take pain meds/nsaids but you're right. Will brufen it up for today with the stretches when the wife gets home, see what my (hot) physio mate says tomorrow.

Will also be doing contrast baths tomorrow with the hydrotherapy.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Cheers fella, hate having to take pain meds/nsaids but you're right. Will brufen it up for today with the stretches when the wife gets home, see what my (hot) physio mate says tomorrow.
> 
> Will also be doing contrast baths tomorrow with the hydrotherapy.


I hate meds to due to masking not fixing but the anti inflam is what you need to settle the nerve down and a few stretches to release any pressure. Hanging from a pull up bar is good too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Just got back from Boots with a few essentials for comp day:
> 
> Ibuprofen
> 
> ...


hhhmmm shes going from touching naked bald fat people to touching a naked bald fattie ........


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> hhhmmm shes going from touching naked bald fat people to touching a naked bald fattie ........


The difference being my skin is youthful and supple, not wrinkly and musty-smelling. She *wants* to get into sports physiotherapy, so I consider this her casting couch audition. :innocent:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> anything else you need--glucose gels with electrolytes and caffeine, probably only need if the events are really spread out throughout the day.


Will be taking 4 Litres of water spiked with 50g/litre Waxy Maize + a shaker with a couple of scoops of Warrior Rage (creatine gluconate, caffeine, geranamine, etc).

Don't think it'll be too spread out throughout the day, only 11 guys competing, but I might get a drink with electrolytes in for the halfway point.  ta


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers 

They still do the 20% discount... if it's not cheaper than a bottle of gatorade I don't think I'll bother though! Moving house at the end of this month and it's costing me a frigging packet!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok... Keg toss is out for insurance reasons.

It's now a medley, which means I'm FVCKED.

100kg farmers 20m

200kg sled drag 20m

100kg sandbag 20m

100kg sandbag 20m both sanbags will need to be loaded over yoke.

90 second time limit.

Really don't know how you're meant to do all that in 90 seconds! Doubt I'll even get to the sandbags with the state of my cardio...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't think this one's on grass.. at least the open weight one wasn't anyway (Winnington Lodge). Not shelling out for football boots anyway!

Everything there suits Joe, except the sled drag. Depends how heavy it feels on the day and on the ground its on I suppose.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*
Weight update *- 101.5kg (1 meal, fully hydrated, no poop)

*Health update * :lol:

*Stretches/hangs/inversion therapy this morning*

*
Hydrotherapy*

No painkillers/NSAIDs taken yet today, but after the stretches/inversion, I can now pick up a water bottle off the floor without a jolt of pain going down my leg.

If I can pick up a bottle of water, I can deadlift 240kg for reps and I can pick up and hold 280kg for time. :lol:

Hopefully see a physio mate later for some proper last minute therapy. Taking 400mg Ibuprofen every 4 hours regardless of pain now until comp day.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Upping carbs to 400g today. Will check weight on friday, can't see it having a massive effect on water retention/weight.

Couple of extra sweet pots, a bagel and a handful of jaffa cakes.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Bought myself a bottle of 18 year old Glenlivet for after the comp on Saturday. Just HAD to open it up and have a small one last night though. Beeeaaauuutiful, it was. I love the 12 year old, and I've never had a more aged scotch before... This was the same Glenlivet, but richer. Looking forward to a couple of glasses on Saturday evening while I edit together my montage of No Lifts :lol:

Picked up a flipcam from my mum last night, and looks like it does HD (I think it's 720p...). Looks spot on, so as long as my wife has a steady hand and isn't too far away from the action, the videos should be decent quality.

Back still isn't 100% and sitting down at work for the next day and a half won't help, but I know I'll be fine for a good few reps on the deadlift. Will do more inversion tomorrow, bit of hydrotherapy again and some forced stretches with the help of my wife (didn't get to see physio as was at the beach all day yesterday and seeing sister in hospital last night).

Also gently banged one of my knees against a table leg and the pain made me swear in front of my mother. I never swear in front of my mother. I don't even curl my lip in front of her. But I dropped an F-bomb in front of her and couldn't even think about holding it back. Really need to get these pieces of sh1t sorted.

Few predictions for this weekend, probably being a little overly confident:

Overhead medley Log105k (*hoping to 1-motion*), Axel 110k (*will be ok*), DB55k (*Clean fine, not confident on jerk*), Axel 120k (*Haven't hit this before in training, if there's enough time left I don't fancy my chances*) - 75sec

Arm over Arm van (*completely depends on how steep the hill is. Should do OK, middle of the pack*) 75sec

Deadlift 240k for reps (*I want 10 reps minimum*) 75sec

Farmers hold 140k in each hand for time (*20-25 seconds*)

Yoke 300k for 20m in 75sec (*lol... 10 metres if I'm lucky*)

Medley (*Farmers, Sled, 1st Sandbag half way to Yoke, then run out of time/gas*)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

The sentence 'i love the 12 year old' worries me......... :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> would have leant you my hd camcorder, but going watching cj compete down south on saturday, he's really coming on & if michael isnt carefull he'l smash that 200kg before he does.
> 
> have you weighed yourself on the old fashioned scales with the hand adjustment measurement, some scales can be way out.


No, but I've confirmed it on 2 different kinds of digital scales (one being the paid for type, another being a set of new digital scales). There was only 0.4kg difference, at different points in the day, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Evening weight update* - drum roll.... 101.5kg. All but 1 meals eaten, with 400g carbs taken.

I think I can stop worrying now. :lol:

Carbs are getting shovelled in at 800g tomorrow. Mostly sweet potato/seeded bagels. Will weigh in tomorrow evening again, just in case..

This is the first time I've ever had to make weight for anything. When I competed in judo/*****, I competed in junior open weights... So as long as I'd eaten enough, I was fine :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to have a large meat feast pizza shop pizza and two scotch eggs for pre-contest carb loading. Tastes tremendous and the farts give you extra drive from the bottom of squat type events and nauseate opponents to boot.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I used to have a large meat feast pizza shop pizza and two scotch eggs for pre-contest carb loading. Tastes tremendous and the farts give you extra drive from the bottom of squat type events and nauseate opponents to boot.


Oh mate, I wish I could risk the pizza shop pizza... Post-contest for sure. I just don't want to risk the wet farts/sweaty skids!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Oh mate, I wish I could risk the pizza shop pizza... Post-contest for sure. I just don't want to risk the wet farts/sweaty skids!


This is one of those barriers that needs to be broken so that you move onto the next level of awesomeness, mate. Lift the weight, clean the sh1t off later....The other competitors will be bricking it every time they see you. Gives you the psychological advantage forever more.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe this is Usain Bolt's secret...? Build up a fried chicken keff, use it like an afterburner for a fast start AND with the added bonus of leaving a trail of bready, greasy, chicken, pooey stench in his wake.

Iiiiinnnteresting! :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You're starting to think like a true winner now, mate. Now go forth and conquer...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

**** poor performance. More details later when I've gorged on junk food/when the painkillers kick in.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> **** poor performance. More details later when I've gorged on junk food/when the painkillers kick in.


i've been keeping an eye on FB for an update, guess it went south then :sad:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> well ?


he's drinking some of that '12 year old'

still sounds wrong.......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> he's drinking some of that '12 year old'
> 
> still sounds wrong.......


lol no doubt he will be touching a tittie .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1st ben france 48pnts well done ben

2nd seb 44pnts well done

3rd johny mills 37pnts good job

4th joni 36pnts awsome nice to meet you

5th mike howarth 28pnts

6th paul savage 27pnts

7th joe bowyer 19pnts (awarded best strongest man well done)

8th richard sennewald 11pnts

9th mowgli 9 pnts

well done mowgli some tough guys in the comp .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Junk food done, painkillers in my belly. Scotch in my glass. Liver/Kidneys going to take a hit tonight 

Videos will come eventually (they're quite large). So here's a writeup:

Got up this morning feeling OK, but still pain in my back. Downed a bunch of painkillers, got my stuff together and drove to Northwich.

Arrived at the venue, weighed in at 103.1kg. Had some food after the weigh in as there was still 2 hours before the event started.

First event - Overhead medley: Cleaned the 105kg IFSA Log for the first time ever. Just couldn't press it. No option to choose implement order, so NO REP. Happy with the fact that I cleaned the log though.. that's a PB :lol: Wasn't the only person to get no reps though.

Second Event - 140kg Farmers Hold: Pick up was easy, but finger on my left hand got caught on my pants on the way up. Tried holding on but left hand just didn't have enough and slipped out. 14-odd seconds. **** poor, last place. Dropped the right hand farmers on my foot, which is now bruised and swollen. Don't think it's broken. :lol:

Third Event - Arm Over Arm: 2.2 tonne movers van up a hill. Good speed at first, but grip fatigued toward the end and the van started rolling back after each pull. 46 secs (NOT last place! Don't know where I came though.. :clap: ).

30 minute break... Realised I forgot to bring any more painkillers with me. Lay down for 30 minutes whilst pain crept back in. Felt great!

Fourth Event - 300kg Yoke. Couldn't get it off the floor, every time I tried I felt the nerve in my back being pinched. I'm pretty sure I know where the compacted disks are now though :lol:

Fifth Event - 240kg Deadlift: Had difficulty standing up Rep 1 - easy. Rep 2 easyish, strap slipped on lockout, given a "no rep". Every other attempt after that was a failure. Fvcking shocking as 240kg is a NOTHING weight. 1 rep. Gutted.

Pulled out at this stage as had difficulty standing/sitting/lying down/standing up again.

The Top 3 were amazing - some of the best U105ers in the UK, nevermind just the north west. Great performances from all. Met some really nice guys and got some good tips. Everyone was friendly and jumped in to support you when they saw you struggling.

Was a well run comp, Niall and Shane are great fellas and was a pleasure to be there in the glorious weather. However, lesson learned - don't try to compete when you're already injured. You'll only make it worse.

Won't be able to train this week, will be calling sports physio on Monday morning to get my back sorted. (It's well and truly fvcked, not even muscular pain). On the plus side, my knees are fine! :lol:

Will update this journal with videos at some point later, and with any updates on my back. For now though, I'm out of action. Might even pull out of night of strength.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tough day mate. I had exactly the same problem with the log in my first strongman. Cleaned it no bother then couldn't press the bugger so I know exactly how you felt. It's another experience at the end of the day and it's good to hear the camaraderie is still a big part of these events.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sounds like a tough tough day mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah tough ol day mate sounds like there was some real animals in it you're mixin it with some of the best next comp will go a lot better im sure


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

All you can do now is:

1. Get ****ed tonight

2. Rest up till all fully healed

3. Take what u know, and what you've learned today away with you and be a better strongman next time

Now shave that f**king beard!! :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers for the support fellas. Feeling deflated, but I'll bounce back once I'm healed.

Might take a while though


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey mate, you know we're all here to kick you while your down...... erm i mean, offer words of comfort :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> Hey mate, you know we're all here to kick you while your down...... erm i mean, offer words of comfort :lol:


Only upskirts of your missus could make me feel better right now. Had my wife flash her tits and I was unphased.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

normally id say unlucky but you fought against yourself and you might not feel it now but you beat yourself , next couple of days things will unwind in your brain and you will see what has to be done to make you more elite .

some of them boys in that comp could easily compete against open body weights they are that strong not just gym strength but event strength these guys train it every day for hours .

i admire you for even going up against them buddy .

well fuking done now get pi55ed 

btw 1 week sees me with a beard (almost)


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks mate, unfortunately I don't think I'll be getting ****ed tonight.. I really am that injured that I can't go out and get something to drink (and I'm not drinking a whole bottle of 18 year old scotch :lol: )! Definitely compacted spine, trapped nerve AND think I've got a partial tear in a glute.

Was talking to Millsy during the event. I've got (had! :lol: ) a good squat/deadlift and my pressing is on the up. There is carryover into events from gym lifts, but you do really need to get time under a yoke/pressing logs etc for it to really count. I made that change after Boltons, but with time and perseverence will come the experience and strength I need to do well.

Still gonna aim to hit the U90 class next year. I've got the frame for it, I can still get stronger while dropping the weight (injuries permitting). Just need to get my head down and get things set straight.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

red hot bath fella and scotch it`ll hit the spot nicely .

your right your squat/deadlift is way up there for your body weight mine is crap but im ok at log pressing just not fit for reppage lol

rest up eat lots of protein and get some sleep .

think a pic of pauls mrs upskirt would be an idea right now ....


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I think an upskirt would even beat an shot of morphine right now. 

Videos slowly uploading... lying in bed with my netbook, so can't be ****d editing them:

Arm over arm:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Still not happening.........

:lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I refuse to LIKE the above post.

Deadlift:






Was changed to an axle at the last minute, and the car tyres were taken off so it was lower. No excuses, this should be easy weight for me. Think I was just mentally/physically at this stage.

Got some helpful tips from Ben France afterward though, (guy one the left), nice fella.

-edit

Farmers Hold:






Was the second event... 280kg from 18" went up like nothing.. then came down like a tonne of bricks on my foot :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

:lol:

Takes longer than 2 mins to getin/out of the bath!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how you feeling today fella ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Pretty crap, but at least it's got me out of doing any housework!

Feel ok when I'm lying down, so bed bound, on my back/stomach for now. Painkillers/whey+egg+oats shakes and baths run courtesy of the wife. When I stand up, I have to hold onto something to keep myself upright. If I don't, I can feel the disks in my lower back grind, my erectors seize up and I get the shooting pain down my legs.

I hate moaning/sounding like a pussy. Those sorts of people really irk me and I find it hard not to say MTFU.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

m8 i slipped a disc couple years ago couldnt walk for 6 weeks so i know only to well the pain your in .

if i remember rightly you do some inversion work ? im guessing thats an inversion table , if so when your up to it try get on it open the spine up .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

It's more just hanging upside down from things, which usually involves climbing on it first! :lol: But Cosgroves will no doubt have an inversion table or something even better they can use to straighten me out again.

Even if this puts me out for the rest of the year - I'm still coming down to guildford for that weekend. Already paid for the hotel!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you`ll be fine m8 .

just work out your weak areas in your Armour and reinforce them . do you do core work


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> you`ll be fine m8 .
> 
> just work out your weak areas in your Armour and reinforce them . do you do core work


I squat and I deadlift! I started doing leg raises in between sets of chins recently, so I suppose that counts. I'm going to turn the way I train up on its head when I'm fully recovered. Train a little bit smarter, rather than just training harder like I have been doing. Had far too many injuries this year, but have still made the most progress since I started training.

Saw myself in my videos, I look fvcking stupid with a beard, and loads of fat needs to come off. Can't hide that sh1t with a 720p camera, like you can taking pics in a mirror. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha .

squatting and deadlifting are not enough m8 , you need to focus on the small tiny muscles that link the bigger ones these will up your lifts no end buddy


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll be bouncing a few ideas off your beautiful shiny head when I get back in the gym fella 

What was interesting yesterday was that 3 different guys each came up to me, pointed at the operation scar on my shoulder and said "ohhh you had a pec tear too?". No, unfortunately a guy pulled my arm out of it's socket and tore most of my deltoid off. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol I git a huge scar on my forearm overtime thinks I have something on my ARM lol .

Oh and please excuse my last post above I was starting to sound like josh  (no offence neo) .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

aargh **** phone spelling


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Well i thought you look mighty dashing with beard and bald head !!!!

I think really you need to congratulate yourself for doing thecomp with everyting stacked against you. I mean think about if it was all going your way what you could have acheived !!

I done 4 discs 19 months back. Mine took ages to heal due to not knowing it was a disc's and having physio which bent me into more pain and an injection which nicked the nerve. You may find that you can exercise with less pain than resting but thats not good

I phyisical couldent lift my leg for well over a week and cried like a girl with pain / depression but i am back doing weights ( at a low level still ) but training smarted then ever before

Its your bodys way of telling you what you need to work on. I found hanging from a bar was quite good to release the pressure and mckenzie press. Sometimes i would lay with my top half up at an angle o watch tv and afte my back felt great. Really opens the back up on the side thats pinched or slipped


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Booked in at Cosgroves with Charlotte on Thursday morning. Was hoping to get an appointment with Stuart, but I guess Charlotte does the first evaluations then refers to him if necessary. She looks quite fit, so I ain't mad.

Just had a hot bath and thought I'd try some stretches. Have absolutely NO flexibility in lower lumbar region.

Sitting/standing is still painful, so not looking forward to having to do a late shift at work today. Suppose I'm lucky in that I'm not a labourer.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*BEARD.*


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

I was happier with the cleavage shot :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> I was happier with the cleavage shot :lol:


Show it to your missus.

Get her to send one back.

Ta xx


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Show it to your missus.
> 
> Get her to send one back.
> 
> Ta xx


so predictable :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> so predictable :lol: :lol:


I know what I want and I won't stop 'til I get it!

Or until you block me.

Or she breaks up with you because your meathead friends keep harrassing you for nudies of her.

Or you come to Guildford/Haslemere in December.

The last option is the one I'd like the most.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul get your ass to guildford (tell your mrs to wear chaps and nothing else as two men with beards shall `grab` her)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

haha! to be honest, i cant see it happening, cash is a tad tight (like me) thanks to that autocad course i'm having to pay for :sad:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> haha! to be honest, i cant see it happening, cash is a tad tight (like me) thanks to that autocad course i'm having to pay for :sad:


come on paul give your mrs an early xmas prezzie :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> come on paul give your mrs an early xmas prezzie :lol:


and im guessing the present would be....... you and jungle boy? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> and im guessing the present would be....... you and jungle boy? :lol:


just think of the money you would save , no need to rent a room you can sleep in the cupboard :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> haha! to be honest, i cant see it happening, cash is a tad tight (like me) thanks to that autocad course i'm having to pay for :sad:


Thats understandable fella, and quite alright. :wub:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> barbarian gym also has a new reverse hyper with a strap model with full range of motion, good for relieving disk compression ted, it's a very good version.


I would love access to use one of these


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well done on the comp mate and hope training keeps going well for you.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't call me Ted please...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Just back from initial session with Charlotte at Cosgroves Physio Centre. Went through injury, posture, soft tissue release, then a bit of joint realignment, then even more soft tissue release. Apparently my glutes and erectors are tighter than Paul is with his collection of upskirts.

I feel better already. Definitely not 100% or even 80%, but progress. I can now pick stuff up off the floor without having to fall over first. I even got into and out of my car without grunting.

Going to try a ridiculously light push session tomorrow. Nothing that loads the spine. Just get some fibres twitching and blood moving.

Next session is tuesday.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

And here starts the road to recovery, glad to hear ur a bit better though chap


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Just back from initial session with Charlotte at Cosgroves Physio Centre. Went through injury, posture, soft tissue release, then a bit of joint realignment, then even more soft tissue release. Apparently my glutes and erectors are tighter than Paul is with his collection of upskirts.
> 
> I feel better already. Definitely not 100% or even 80%, but progress. *I can now pick stuff up off the floor without having to fall over first. I even got into and out of my car without grunting*.
> 
> ...


HaHa

I know those feeling all to well. If you are sensible ( which i get the impression you are not ) you will work on pull ups, leg extentions, bench press, reverse flyes, skulls

Basically anything where the weight is not directly on you. Had to do this for a few months just to do something, pull ups is a good option to open the spine up or reverse hypers. If you are gonna do squats then try hack squat at least !!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Paul 



retro-mental said:


> HaHa
> 
> I know those feeling all to well. If you are sensible ( which i get the impression you are not ) you will work on pull ups, leg extentions, bench press, reverse flyes, skulls
> 
> Basically anything where the weight is not directly on you. Had to do this for a few months just to do something, pull ups is a good option to open the spine up or reverse hypers. If you are gonna do squats then try hack squat at least !!!!


Oh it'll all be machine work/hammer strength. MAYBE some dumbell work next week. Just nothing even remotely heavy for now!

Also need to get eating back on track as I've barely eaten anything since sunday. Just 1-2 meals and a few shakes.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Training update - light chest/triceps session

Hammer strength flat Bench - 40kgx20, 80kgx8x5

Dips - bwx20, 15kgx10, bwx10x2

Cable flyes - 20kgxloads,30kgxloadsx2

Erector/glute/ham stretches on GHR machine - 2 mins

Dull session, but nice to get out of the house. Milf with the company corsa was there. <3


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Got blitzed last night and started picking people up in spite of my injury. Therefore....

Training update - "events"

Dirty Dancing's "the lift" (viking press) - 60kg girl 2 reps 10 second hold. 70kg girl - 1 reps 5 second hold, failed 2nd rep. Facefull of tit on all eccentrics.

Pickup and carry (like a sandbag medley) - 80kg male - shouldered, then 1 min running around a living room slapping his ar.se.

Short session, but productive and enjoyable. Finished with a shot of absinth, slice of gluten free pizza and a taxi home.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

did you insert finger in bottom whilst slapping his ar5e ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Nah, he's ginger. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Nah, he's ginger. :lol:


but gingers dont count its like a get out of jail free card


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't have access to any marigolds though.. I could have caught AIDS!!

Been contemplating next cycle. Its probably getting postponed until november now, and I'm not sure I want to keep it simple anymore :lol:

I'm thinking hefty baseline of test with orals. I like winny, but I was thinking oxys. Or both. Short acting high androgens pre-workout. Ghrp+grf. Aromasin. 8 week blast, then cruise on trt dose.

When I say hefty, I haven't considered exactly how hefty yet.

Hoping to get the snip next year, so not ****d about keeping the boys alive for now..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mmmmm hefty cycle i can help you on that :lol:

as for the pm about peps when i get 20 mins i`ll pick ya brains if ok , off to bed now (been told) .

you could do 8 weeks of mulitple low dose orals winny dbol oxy and high dose var with a 12 week heavy blast of test e 2g ew then week 4 start the orals ...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> mmmmm hefty cycle i can help you on that :lol:
> 
> as for the pm about peps when i get 20 mins i`ll pick ya brains if ok , off to bed now (been told) .
> 
> you could do 8 weeks of mulitple low dose orals winny dbol oxy and high dose var with a 12 week heavy blast of test e 2g ew then week 4 start the orals ...


I like everything above except the var, but that's just a cost thing. Couldn't justify it when I know Ive had great results from 50mg/day winny with test E. So anything on top of that is a bonus.

I'll have a think and come back with a plan for you to pick apart!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Sooooo... I'm thinking as a base:

2g Test/wk (probably this)

OR

1.5g Test/wk

500mg Tren/wk

3-4 weeks in start:

50mg/day Winny (pre-wo)

100mg/day Oxy (pre-wo)

M-Tren 0.5mg (pre-workout)

GHRP2/CJC1293 - 100mcg/100mcg 3x daily

Aromasin - 12.5mg/day

To me, that's quite hefty...!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Weighed in 100.7kg* - empty stomach, hydrated, not had a poo.

Trained on an empty stomach, except for 1g vitamin C and 50mg Viagra.

*Training Update - shoulders/triceps*

High Incline Hammer Press - 80kgx20, 100x10, 130x8x2, (130x3, 100x5, 60x9) dropset.

Strict Military press - 80kgx1... stopped there because back didn't feel good. 50kgx10x5 SLOW NEGATIVES.

Dips - BWx10, 20kgx10, 25kgx8, 30kgx5, 35kgx4 PB BOOM. :lol:

Strict Kai Green supinated front raises - 10kgx15x2

Toney Freeman style side raises - 10kg, x10reps each arm,x10 reps both arms, x2 sets.

Decent pump.

90% sure I'll have to pull out of Night of Strength.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Whats that thing called......

oh yeah...rest and recovery..

Ever heard of that Jungle boy?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Whats that thing called......
> 
> oh yeah...rest and recovery..
> 
> Ever heard of that Jungle boy?


You're right, and I should probably be taking time out. I'm being very careful not to overload my spine though and most of the work I'm doing is very light by my standard (bar the dips PB).


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Injury Update - 2nd session with Charlotte at Cosgroves Physiotherapy Clinic*

Did the same diagnosis movements to see what progress has been made. I'm a lot more mobile and I've been off all painkillers since Saturday. Sciatic nerve is pinching when I bend down and when I lean back. Progress is that I can actually bend down and come back up on my own.

Glutes and erectors are still tight, so got some deep tissue massage ( :wub: ) followed by a G5 machine.

More spine cracking/realignment.

Discussed upcoming competitions, still not 100% sure about Night of Strength as it's only 5-6 weeks away, as long as theres no regression I'll be fine for Christmas Carnage.

I've been given the go-ahead to do very light spine-loading exercises and start building up again. So squats and deadlifts are back on the table. :thumb:

Going to have weekly appointments for the next 4 weeks, then start spacing them apart. Not just because I like having my glutes massaged by a pretty girl. :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

That cycle looks nice mate and go with the test and tren if it was me, how do you find winny for strength goals mate? does it not hurt your joints??

What's this night of strength you got planned mate?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> That cycle looks nice mate and go with the test and tren if it was me, how do you find winny for strength goals mate? does it not hurt your joints??
> 
> What's this night of strength you got planned mate?


I really liked Winny! Only ran it for 4 weeks as part of a cycle but strength increase very very good. No problems with joints at 50mg/day either.

Only reason for possibly skipping the tren is due to running so many compounds and I worry that my BP will go too high. I think the methyl tren pre-workout will give me the kick I'm looking for anyway.

Night of Strength is a push and pull in Bolton on 18th November. Max Floor to Overhead and Deadlift with an Axle. The organizer is doing it as a black-tie affair in a labour club. Not sure if it'll work as a posh shindig, and I'd really rather it was a barbell than an axle so I don't have to pi$$ around with straps, but it'll be interesting!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Interesting with the winny, ive heard mixed reviews, lots say its good for strength but hammers the joints, I suppose with the test and other stuff this will keep plenty of water in the joints to counteract it??? How would you compare the winny for strength as to say dbol or oxys?? Did I read you been running or have run ghrp and cjc, did these help your joints feel healthier at all??

I know what you mean about the tren mate I didnt see the methyl tren in there, maybe your right go with 2G test and the methl tren should keep you good with that.

Good luck for the push and pull mate, axle pain in the a$$.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Good luck for the push and pull mate, axle pain in the a$$.


Think you may be doing it wrong Ricky


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Interesting with the winny, ive heard mixed reviews, lots say its good for strength but hammers the joints, I suppose with the test and other stuff this will keep plenty of water in the joints to counteract it??? How would you compare the winny for strength as to say dbol or oxys?? Did I read you been running or have run ghrp and cjc, did these help your joints feel healthier at all??
> 
> I know what you mean about the tren mate I didnt see the methyl tren in there, maybe your right go with 2G test and the methl tren should keep you good with that.
> 
> Good luck for the push and pull mate, axle pain in the a$$.


Cheers fella, still not 100% sure whether I'll compete or not. Before the injury I think I'd have either come second or even had a good chance of winning it!

Haven't tried oxys and got far more out of winny at the same dose than I did from dbol! Test dose was only about 400mg/wk when I ran winny, and wasn't holding much water at the time. Just didn't get any noticably bad sides from it at all!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im tempted to try winny with this var .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> im tempted to try winny with this var .


It's like the Tesco value range. Some like it, some don't. It does what it's supposed to though!

Like my Tesco value hand mixer. It mixes well, hasn't broken in 2 years. However it smells like burning plastic and has done since the day I bought it!

Started a month-long secondment at work yesterday, woke up with a cold. Awesome. I love my new job though!

*Training Update - Mashup*

Woke up needing a wee at 4am, couldn't sleep due to blocked sinuses. Took a spray of otrivine, had a bit of food, pre-workout then gym at 630am.

*Back hyper-extensions* - BWx20x3. Slow negatives, erectors always active. Last 5 reps on each set only going half way down holding with glutes for 3 seconds and back up. Felt OK.

*Dead Hangs* - 30kg - ages

*35 degree incline DB press* - 25kgx15, 35x12, 40x10

*Chest Dips* - BWx10, 15kgx15, (30kgx5, 15kgx9, BWx9)

*70 degree incline DB press* - 17.5kgx20x3 (nice big stretch)

*Lateral raises* - 15kgx20, (20kgx12,15kgx10, rest pause, 15kgx5, rest pause, 15kgx5)

*Toney Freeman DB press* - 15kgx20x3 REALLY LIKE THESE

*Curls for the girls* - 40kg EZbarx10x3

*Pscarb hammer curls* - 15kg to failure.

Lots of volume, very little rest. Not the sort of thing you should do to your CNS when you've just caught a cold :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

What job do you do ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> What job do you do ?


I'm a senior IT anaylst for a global retail POS corporation. Very exciting. I sit in a relatively comfortable chair in a warm office, staring at numbers/code/log files every day.

The secondment is into the department above my level, working on more challenging/important issues.

Funny thing is, I took the secondment with no increase in pay. Not bothered about the money when the job is 10x better!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds cool


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> It's like the Tesco value range. Some like it, some don't. It does what it's supposed to though!
> 
> Like my Tesco value hand mixer. It mixes well, hasn't broken in 2 years. However it smells like burning plastic and has done since the day I bought it!
> 
> ...


When your nose spray has run out, save the bottle, get some boiling water and disolve tea spoon of sea salt into one cup of wather, and a pinch of bi carb, Fill your nose spray and squirt away. If your nose burns there too much salf but your sinuses will pour like fukers after 2 mins, better than any nose spray !!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Ewen - it's not, but I spent my childhood working outside in the cold/wet fixing filthy trucks for a pittance. So I vowed never to work outside again. Shame really because working inside is fvcking depressing! :lol:

Retro - I've repped you for that amazing tip. However, if my nose erupts like a bloody volcano I'm blaming you!

*Training Update - Back + Guns*

*Tricep Dips* - BWx20, 15kgx6, 30kgx6, 40kgx3 (PB I think??), 45kgx1 (PB!!).

*Medium Grip Chins* - BWx10, 10kgx5x5.

*DB Bent over row* - 35kgx12, 50kgx8x2.

*Straight arm cable pulldowns* - 42.5kgx12, 50x10x2

*Curls for the girls - 40kg EZbarx8x4*

Been hammering dips recently, and it's definitely paying off. Great exercise! :thumb:

Left the gym sweaty, still full of a cold, but pumped and happy.

Nothing particularly hard on the spine as it doesn't feel too good at the moment. Seriously considering paying 2 men with a van to move all my sh1t down the road on Friday. Can't face having to load washing machines/couches/etc myself... :no:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

hows the bottom massaging going? :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> hows the bottom massaging going? :lol:


She went really deep last time. I was limping for the rest of the day after, but it really hit the spot. :lol:

Next appointment is on Friday morning.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> *She went really deep last time*. I was limping for the rest of the day after, but it really hit the spot. :lol:
> 
> Next appointment is on Friday morning.


the first sentence made me think..... 'this is the sort of massage that deserves to be on youporn'..... :blink: :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

She goes far too rough on me to even consider wanting a happy ending! :whistling:

I'd say I feel bad for her - having to hammer the sh1t out of my hairy ar$e every week, but she's a sports physio by profession, so actually dealing with a sports injury must make a pleasant change from dealing with old wrinklies with dodgy hips. I'm doing her a favour AND I'm paying her for it! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mowgli you sexy little Lyon cloth wearing jungle dweller where the fuk you been ?

i too had a sexy bird massaging my buttocks this morning laying on the table in my undies with a sexy birds hands in places ive not been touched since i got married its a shame my dosy wife sat there watching a danger [email protected] followed so happy ish ending was had


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> mowgli you sexy little Lyon cloth wearing jungle dweller where the fuk you been ?
> 
> i too had a sexy bird massaging my buttocks this morning laying on the table in my undies with a sexy birds hands in places ive not been touched since i got married its a shame my dosy wife sat there watching a danger [email protected] followed so happy ish ending was had


I'd say I'm shocked, but I'm really not. I think you're missing out though, Charlotte pulls my undies down for me :lol: :lol:

I've been laying on the couch feeling sorry for myself with my mancold/bad back, while my wife makes me Horlicks and feeds me cake. I won't complain about the cake (it was fvcking tasty, so obv my wife didn't bake it), but I feel like a fat fvck today. Cold is clearing up though!

I always shower just before I set off for the physio. I'm never going to poke her, but if the girl is going to touch my ar$e every week - I at least want it to smell nice for her! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i always shower and veet prior as you just never know 

i had a viagra last night too so i was looking rather well hung


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Veet! Miracle stuff of the devil!

I remember the first time I used that on my knob, added at least 2 inches :lol:

Just ordered a load of gear.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what you ordered ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Keeping this cycle as an 8 week blast, then taper onto a cruise for a while afterward. Got enough Test to run 2g/week for 8 weeks or more. 50x50mg oxys. 100x50mg Winny (won't need all of this, so will keep some left for next cycle). 10mg Methyl-tren.

Only got one bottle of the Methyl Tren as I'm not sure how well I'll get on with it. Going to use it for the first few weeks whilst Test levels stabilize, then start the orals. Might get more if I want more.

Also still have a bunch of novorapid sitting in my fridge which I'm thinking about using as it expires in March.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Keeping this cycle as an 8 week blast, then taper onto a cruise for a while afterward. Got enough Test to run 2g/week for 8 weeks or more. 50x50mg oxys. 100x50mg Winny (won't need all of this, so will keep some left for next cycle). 10mg Methyl-tren.
> 
> Only got one bottle of the Methyl Tren as I'm not sure how well I'll get on with it. Going to use it for the first few weeks whilst Test levels stabilize, then start the orals. Might get more if I want more.
> 
> Also still have a bunch of novorapid sitting in my fridge which I'm thinking about using as it expires in March.


You are going to have some serious fun there mate, good cycle


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Only got one bottle of the Methyl Tren as I'm not sure how well I'll get on with it.


It will turn most folk into raving, sex mad lunatics mate. Not sure if you will notice any effects tbh :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Keeping this cycle as an 8 week blast, then taper onto a cruise for a while afterward. Got enough Test to run 2g/week for 8 weeks or more. 50x50mg oxys. 100x50mg Winny (won't need all of this, so will keep some left for next cycle). 10mg Methyl-tren.
> 
> Only got one bottle of the Methyl Tren as I'm not sure how well I'll get on with it. Going to use it for the first few weeks whilst Test levels stabilize, then start the orals. Might get more if I want more.
> 
> Also still have a bunch of novorapid sitting in my fridge which I'm thinking about using as it expires in March.


lol im running low dose test with 150mg var getting more test soon so will up test kinda thinking 2 g but im thinking 500mg with var and slin ... not sure yet .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> It will turn most folk into raving, sex mad lunatics mate. Not sure if you will notice any effects tbh :rolleye:


i can hear the jungle drums already :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> You are going to have some serious fun there mate, good cycle


Well I figure if I'm competing against Ewen in the O95kg class in December, I may as well come in as big and strong as I possibly can! 

That and I did a short (albeit considerably lower dose) cycle back in February/March and I found it much easier to manage sides and build upto a strength peak. My last cycle was far too long and I just felt beaten by the end of it.

I think this is how I'm going to be using gear going forward. Short and hard, just like my penis.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Mingster said:


> It will turn most folk into raving, sex mad lunatics mate. Not sure if you will notice any effects tbh :rolleye:


 :lol:

The MWTPORR doesn't stand a chance!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Well I figure if I'm competing against Ewen in the O95kg class in December, I may as well come in as big and strong as I possibly can!
> 
> That and I did a short (albeit considerably lower dose) cycle back in February/March and I found it much easier to manage sides and build upto a strength peak. My last cycle was far too long and I just felt beaten by the end of it.
> 
> I think this is how I'm going to be using gear going forward. Short and hard, just like my penis.


might just tell paul this it might encourage him to bring his mrs :lol:

mines like a yogurt pot fat and short :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> might just tell paul this it might encourage him to bring his mrs :lol:
> 
> mines like a yogurt pot fat and short :lol:


One hard squeeze and it explodes creamy goodness everywhere :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> One hard squeeze and it explodes creamy goodness everywhere :lol:


anyway

:whistling:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Training Update - Leg Experimentation*

Dropped 50mg Sildenafil Citrate + 1g Vitamin C. Trained on an empty stomach.

Main aim of today is to find exercises I can stimulate my legs with, without putting too much strain on my glutes or loading my spine.

*Hammer Strength Horizontal Leg Press* - 100kgx12, 200x12, 250x10x2. Didn't like it.

*Quad extensions* - 30kgx20, 50kgx15, 70kgx30 (last set rest paused).

*Seated Ham Curls* - 50kgx15, 70kgx15, 80kgx10.

That's about it... only thing the workout was missing was a squat, GHRs and SLDL/Romanian DL... you know... good exercises. :cursing:

I'm not doing any direct calf work as I have a bet with Asouf. He trains the sh1t out of his and I don't train mine for the rest of the year. Whoever wins buys the other a steak. I'm winning.

I did like the rest paused quad extensions though. Horrendous pain throughout the set and a decent pump resulting. Checked my legs out in the mirror afterwards and they've still got a decent shape to them, just a shame they lost so much size over the last 4 months.

Knees are feeling good at the moment though, so as soon as my spine catches up I'll slap some mass back on them in no time


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> might just tell paul this it might encourage him to bring his mrs :lol:
> 
> mines like a yogurt pot fat and short :lol:


i'm actually taller when i'm laid on my back with an erection


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Training Update - Chest*

*Chest isolated dips* - BWx20, 30kgx8x3 Nice and deep.

*Flat DB bench* - 30kgx12, 40kgx8x2

*Cable Flyes* - 25kgxloads, 30kgx10, 40kgx8x2, 25kgxloads (time under tension)

Need to lay off dips for a week, forearms got pumped before my chest did :lol:

Kept clocking a new girl on an elliptical staring at me. Don't know why because I look like sh1t. Maybe she agrees.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

She might want an ass like yours


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> She might want an ass like yours


Since I stopped squatting heavy, I've lost my back shelf. It's still got it's ghetto shake though :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Couple of updates..

Moving house today and this weekend. Thrown out so much junk, given a load to charity and STILL haven't gotten everything packed. Got some men in a van helping with furniture this morning though, and the wife can do the rest.

Just had my third physio session with Charlotte at Cosgroves. Mobility in my spine is getting better, no more pain running down legs, but erectors/glutes still tightening up, and spine still stiff/weak in lower lumbar region. Definite improvements though.

Once the move is done I'm going to deadlift. I've been putting it off because my back has been stiff/sore, but I'm probably being a pussy. Aint nothing to it but to do it.

Most importantly of all.....

My gear has arrived!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

No point being alive if you can not do deadlift ....


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Well that and the fact that it was the only lift I was actually any good at! Baby steps and I'll probably hit 300kg by the end of the year :lol:

I tried your shake yesterday, but without the quark. I like quark, but the new tesco here is so frigging big, I couldn't find it in the soft cheese section. The yoghurt and gold top mask the olive oil quite well. 

Few pints of that per day, chicken, tatties, veg, and eggs and I'll be back to growing. I'll sort out a daily diet when my wife gets the frigging phone line installed.

I sort the move, she does the paperwork. 4 weeks notice, she's had and she still hasn't sorted it. Bell end.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Its such a **** moving house mate, ive got to find somewhere bigger for me and the kids next year, hate it well stressfull.

Im sure when your back is back to full health 300 will be your in next to no time mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Well that and the fact that it was the only lift I was actually any good at! Baby steps and I'll probably hit 300kg by the end of the year :lol:
> 
> I tried your shake yesterday, but without the quark. I like quark, but the new tesco here is so frigging big, I couldn't find it in the soft cheese section. The yoghurt and gold top mask the olive oil quite well.
> 
> ...


its quite nice the old shake bit like a smoothie :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Pre-workout: 50mg oxy, 50mg winny, 200mcg methyl tren, caffeine.

*Training Update - GUNZ*

Seated DB Press - 25kgx12, 30kgx10x2

Kai Greene Front Raises - 12.5kgx15x3

Side Raises - 20kgx8x2

Tricep dips - 15kgx20x2 (couldn't go any heavier, shoulders pumped ridiculously by now)

Single hand cable pulldowns - 25kgx12x2

Rope pulldowns - 40kgx30 rest paused.

DB Preacher curls - 20kgx7x2

Pscarb hammer curls - 20kgx12x3

Arms feeling large and pumped. Would look semi decent in the mirror if I wasn't so pasty.

Will comment on diet later. Still no internet at home and the mobile signal is only GPRS (and dodgy gprs at that).


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Training update...

Hyper-extensions - bwx20

Deadlifts - 70x3. 120x1. Stopped there, see below.

Switched to legs.

Leg extensions - 50kg fst-7

Leg curls - 50x20x3

GHRs - bwx20x2

Left feeling deflated. Have now sent a message to the night of strength organizer saying I have to pull out.

Deadlifts all felt fvcking horrible/painful. Off the floor fine, as soon as erectors/glutes kick in, sciatic nerve gets pinched. Went up quickly enough though, what with being baby weights. Just can't see me doing more than that at this stage.

More physio with Charlotte at Cosgroves tonight. If I see no improvement with the sciatica in the next few weeks, I'll get further medical help/an mri..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Get yourself sorted first and foremost, fella. I know it's frustrating but there will be plenty more shows - unless you overdo things too soon!! I've had several lengthy lay-off's over the years and know that it's difficult to be patient and easy to get depressed/p1ssed off, but you will get back to normal training and you will return stronger and wiser than before.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah as ming has said m8 most important thing is your health shows are happening all the time so dont feel you need to be beaten by me in december i will understand you having an inferior body m8 dont worry .

on a serious note thanks for the birthday wishes and get well soon


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I think you should leave the squats , deadlifts out. concentrate on getting the back sorted. I tried working through mine and just fuked it more and more to the point i could not do anything for 18 months. i was also told that even if you have to have some disc cut away that in the same time it will heal it would / should get a bit better on its own but you have to put up with disc pressing on nerve for longer. also with an op it weakens the disc where as naturally it scars and hardens.

It will drive you nuts not being able to do what your good at but we all should be focusing on what we are bad at rather than avoiding it. I managed to start off by doing just about everything on a bench, shrugs, rows etc etc took any upright pressure of my spine, allowing me to do something and get better. Pull ups, dips bench etc etc theres still oads you can do.

Rather than the now think of the long term. Hope it heals soon


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers fellas, really appreciate the support. Retro - you're right, after this morning's farce I'm leaving any heavy spine-loading exercises out. I'll stimulate the muscles using other means for the time being. The strength is there to potentially do more, but I'm just not in enough of a fit state to try.

As you said - I can use this as an opportunity to work on my weaknesses. Overhead press being the main one. I don't think I'll be able to jerk for a while ( :lol: ) so I'll work on strict pressing/push press for now.

Still going to work hard towards Christmas Carnage. I'm not usually one to back down from a challenge, but I'm going to be sensible about this - if I'm not 100% 4 weeks out I'll pull out.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Cheers fellas, really appreciate the support. Retro - you're right, after this morning's farce I'm leaving any heavy spine-loading exercises out. I'll stimulate the muscles using other means for the time being. The strength is there to potentially do more, but I'm just not in enough of a fit state to try.
> 
> As you said - I can use this as an opportunity to work on my weaknesses. Overhead press being the main one. I don't think I'll be able to jerk for a while ( :lol: ) so I'll work on strict pressing/push press for now.
> 
> Still going to work hard towards Christmas Carnage. I'm not usually one to back down from a challenge, but I'm going to be sensible about this - if I'm not 100% 4 weeks out I'll pull out.


Its one of those do you want to do christmas carnage if your not at least 90% and not do your best in a comp or do you want to do aload next year at 90+% and smash it. From what i have read your back and legs are pretty strong, that stregth will not dissapear completly but working other areas will help you get your back and leg to the same point and beyond in no time once your sciatica has cleared up.

Its a fuking nusence having a spine !!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Its one of those do you want to do christmas carnage if your not at least 90% and not do your best in a comp or do you want to do aload next year at 90+% and smash it. From what i have read your back and legs are pretty strong, that stregth will not dissapear completly but working other areas will help you get your back and leg to the same point and beyond in no time once your sciatica has cleared up.
> 
> Its a fuking nusence having a spine !!!!


Indeed it is!! Except when I get stretched out by my physio and it all cracks into place :lol:

She's given me a few core exercises to do, so hopefully this'll help things out. In the long run.

I want to do christmas carnage, then have a good layoff until the next OSG push and pull. (Summer time probably). If I can't do it, I won't. I'll still be there to berate UHAN regardless 

Today was a bad day, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you can berate the mighty uhan anyday :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Josh, I'll check them out for a second opinion.

I can just about load a bar myself... just! I think Derek was being lazy :lol:

*Training Update - Light chest*

Flat Bench - 30kgx20, 60kgx10, 90kgx10, 100kgx8x2

Flyes - 30kgx20x2

Incline Smith Press (no lockout) - 80kgx12x2

SPEED Dips - BW to failure (18ish..)

50mg Winny/50mg Anadrol preworkout. Pumps were fvcking painfully stupid. Almost took the fun out of the workout :lol:

Adding in Aromasin at 12.5mg EOD.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

come on then jungle boy lets get you routine knocked up to strengthen your weak points .

you need to hit these as being a cripple is not fun .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Quite right. Nothing written down yet, but focus being put on core, ohp and bench. Thinking bench twice, ohp once : ohp twice, bench once in alternating weeks. Core 3 times a week as advised by charlotte.

Back to what I used to do with a heavy session/speed session

Back and legs are being broken down into parts to maintain strength and for hypertrophy. Leg pressing, extensions, hamcurls, chins and plenty of rows.

Oh and GUNZ! :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Quite right. Nothing written down yet, but focus being put on core, ohp and bench. Thinking bench twice, ohp once : ohp twice, bench once in alternating weeks. Core 3 times a week as advised by charlotte.
> 
> Back to what I used to do with a heavy session/speed session
> 
> ...


Add some reverse hypers, these will open up the spine releasing the compression and also keep the strenght of your lower back, glutes and hams going


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*JOURNAL STATUS: NEGLECTED! *

*
BODY STATUS: HENCH AND WATERY*

*
*

:lol:

Flat Bench - 50kgx20, 80kgx10, 100kgx6, 110kgx3x5 PAUSED, 80kgx12

Dips - 20kgx20

Cable flyes while ogling MWTPOJ

DB Pullovers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Your still alive then buddy .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> *JOURNAL STATUS: NEGLECTED! *
> 
> *
> BODY STATUS: HENCH AND WATERY*
> ...


About bloody time!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Well because my wife is a retard, we still don't have internet at our new house (3 weeks in..!!) - which is the main reason why the journal has been neglected. I'm also being forced to look my wife in the face while I have sex with her due to the lack of porn ffs.

Got another physio appointment tonight. My spine is doing very well from all the rest it's been getting and the glute tear is healing well.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds good buddy well apart from the eye contact stuff lol .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Theres still always reverse cowgirl and doggy style so all is not lost !!!!!

Are you still getting the sciatica or is it just general back pain now ?

Hope its all getting better for you as its a fecker


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i prefer froggy ...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Few times we've just ended up cowgirl style on the couch with me sat up. So I can just shove my head in her tits when I get sick of the sight of her :lol:

Josh, its really come on since I started doing heavy dips and actually benching. I'll get vids up eventually, maybe have a sesh with steve when he's back off his hols 

Needless to say my back is no longer monster and my legs have atrophied further!

Just had another appointment. Back is feeling GOOD. Very good in fact. 2 weeks until next appointment, as no need to keep going every week now - its that good.

Going to start deadlifting again and build back up. Either that or squat a few sessions first for hip flexibility. I'll come back once I've done one or the other.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice to hear you getting better with back mate and starting some work on it


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

nice news on the back. i think the squats would be better than the deads to comeback with coz like you mentioned the hips


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Well because my wife is a retard, we still don't have internet at our new house (3 weeks in..!!) - which is the main reason why the journal has been neglected. I'm also being forced to look my wife in the face while I have sex with her due to the lack of porn ffs.
> 
> Got another physio appointment tonight. My spine is doing very well from all the rest it's been getting and the glute tear is healing well.


you've got internet on your phone though... plugging away your ebay deals on FB! :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> you've got internet on your phone though... plugging away your ebay deals on FB! :laugh:


Maybe he don't Like us


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Facebook takes 2 secs on GPRS, tapatalk takes FOREVER!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Facebook takes 2 secs on GPRS, tapatalk takes FOREVER!


so when i whoop your ass in the carnage comp people can hear of your fateful day rather speedy :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

:lol: I'm still not sure if I'm even competing!

Regardless, what is more important is who is more hench on the day!

I have internet st home now finally, so as soon as I plug my pc in I'll catch up on everyone s journals.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> :lol: I'm still not sure if I'm even competing!
> 
> Regardless, what is more important is who is more hench on the day!
> 
> I have internet st home now finally, so as soon as I plug my pc in I'll catch up on everyone s journals.


 i posted cock pictures if you can find them 

or my cock :lol:

you feeling better m8 ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> i posted cock pictures if you can find them
> 
> or my cock :lol:
> 
> you feeling better m8 ?


99% sure your sausage would beat my chipolata any day mate!

Still not confident with the back, but it needs testing. As soon a the PIP I have in both legs is gone, i'll squat. Did some bw squats yesterday, and while theres still some stiffness, it feels good enough to put some weight on.

This test 500 hurts a wee bit! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i got bad pip in my left leg at mo lol .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> pinning quads and not glutes, you warming it in bit of hot water before hand, I found ems also helps reduce pip , steve told me to pin quads-never again did that 1st ever one their and got a massive deadleg and sore as fu3k.


Its more to do with the concentration of the gear than the dispersal of the oil. In winter I do sometimes sit the vial on top of a radiator for a while before swabbing it down, but it doesn't really make that much difference if the oil isn't too thick.

I've always pinned quads, as I'd rather have a stiff leg than not be able to sit on my ar5e cheek


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

So you got internet now yet still no real updates !!!!

You been working out or resting up ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> So you got internet now yet still no real updates !!!!
> 
> You been working out or resting up ?


Hey dude, got internets now but nothing much to update! Still plugging away, but appetite is suffering a little sure to the orals I'm taking.

Dropped them for a week, get some good scran down my neck and back on next week.

May as well make this my official "pullingout of xmas carnage"post. I'm just not comfortable competing yet, and while I REALLY wanted to go up against Ewen, my heart is no longer in it. I will be back in the new year and aim to beat him at another comp soon enough. :lol:

I'm still going to the comp to support ewen if he's still competing (he's been quiet too recently!?). Besides, the tang in Guildford is spot on AND I've already paid for the hotel!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice to hear from you on here again mate

sorry to hear you arent fully prepared for xmas comp with injuries ect, better safe than sorry though pal.

Hows training going ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

There will beplenty more comps mate.

Get fully recovered


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Hey dude, got internets now but nothing much to update! Still plugging away, but appetite is suffering a little sure to the orals I'm taking.
> 
> Dropped them for a week, get some good scran down my neck and back on next week.
> 
> ...


hello m8 glad you have seen since and not compete against the mighty uhan , i wouldnt like to see to in pain for weeks on end again but seriously your health comes first we will meet in future comps that im sure of  i will still be competing without doubt although may not be staying over due to money probs although this could change however i have told the mrs i will be drinking and she will be driving so beer will flow either way  .

gonna have a journal update to .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rob, thanks for popping in. Training is going well cheers mate - for the time being just focusing on pulling muscles ( :lol: ) and improving my bench while everything else mends. Going to start posting numbers up again in a few days. 



ewen said:


> hello m8 glad you have seen since and not compete against the mighty uhan , i wouldnt like to see to in pain for weeks on end again but seriously your health comes first we will meet in future comps that im sure of  i will still be competing without doubt although may not be staying over due to money probs although this could change however i have told the mrs i will be drinking and she will be driving so beer will flow either way  .
> 
> gonna have a journal update to .


Will be smacking you on the back of the head all the way mate. 

Quite alright if you can't stay - I'm counting it as a mini-holiday for myself, but we're defo having Little Chef for brekkies!

Does your missus have a little Greek in her? Does she want to?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Sh1t I just called you Rob, when you're called Rick. You have permission to give me a deadleg, no questions asked. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Rob, thanks for popping in. Training is going well cheers mate - for the time being just focusing on pulling muscles ( :lol: ) and improving my bench while everything else mends. Going to start posting numbers up again in a few days.
> 
> Will be smacking you on the back of the head all the way mate.
> 
> ...


she has a little crease on her does that count ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> she has a little crease on her does that count ?


I'm intrigued. Pics??


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

If you built a wall then noticed half way down there was a broken brick or two would you carry on building it ? you could and it may last for years or it may fall down straight away. my advice would be to take the wall down and rebuild it with better bricks so that it is strong and sturdy, last a life time

YOUR A WALL !!!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> If you built a wall then noticed half way down there was a broken brick or two would you carry on building it ? you could and it may last for years or it may fall down straight away. my advice would be to take the wall down and rebuild it with better bricks so that it is strong and sturdy, last a life time
> 
> YOUR A WALL !!!!!


I'm not a wall. I'm a FVCKING CASTLE. Any holes in me are battlements MFER!!

You're quite right though.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I'm not a wall. I'm a FVCKING CASTLE. Any holes in me are battlements MFER!!
> 
> You're quite right though.


ok your a castle and your back is one of the walls !!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Didn't sleep all night, started work at 6am, barely ate anything... but hadn't trained for a few days so....

Pre-workout: 5 maryland cookies + BCAAs :lol:

*Training Update - Lats/Grip/Bi's*

Iso-lateral pulldowns (weight per hand) - 40kgx12, 60kgx8x3

Close Grip Chins - BWx10x3

Dead hangs - 3 sets until failure

Chest-supported wide grip rows (weight per hand) - 50x12, 75x10x3

Straight-arm rope pulldowns - 60kgx8x2 (weight pb)

Machine Preacher curls - 30kgx20x2 DROPPED TO 20KG to FAILURE

Pscarb hammer curls - 25kgx12x2

That'll do.

Took a pic to show off my massive moonface:



Should have taken vest off really, but couldn't be ar$ed.

Delts are growing nicely, which (physique-wise) was the main goal of the year.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Assumes David Attenborough voice....

....and here we see the mowgli in it's natural environment lurking in the undergrowth at the public toilets.... :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice tash ....


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tash???? I shaved 2 days ago!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Tash???? I shaved 2 days ago!


you left a bruno mars line again :lol:

but it looks cool on you , if i tried it id look like a knob .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

The first few days growth are always pretty quick, and because I have dark hair I suppose it shows a little easier. 27 years old and I still can't grow a proper moustache though :lol:

I did Movember last year and this was the best I could manage:



A ginger guy at work was talking to me about Movember the other day. I said "Are you doing it next year?", he replied: "I'm doing it now". Couldn't see anything on his face for the life of me! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> The first few days growth are always pretty quick, and because I have dark hair I suppose it shows a little easier. 27 years old and I still can't grow a proper moustache though :lol:
> 
> I did Movember last year and this was the best I could manage:
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA

yeah righto


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Assumes David Attenborough voice....
> 
> ....and here we see the mowgli in it's natural environment lurking in the undergrowth at the public toilets.... :lol:


By the looks of the pink doors, I think its the ladies


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Tash???? I shaved 2 days ago!


Someone call?

Oh...Tash!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> {incessant closet ginger laughter}
> 
> yeah righto


TVVAT. You're getting mondo-wedgied at xmas carnage.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> TVVAT. You're getting mondo-wedgied at xmas carnage.


your mrs can have her way with me anytime brother


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd say she would, but she's not into baldies :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'd say she would, but she's not into baldies :lol:


i take it V showed you that picture then ....


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Which pic??

V's coming round my house tomorrow.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Which pic??
> 
> V's coming round my house tomorrow.


haha joking :lol:

im not bald though i shave


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> haha joking :lol:
> 
> im not bald though i shave


To hide the fact that you're a ginge? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> To hide the fact that you're a ginge? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :lol:


you can smell my willy if it smells like vinegar im ginger ...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I have no retort. I HAVE NO RETORT!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I have no retort. I HAVE NO RETORT!!!


your smelling my member tass will film it


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Come anywhere near me with that thing and you'll be making sweet brown love to yourself shortly after :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Speaking of brown love... off to Miami Sun after work tomorrow for half price tanning. £2.87 for 8 minutes on a stupidly strong sun bed. :thumb:

Saying that, I was looking at a few old pics of me where I had been on a few beds, to when I abused Melanotan, and to now. I've barely been in the sun since August, but I'm still darker than my pre-melanotan colour. I think it may have permanently changed my ethnicity :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Speaking of brown love... off to Miami Sun after work tomorrow for half price tanning. £2.87 for 8 minutes on a stupidly strong sun bed. :thumb:
> 
> Saying that, I was looking at a few old pics of me where I had been on a few beds, to when I abused Melanotan, and to now. I've barely been in the sun since August, but I'm still darker than my pre-melanotan colour. I think it may have permanently changed my ethnicity :lol:


it dont matter if your black or white your smelling my member :wink:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Only if Paul comes and brings his missus. :001_tt2:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Only if Paul comes and brings his missus. :001_tt2:


you know that aint gonna happen but my offer still stands


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Those are my terms, Ginge!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its cool i shall have cardboard cut outs :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Training Update - Chest prehab*

DB bench - 30kgx12, 35kgx12, 42.5kgx12, 30kgx20

Flyes - 30kgx15x2

DB Pullovers - 30kgx20

Going to train bench with 2 very good raw benchers later this week. Looking forward to learning a few things and getting my tech right.

Volume of food taken in has been a lot better last few days, but been having a few takeaways. Little too much sodium and as you can see in the above pic my face is properly bloated. Volume of water is increased, eating a lot cleaner now (mummy bought me some lovely steaks :lol: ). Also found a cheap source of MP egg whites (cheaper than MP!), so they're being added back into my shakes.

Been doing "cardio" twice daily for the last week. Admittedly, I'm spent after 5 minutes but horizontal jogging is the best kind of cardio, is it not? :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> The first few days growth are always pretty quick, and because I have dark hair I suppose it shows a little easier. 27 years old and I still can't grow a proper moustache though :lol:
> 
> I did Movember last year and this was the best I could manage:
> 
> ...


Feck me you look like zorro !!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Feck me you look like zorro !!!!


One of my friends said I look like Inigo Montoya (from The Princess Bride).

I guess they're both the same.. :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> One of my friends said I look like Inigo Montoya (from The Princess Bride).
> 
> I guess they're both the same.. :lol:


You look more like Fezzik from the princess bride !!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> You look more like Fezzik from the princess bride !!!!


Negs coming your way! :lol:

*Training Update - Delts*

Strict OHP - 60kgx12, 80kgx10, 90kgx6, 100kgx3. Felt strong

Toney Freeman side raises - 10kg/hand - 5/4/3/2/1-5, 4/3/2/1-5, 3/2/1-3

Rear delts - 25kgx8, 30kgx8x2

Front delt raises - 12.5kgx10x2

DB shrugs - 50kgx20x2.

Pumps were fvcking HORRIFIC, could barely drive home. :lol:

Pleased with strict press. Going back to powerjerk as soon as I've had my glutes released on Wednesday.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great pressing bro:thumb: Sorry to hear your glutes have been locked up. Think you started a trend with injuries as the strongmen guys seem to be dropping like flies. Occupational hazard I suppose. Keep it going and you'll be in pole position come the New Year.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Great pressing bro:thumb: Sorry to hear your glutes have been locked up. Think you started a trend with injuries as the strongmen guys seem to be dropping like flies. Occupational hazard I suppose. Keep it going and you'll be in pole position come the New Year.


Cheers good lookin'! There does seem to be a lot of guys getting injured this year! I'm just that much of a trend setter.. :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> lol glutes released, where is the other journal you talked about on page 1.


It's on TM, but hasn't been updated since I got injured.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Cheers good lookin'! There does seem to be a lot of guys getting injured this year! I'm just that much of a trend setter.. :lol:


i got injured last year when it was fashionable, its so last year !!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> i got injured last year when it was fashionable, its so last year !!!!


Sorry I hadn't noticed... perhaps you didn't make enough of a fuss about it for it to be fashionable???


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

*Physio Update*

Booked a double-sesh with Charlotte at Cosgroves. My sciatic nerve somehow got trapped again (guessing because I've been sleeping on the couch), so it needed working out. Better now 

The knots in my lats (that have been there for AGES) kept going into spasm while I was doing preacher curls the other day ( :lol: ) so I also had some much needed deep-tissue work on the rest of my back - lats, traps, rhoms, all properly kneaded and fascias feeling good and released. Frigging hurt though!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Just gotten over some nasty food poisoning, which left me lying in a bathtub, vomiting, pising and shtting on myself for 2 days. Better now though.

Not sure why i'm still updating this as not pushing any big numbers or planning on competing for a good while. Might as well put on some thick rim specs, a cardigan, a scarf and start an emo blog :lol:

Sciatic nerve was alright for a few days, but its pinching again. Going to try rolling it out this time as I've got enough mobility back to get on the foam roller again now. Plus I want to save my cash for my trip down south and xmas after that.

Speaking of the trip down south... I'm now going from thursday 8th to monday and I've booked myself into a reasonably nice hotel for the first night. Think I deserve a nice evening in a fancy wine bar in a nice town, followed by retiring to a posh four poster bed, after having to shell out for EVERYTHING on the last holiday AND during our house move, while also getting fvck all for my birthday this year. Rant over....can't wait!

Training update... Shoulders and biceps. Can't be bothered typing all the numbers out, so just the big numbers..

Strict press - 105kgx1 pb lol

Behind back cable lateral raises - 15kg widowmaker

Concentration db curls - 22.5kgx12

Preacher machine curls - 1 set of heavy statics


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Switching things up as of now. Lowering weights and switching from whatever I'm doing now (which *is* working anyway) to DC training. Been doing some DC style workouts and I really like the intensity. Recovery is improved, and joints don't feel as if they're being hammered as badly.

I think switching to a big picture methodology is a little more productive for me, considering where I am injury-wise at the moment... which, is pretty much completely regressed to 2 months ago with constant pain and barely able to walk 

Found out that I might actually be signed up to a work-funded BUPA scheme, so I'm going to give them a call later to confirm. If I am, then I'll be pushing for an MRI on my spine/referall to a specialist. If not, I'll go the NHS route on Monday. The physiotherapy helps in the short term, but there's definitely still an underlying issue with my spine.

Anyway, a little update.. I'm eating plenty, lots of EFAs, proteins from various sources and medium carbs. I'm getting additional calories from a McD's every few days (nailed 4 double cheeseburgers and a milkshake in a sitting the other night :lol: ), but its nice to have my appetite back properly at last.

*Weight Update - 108kg NOT BLOATED, EMPTY STOMACH, EMPTY BLADDER, EMPTY COLON, HYDRATED, NO FOOD, HAPPY*

*TRAINING UPDATE - DC Style Chest/Bi's*

*Hammer Strength flat bench* - warmupsx12 - 2 sets, working set: 105kgx9 (rest pause) 105kgx3 (rest pause), 105kgx2. Couldn't get the handles up for a negative and no one around to help :lol:

*Hammer Strength Incline bench* - warmupx12 1 set, working set: 100kgx10 (rest pause) 100kgx4 (rest pause), 100kgx1 NEGATIVE (20 secs, lots of gurning)

*Mingstah Isolated dips* - BWx12 (rest pause) BWx5 (rest pause), BWx5 - need to add weight or do flyes instead as BW is too easy.

EXTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMEEEEEE STREEEEEETCHINNNNNNNNNNNNG DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE

*Preacher curls* - warmupsx12 - 2 sets, working set: 40kgx12 (rest pause) 40kgx5 (rest pause) 40kgx2 NEGATIVE

*Isolated Cable curls* - working set: 20kgx25 widowmaker

*Pscarb Hammer curls* - working set: 25kgx12x2

EXTTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMEE STRETCHING :lol:

Really like this style of training. Did a bit of ego/penis stroking in the mirrors whilst pumped and felt quite large for once. Looking forward to a posedown with Uhan and Tass (if he's coming) next week! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

He is


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> He is


Excellent! Get practicing little man! Elbows up, BOOOOOOM!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can you flex fat?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Can you flex fat?


You will look like you got good tri's !!!!

Your workouts looking good mowgli, Seems like a month or so and you should be back doing squats and deads to a degree. Deffinatly push for the mri. make a big fuss until they do it just so you know whats going on


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't think I'm eligable for BUPA, so need to register with an NHS doc this week. Also need to stop taking the painkillers I've been on the last few days because they're actually really frigging good at masking the pain (30mg codeine/tablet <3), just so I can give the docs an accurate representation of how much pain I'm in.

Anyway... went to the market, got 15 large free range chicken fillets, 30 chicken drummers (hot+spicy spice rubbed!), massive pack of bacon, and a big tray of pork ribs for £22. Eeeexxxcellent. Then off to train on an empty stomach:

*Training Update - Back*

Chins to warm up (quick up/quick down) - BWx10x3. - I remember when I couldn't even do one! :lol:

Lat bar pulldowns - 50kgx12, 75kgx8. Working set: 95kgx11 [RP] 95kgx5 [RP] 95kgx3 NEGATIVE - need to find a heavier station for this. 95kg is the stack.

Hammer Strength pulldowns - 90kgx12. Working set: 120kgx8 [RP] 120kgx3 [RP] 120KGx1 NEGATIVE

Seated pullover machine - 60kgx22 widowmaker

Chest-supported Hammer rows - 100kgx8. Working set: 130kgx10 [RP] 130kgx4 [RP] 130kgx3 NEGATIVE

EXTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMEEEE STRETCHING. Frigging horrible.

Rest pause sets drill the sh1t out of forearms, even though I'm using straps for everything. I could barely send a dirty text to my missus after the Lat bar pulldowns. :lol: Really LOVING how intense this style of training is, only downside being my face aches from the amount of gurning I'm doing...

20 minutes later *Cardio - 20 minutes horizontal jogging*

2 hours later *Cardio - 30 minutes horizontal jogging*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Gotta love that cardio :thumbup1:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Gotta love that cardio :thumbup1:


Getting pretty good at it now... gonna hit a 40 min pb soon :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Getting pretty good at it now... gonna hit a 40 min pb soon :lol:


must be costing loads in viagra :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> must be costing loads in viagra :lol:


I cleared out the kamagrafast generics before they went down :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> my old style of training their really enjoyed those style of workouts a lot, got a vid of the 106kg log miss and I look pretty much lazy, absolutely no dip after the dip and drive an easy fix I think for a new pb next time around.


Said I'd train with Steve in a couple of weeks. Gonna take him through a DC workout... his face when going through a negative will be a fvcking picture! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Lateral head on both deltoids are swollen from the gear I'm using at the moment, but trained regardless:

Dropped 100mg viagra, went to the gym.

*Training Update - deltoids*

*Hammer Strength Seated Shoulder Press* - 50kgx12, 90kgx10, *WS* 110kgx7 (RP) 110kgx5 (RP) 110kgx3 NEGATIVE

*Behind Back Cable Lateral Raises* - 12.5kgx12, *WS* 20kgx12 (RP) 20kgx6 (RP) 20kgx3 (RP*) NEGATIVE

*Lying rear delt db raises* - 17.5kgx12, *WS* 22.5kgx10 (RP) 22.5kgx5 (RP) 22.5kgx3 NEGATIVE

*had to rest pause before the negative as the pump was ridiculously painful, I couldn't contract the muscle enough to hold it up for more than a second or two.

Just because I'm a frigging Sadist/Masochist:

*Toney Freeman DB Raises* - 1 set - 8kgx6x5x4x3x10.

Nearly died. Forgot to do extreme stretching post-workout, so tomorrow after my regular session I'll get a pump and stretch then.

*Cardio - horizontal jogging* - 5 mins :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice session buddy

How do you rate viagra pre workout??

Heard a few ppl doing this?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Nice session buddy
> 
> How do you rate viagra pre workout??
> 
> Heard a few ppl doing this?


I love it mate, it beats any cell volumizer/NO2 supp out there imo. Doesn't do anything for strength and doesn't contain any stimulants, but the pump is fvcking amazing. Sometimes a little TOO amazing with how painful they can sometimes be (I'd never take viagra on leg day!).

If you're having a "small" day though, it's spot on for making you feel/look a lot bigger! Pumps last for hours too


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I love it mate, it beats any cell volumizer/NO2 supp out there imo. Doesn't do anything for strength and doesn't contain any stimulants, but the pump is fvcking amazing. Sometimes a little TOO amazing with how painful they can sometimes be (I'd never take viagra on leg day!).
> 
> If you're having a "small" day though, it's spot on for making you feel/look a lot bigger! Pumps last for hours too


Haha sound pretty cool

do you use it on and off or quite often

Ive only used it once with the mrs and all it did was make me feel like sh!t lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Just every so often fella, like most things it loses it's effectiveness if you nail the sh1t out of it, but it still works well for me 

Try lowering the dose, 25mg is usually enough for a good effect (quarter of a tab). Even at a medium dose I still get a flushed red face and a blocked nose, but that wears off after a while.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Just every so often fella, like most things it loses it's effectiveness if you nail the sh1t out of it, but it still works well for me
> 
> Try lowering the dose, 25mg is usually enough for a good effect (quarter of a tab). Even at a medium dose I still get a flushed red face and a blocked nose, but that wears off after a while.


Cheers mate going to give this ago with my first slin cycle

Using mtren, test suspension and halo pre workout through the cycle so will give the viagra a go lol

Train gunz and go straight to the pub init haha


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate going to give this ago with my first slin cycle
> 
> Using mtren, test suspension and halo pre workout through the cycle so will give the viagra a go lol
> 
> Train gunz and go straight to the pub init haha


 :lol:

Whatta guy! Hahaha! Watch your blood pressure with all that though - spesh the viagra! You'll be on your 20th rep in 21s and your nose will prob explode :lol:

I didn't get much from the mtren when I ran it, but I should have waited until my test blood levels were stabilized. Hindsight 20/20 tbh.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> :lol:
> 
> Whatta guy! Hahaha! Watch your blood pressure with all that though - spesh the viagra! You'll be on your 20th rep in 21s and your nose will prob explode :lol:
> 
> I didn't get much from the mtren when I ran it, but I should have waited until my test blood levels were stabilized. Hindsight 20/20 tbh.


Lol its a hefty cycle, been running 500mg test alone for a while just want to do a 6 week blast and then pct

Hows your back now matey


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Lol its a hefty cycle, been running 500mg test alone for a while just want to do a 6 week blast and then pct
> 
> Hows your back now matey


Not good mate had to start back on the painkillers again this week, but I'm squatting tomorrow regardless. It'll hurt but I think it'll work wonders for flexibility.

Glute is fully healed now, but spine is still giving me gip. Gonna try and get an MRI scan sorted through the NHS ASAP 

Will pop into your journal in a wee bit mate, got a little catching up to do! Hope you're well


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Not good mate had to start back on the painkillers again this week, but I'm squatting tomorrow regardless. It'll hurt but I think it'll work wonders for flexibility.
> 
> Glute is fully healed now, but spine is still giving me gip. Gonna try and get an MRI scan sorted through the NHS ASAP
> 
> Will pop into your journal in a wee bit mate, got a little catching up to do! Hope you're well


Sounds like a nightmare for you mate

Im not too bad still getting stronger so not all bad

Had to sack smolov off because work is well hectic and wouldnt of recovered

going to hit it next year for sure though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Gonna try and get an MRI scan sorted through the NHS ASAP


Good luck with that mate!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Good luck with that mate!


 :lol:

I know... but I'm pretty good at getting what I want, so a referral to a specialist will be the first thing I ask for.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> :lol:
> 
> I know... but I'm pretty good at getting what I want, so a referral to a specialist will be the first thing I ask for.


you do know its gonna snow heavy at weekend dont ya ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> you do know its gonna snow heavy at weekend dont ya ?


Seen the forecast mate. I'm going regardless! Don't give a sh1t, I've paid for the hotels!

Predicted MONTHS ago it would snow on this very weekend :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Seen the forecast mate. I'm going regardless! Don't give a sh1t, I've paid for the hotels!
> 
> Predicted MONTHS ago it would snow on this very weekend :lol:


ive not seen forecast yet i just feel it coming lol .

put a spade in the boot of your micra :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> ive not seen forecast yet i just feel it coming lol .
> 
> put a spade in the boot of your micra :lol:


Already got a spade and plenty of de-icer/other stuff sorted 

Micra died back in February mate (Some tw4t did a turn in the road without looking/indicating, so I went straight into the side of him). I drive a diesel focus now, which I'm actually more worried about because of the cold and the torque. Plus the Micra was AMAZING in the snow. It was like a mini-land rover :lol:

If it snows, are you knocking it on the head or making the trip anyway? Just need to know so I can sort out some tang just in case :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Already got a spade and plenty of de-icer/other stuff sorted
> 
> Micra died back in February mate (Some tw4t did a turn in the road without looking/indicating, so I went straight into the side of him). I drive a diesel focus now, which I'm actually more worried about because of the cold and the torque. Plus the Micra was AMAZING in the snow. It was like a mini-land rover :lol:
> 
> If it snows, are you knocking it on the head or making the trip anyway? Just need to know so I can sort out some tang just in case :lol:


m8 i drive a celica classic 80`s rally car so ill be there 

although ive only gone and strained my back log pressing on friday .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> m8 i drive a celica classic 80`s rally car so ill be there
> 
> although ive only gone and strained my back log pressing on friday .


Tosser! On both the car and injury front!

Hope it's nothing serious


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Tosser! On both the car and injury front!
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious


haha .

mines the 2 wheel drive version always wanted the 4x4 but ive had 2 celicas so far great cars in all weather .

as for back lots of foam rolling to be done but proved to my competitive training partner marc that i could out press him by 1 rep lol but im suffering for it .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My celica is totally crap in the snow


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> My celica is totally crap in the snow


yours is the new shape that looks like its made of wood :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Couple of updates 

Met up with Ewen, his missus, Marc Fuller, his missus, Tassotti, Wardy21 for the MuscleInC Christmas Carnage comp. Was a decent event, Ewen did a cracking job. Half wish I was competing, half glad I didn't as it was so fvcking cold! :lol:

Would have liked to have hung around for a little longer but wasn't in the best frame of mind and my d1ck was hurting from the chill.

Split with my wife on Tuesday. Currently living out of a suitcase at my mother's house. Been at the gym a few nights this week, but haven't really written anything down as I'm just using training as an escape at the moment.

Went to see Charlotte at Cosgroves again this week for a checkup, spine was slightly mis-aligned but that was quickly corrected, glutes are pretty much 100% now but my erectors and hams needed a little work. All sorted, don't need to go back for another 4 weeks for a final sesh now 

Did another DC back session last night, going to switch it up next time but stuck to the same format as usual:

*Training Session - DC style Back + Biceps*

*Machine Preacher curls* - 25kgx12, 35kgx8, *WS* 45kgx9x4x2 + NEGATIVE

*Rope hammer curls* - 40kgx12 *WS* 65kgx8x3xfx1 + NEGATIVE

*Cable concentration curls WIDOWMAKER* - 30kgx22 LEFT 30kgX25 RIGHT

EXTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMME STRETCHING

*Lat attachment pulldowns * - 65kgx12, 80kgx8, *WS* 95kg (stack) x12x5x3 + 2XNEGATIVES

*Chest-supported Hammer rows* - 100kgx12, 130x8 *WS* 150kgx9x4x2 + NEGATIVE

*Straight Arm Pulldowns* - 40kgx12, 55kgx8, *WS*, 70kgx7x4x3 + 2XNEGATIVES

*Bent-over DB row WIDOWMAKER* - 50KGX18 LEFT, 50KGX20 RIGHT

EXTREEEEEEEEEEME STRETCHING.

That'll do for now..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice session there .

and offer still stands , i forgot to txt you back those dates her folks are around oopps will ask her later .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> nice session there .
> 
> and offer still stands , i forgot to txt you back those dates her folks are around oopps will ask her later .


Cheers fella, depending on the dates 99% sure I'll take you up on the offer, either way I'll be looking to get away for a few days after Xmas 

If it happens, be good to get a session in with you.

Numbers are still going up in spite of not eating much this week and lack of sleep, so I'm happy in that regard. Been mostly fasting throughout the day (no breakfast, protein+egg shake late afternoon, then 2x large egg, chicken or beef dinner + carb + fats dinner in the evening).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You must be starving ..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

27th and 28th they are down fella ill double check gym hours too .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> You must be starving ..


Just not hungry during the day mate. May as well makethe most of it while ive no appetite and call it a diet :lol:

Eaten much cleaner since leaving, so it can only get better once I stay feeling happier

Will text you when I know what the defo is fella, ta for letting me know


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Just not hungry during the day mate. May as well makethe most of it while ive no appetite and call it a diet :lol:
> 
> Eaten much cleaner since leaving, so it can only get better once I stay feeling happier
> 
> Will text you when I know what the defo is fella, ta for letting me know


no bother m8 take it easy :thumb:

oh and get some rage in you and go train .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Picking up the warrior rage toorroww... Ffffick I need to get mu end wet :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

sheeeet, didnt know about you and the missis :sad: hope you heads okay chap...

guess that explains why your coming onto me a bit more than usual..... :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

^was drunk... :lol:

Got the warrior rage, but forgot to take it this morning. Was more worried about the snow on the road.. Anyway..

Training update - deads and squats. YES THAT'S RIGHT.

Deadlifts - 60kgx12, 120kgx8, 170x5, 200x2x2 (vid coming), 220x1x2 (vid coming), 250xfxf ( :lol: eyes bigger than my back..)

Squats - 60kgx12, 120x12, 150x12x2

Squat jerks - 60kgx5, 80kgx5, 85kgx3x3

Strict press - 90x2x5

GHRs -BWx8x3

Quite happy 

-edit

Oh and I've been off gear for 2 weeks now


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> sheeeet, didnt know about you and the missis :sad: hope you heads okay chap...
> 
> guess that explains why your coming onto me a bit more than usual..... :lol:


Cheers mate, it needed doing. Just couldn't go on any longer and running away with the circus isn't a legitimate reason.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's the way to do it Mowgli..150K sqwatz and 220K deads...Boom

BE CAREFUL!!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> That's the way to do it Mowgli..150K sqwatz and 220K deads...Boom
> 
> BE CAREFUL!!!!


It's a good starting point 

Going to take it slow and not max out again on any of these exercises until my body relearns how to do them and im confident with where I am physically.

Very happy to be back doing squats and deads though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I been told :sad:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tass, you can boom allover my journal whenever you like xx


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work first session back on deads and squats mate

sorry to hear about you and the mrs mate feel for ya chin up


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> nice work first session back on deads and squats mate
> 
> sorry to hear about you and the mrs mate feel for ya chin up


Cheers fella, feeling better now. Definitely the right thing to do... Nothing has really changed for me..it got t,o where we were just mates with benefits that lived together and nothing else.

Finding it easy chatting up girls and getting numbers etc, but fvcking terrified of the thought of when it comes to nailing them. Suppose thats what 9 years does to you!

Doesn't help that I've not had sex in nearly 2 weeks and I'm gagging :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

joshnow said:


> any targets set , comps lined up or eyeing up in near future, nearly 2 weeks lol, you dont want to know how long it's been for me, waiting for your vid.
> 
> what using for pct.


the question is .........have you had sex :whistling:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> any targets set , comps lined up or eyeing up in near future, nearly 2 weeks lol, you dont want to know how long it's been for me, waiting for your vid.
> 
> what using for pct.


Targets are as they always have been - get stronger. Going to keep doing what I'm doing with DC training, but add in a few deadlift/squats sessions and take thinks slowly. I'm apparently still quite strong, so no need to rush toward hitting a massive target,

However saying that.. 300kg by the end of next year seems like a pretty good place to start..

Not using pct, waste of money


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> the question is .........have you had sex :whistling:


No, but I'm working on it :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> No, but I'm working on it :lol:


you 2 will make a great couple


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Targets are as they always have been - get stronger. Going to keep doing what I'm doing with DC training, but add in a few deadlift/squats sessions and take thinks slowly. I'm apparently still quite strong, so no need to rush toward hitting a massive target,
> 
> However saying that.. 300kg by the end of next year seems like a pretty good place to start..
> 
> Not using pct, waste of money


Haha same here mate never done pct lol

hope you get on your targets anyways mate this new year


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> you 2 will make a great couple


already told him it aint gonna happen.... with me OR my missis!! :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Well my last cycle in the summer was pretty heavy and despite a little erectile dysfunction (getting a boner not a problem, keeping it was), I recovered fine and just as well as when I did use pct.

Didn't lose any real strength, only size I lost was not being pumped all the time. Was fine and want using cancer drugs...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> already told him it aint gonna happen.... with me OR my missis!! :lol:


mowgli is about my shoulder height so now your back in the fold you wanna be careful your about my waist height ....


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> mowgli is about my shoulder height so now your back in the fold you wanna be careful your about my waist height ....


Srs is take anything at the moment. Even you... :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i`ll never have a little greek in me :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Lol..

Ok videos are on my youtube -mrsvensk.

Can't link as I'm on tablet pc and my regular computer is at my exes house... :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Want me to embed them bud?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Want me to embed them bud?


Yes please!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that a running track in the gym?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers sexy.. Yep! It's a Total fitness gym, but it's one of the best equipped gyms around.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like an awesome gym!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Josh would probably disagree with you, but I really like it for regular training 

Plenty of everything to go around, loads of machines, hammer strength, girls...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, but he trains in a cave innit?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice lifting Mowgi, What is your facebook btw and whats yours tass?

Very strong Mowgi on deadlift.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, but he trains in a cave innit?


back to basics brah  including mould growing next to the squat rack :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> not training their anymore, training at sv, place mowgli did the axle clean and press 100kg for 2 nearly 3, have trained at most of gyms in bolton I think.
> 
> other place didnt have a proper axle, stone went up to only 110kg, no heavy dumbbells, no flat surface outside to do any qaulity events meaning lopsided roads lol, oh yeah and a few dipsticks telling me I was training too hard pmsl. that's when I decided to get the eff out of their.


Cant rep as using tapatalk.. But reps owed for saying dipstick. :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I've used Warrior Rage before, actually been through 3 tubs of the Cherry Frost flavour. Here's my review of the Watermelon flavour.

*Training Update/WARRIOR RAGE - WATERMELON FLAVOUR REVIEW*

Woke up at 4am, had 6 egg whites and half a battenburg for pre-workout breakfast.

At 615am I mixed up the Warrior Rage watermelon sample kindly sent from Bodybuildingwarehouse.

It smells and tastes as it should - mild and quite refreshing, a bit like Watermelon Jelly Bellys in flavour. Unlike the Cherry Frost flavour, it doesn't have a bitter aftertaste and went down without me honking any back up into my mouth (sometimes a problem when I'd neck the old flavour).

Got to the gym at 630am and started warming up with some light flat DB bench within 10 minutes of arriving. After my first warmup I started feeling more focused, alert and physically switched on. Not my penis.

DB Flat Bench - 30kgx15, 37.5kgx12, 40kgx6, 45kgx9x3x1 (NO NEGATIVE)

Pump was excellent by the 4th warmup, felt very strong all the way through. Had only planned on hitting 42.5kg for the rest pause set but decided to go for more due to how good 40kg felt.

Incline Smith Bench - 60kgx12, 80kgx12x3. No spotter so no rest pause/negative.

Still very pumped and rather sweaty at this stage. Very focused and ready to continue though.

Dips - Mingster style - BWx12x3

Cable Flyes - 30kgx8, 40kgx22 widowmaker. Serious pain and gurning going on.

Finished with a quick pump set on bicep preacher machine. Just because I didn't want to go home.

Here's a really bad picture to show where I am now.. was supposed to show the chest development I've added, but because my frigging arm is in the way, all you can see is the moobage :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Btw I realise my traps are ridiculous... Not really sure what I can do about them!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You could train them


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> You could train them


I'd look like fvcking Quasimodo!

No, that wouldn't be an improvement, before you say anything.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha would I say anything


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> Haha would I say anything


Yes. Yes you would.

:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Yes. Yes you would.
> 
> :whistling:




:001_tt2:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I like this banter, Mowgi nice work your pretty strong on the bench man good workout.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I like this banter, Mowgi nice work your pretty strong on the bench man good workout.


better than spamming peoples journals


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Post 1st date Training update - legs and power

Had a spotter so...

Squats - 60x12, 120x8, 150x5, WS 160x9 RP, x4 RP x2 no negative..

Squats onto toe extensions 5 sec pause at bottom - 120x3x3x3x3x3

Power clean + jerk - 80x3x3x3, 100x2x2x2x2x2

Leg extensions - half stackx12, full stackx8x3x2 Negative

Extreme stretchingggggggggg

Hams are getting done when I deadlift.

Felt very strong today.. Didn't feel any tightness or pinching when pausing squats, no problems with patellar tendons. All squats were asre on ankles. Very happy to progress slowly like this


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so you gonna show me the ropes at MOM


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Was hoping we could deadlift with the nice bars they have! 

I'm open to any sort of beasting though.. Woulda even do light events if they have the kit sorted yet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how bout 2 sessions back + bi`s and shoulders + tri`s ?

seen as though your gonna show me up on deads i might as well batter you on shoulders lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> how bout 2 sessions back + bi`s and shoulders + tri`s ?
> 
> seen as though your gonna show me up on deads i might as well batter you on shoulders lol


Lol sounds good.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Legs and arrse are in fvcking pieces after squats.. Have to slowly lower myself onto the toilet so I can drop a deuce. :lol:

I missed that feeling 

Training update - chest

Switched order of events up to prevent stagnation.. Also took a viagra as had a date after, which turned up tanked on jaeger bombs. Not what I meant by meet up for a drink. Massive norks though. Waste of a good tab, but decent pump..

Incline hammer press - 75kgx12, 100kgx8, WS 135x2 (too easy), 150x8x3x1 negative

Cable flyes - 30x 12, WS, 45x16 widowmaker (less than 20 reps so weight stays same next week)

Flat db bench - 30x12,37.5x8, ws 42.5x9x4x2 no neg

Then.... Gunshow pump up..

Preacher biceps

Rope triceps

Rope lats

Lateral raises

Few quick poses in the mirror, blow a kiss to myself, and on my way... Didn't even think about it being mad friday tbh..

In other news, I'm seeing the one from thursday again on monday eve 

Pretty sure the 150kg hammer press is a massive pb.. Will double check log at some point. Not that it really matters, being a machine....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big norks now that id like to see 

drunk or not id of nailed it .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> big norks now that id like to see
> 
> drunk or not id of nailed it .


It was still early, but she was more interested in getting hammered/partying than sitting on my penis. Think a bit of quality time spent with just me would quickly change her mind.

20 mins before I met her, I got a txt off a 20 year old I chatted up in an R&B club last week.. was asking if I wanted to go to a party last night. I think that's basically youth speak for snorting coke off her tits and smashing her right in. Dunno though... I'm still figuring this sh1t out. :lol:

Someone asked me if I'd do a journal of my dating in MA... just waiting for my account to get approved


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

No journal is complete without pics and vids


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like theres been a few ups and downs in your life mowgli. Sorry to hear about the misses but ****ing back on deads and squats. Good man. Looks like things are all getting sorted for the new year .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Looks like theres been a few ups and downs in your life mowgli. Sorry to hear about the misses but ****ing back on deads and squats. Good man. Looks like things are all getting sorted for the new year .


Cheers man 

I'd rep you, but I'm sat on a toilet at Warwick service station.

Got a long way to go yet, I'd say strength-wise (deads and squats) I'm back where I was last year. I'm pretty sure the numbers will go up quickly though, as long as I keep my back in good shape.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Cheers man
> 
> I'd rep you, but I'm sat on a toilet at Warwick service station.
> 
> Got a long way to go yet, I'd say strength-wise (deads and squats) I'm back where I was last year. I'm pretty sure the numbers will go up quickly though, as long as I keep my back in good shape.


To much info there, i didnt need to know what town you were in !!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

It was more of ab advertisement than an FYI :lol:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Followed you here from the DC thread. Gonna keep tabs on you


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Super, my good man. Super indeed!

Next session will be completely non-DC, as I'm going to train with Ewen also from this forum in the next day or so. Then back to DC style in the new year


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

no more touching him inappropriately while using the excuse 'but i'm spotting him'......


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> no more touching him inappropriately while using the excuse 'but i'm spotting him'......


No guarantees, but I think spotting from behind while ewen deadlifts might be considered borderline homosexual love contact.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i just hope you arent bench pressing..... the distance between testicles and head could just be too close for comfort..... :scared:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Probably beats a whiff of nose tork


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Testicles and head sounds fun looks like ill try my ghb out


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> Testicles and head sounds fun looks like ill try my ghb out


I'm drunk. Drunk and cold.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'm drunk. Drunk and cold.


Your gonna be cold in the dog kennel lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I'm drunk. Drunk and cold.


....... and horny


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> ....... im horny


you 2 are always flirting .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> you 2 are always flirting .


I'll share a story about last night with you later. Blue balls doesn't even cover it.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Trained with Ewen and Marc at Ministry of Muscle in Kent today. After drinking and barely eating for two days straight, wasn't feeling my best but had a good session regardless. Was nice to train with a few likeminded folk, in spite of the fact that I can't understand a fvcking word they said to me.. :lol:

Ewen can correct me if any of the numbers are wrong.. 

Deadlifts:

100x6, 140x5, 180x1x2, 220x1, 260x1 (pb since injury), and err... Either 270 or 280xFAIL

220x2.. Had more but nearly sh1t myself.

Bit of back work, which I apparently cheat on! (Cable rows/chins)

Axle clean+jerk/press:

50kgx1x2, 90kgx1x2, 100kgx1, 105kgx1, 110kgxF (just!)

Log: (didn't want to do log! :lol: )

Fvck knows what the weights were... Think I hit a PB or equalled one tho..

Should/triceps superset. No pump, blame dehydration/lack of food.

Biceps shizzle.. Very little pump still.

Some really nice kit at MoM, bit the toilets are a joke.. Big room, two bogs next to each other. No cubicle. You can hold hands with your training partner while you both thrutch.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Bum is sore today, limping a little bit and bending over is a right adventure, so going to take most of this coming week off. I'll train chest on Monday, then heading down south again Tuesday/Wednesday for a job interview. If I get a chance I'll check out farnborough weightlifting club to see if there really is a pic of me on the wall.. Tho I really doubt there is as I've never been..

Will also try to bring my physio appointment forward to this thursday as I really need my deep tissue glute massage fix.

(/blog)

One more day of boozing then back on the horse


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Bum is sore today, limping a little bit and bending over is a right adventure


*waits for Ewens explaination.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i ache like fuk today .

and as for the toilets in the gym well its just hardcore baby , lets face it even lions eat sleep sh1t and train together its just how we alphas roll


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome session full throttle or not great work

nice deadlift Im sure youll be back to pre injury weight before you know it fella


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> *waits for Ewens explaination.....


i didnt hold his hand on the toilet ...... i wiped his ass for him the toilets are that close 

although my finger did pop through the paper :nono:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good sessions guys, were is this thread ending up lol.

Who was deadlifting the most out of you guys?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I looked in the gym today and there seems to be a bodybuilding even in Aldershot in April 2012 I didn't get the full details, but it's probably interesting to know who's competing!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good sessions guys, were is this thread ending up lol.
> 
> Who was deadlifting the most out of you guys?


Out of me and Ewen - me. Ewen has apparently regressed quite badly on deads, but I think I was always stronger on them than him anyway? He has me beaten on the overhead stuff, but was having a bad day yesterday, so think we pressed the same weights. See how I make excuses for him? :lol:

Marc is cvntishly strong though, pulled 300kg easily enough and one-motioned/strict-pressed most of the overhead stuff. Tvvat.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

is that marc guy on UK-M?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> awesome session full throttle or not great work
> 
> nice deadlift Im sure youll be back to pre injury weight before you know it fella


Cheers mate  . I was really chuffed with the deadlift as I'd already failed 250kg last week. I think finally getting back into the swing of things and the paused squats in my last leg sesh, not to mention having Ewen's support on the day has made all the difference. Feeling like I'm on the right track now, but that's all for heavy singles for a while I think.

Ewen and his missus pointed out that my core strength is fvcking shocking and that I'm shaking allover when I've got an axle/log in the rack position.. So that's something that needs a lot of focus for sure. Rocky situps, leg raises, and overhead squats should help.

Despite being crippled today, feeling very positive about 2012.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't think so mate.. Its Ewen's training partner.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Rocky situps


are they sit ups while listening to 'eye of the tiger'?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

:lol: I actually have no idea! Ewen tried roping me into doing a few sets but I was properly spent at that stage. Will have to google it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mowgli has me on deadlft and squat but thats it 

and yes i was having a bad day ear infection not eating enough or enough water but good session all round .

marcs not on here no , but to be fair marc has been lifting weights for 16 years so his lifts are actually sh1t by comparison to my self that trained for around 3 years though 8 months can be taken off through injury .

also i normally kick marcs ass on ohp or atleast clean and pressing .

i had 220kg dead in feb for 7 reps i couldnt move 220kg past shin yesterday BUT there is a plus point , i used double overhand and grip didnt fail .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150918843035203

ass off the bench .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150918843035203
> 
> ass off the bench .


Size of my arrse, not sure I'd manage to keep it airborne :lol:

Will give them a go though, cheers.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Size of my arrse, not sure I'd manage to keep it airborne :lol:
> 
> Will give them a go though, cheers.


it will show up any hip weakness and they are bloody hard


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> it will show up any hip weakness and they are bloody hard


hard to get up after, evidently


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> smart thinking double overhand all the way .
> 
> oh i forgot to say i pulled a one handed 180kg deadlift in the gym last training session
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah but im only 6 years old ......


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

but all this 'rocky sit up' talk does make me think i should do some corework........


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> but all this 'rocky sit up' talk does make me think i should do some corework........


i used to do core work and it does make a big difference mate. If you have 100kg sat on your collar bone and your body is struggling to balance, you're less likely to be able to press it than you are if you're standing strong and under control.

Its not just overhead pressing that it affects - i've failed squats in the past due to a weak core, and when i attempted the 300kg deadlift last year, i attribute that fail partially due to a weak core too.

important sh1t, but easily neglected


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

you reckon hyper extension and sit up machines will do the business?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> you reckon hyper extension and sit up machines will do the business?


No not really mate. Hypers are good for glute and erector activation but won't really hit the rest of you particularly hard. Sit up machines will probably only give you resistance on a path, as opposed to engaging your whole body in stabilzing yourself.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> you reckon hyper extension and sit up machines will do the business?


do they make child sized machines ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> do they make child sized machines ?


b!tch


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy Near Year, etc

STILL crippled from Friday's training. Not even doms.. think it's the sciatica so in desperate need of some physio :/

In other news... came so fvcking close to getting my end wet last night, its not even funny. Necking off with a girl (not the prettiest, but 20yo, short and properly TIDY, actually she was pretty, but I was hammered so probably not as pretty as my d1ck thought she was). Necking off after midnight, hands allover eachother, she's sat on my c0ck, it was like I was 14 again.. gave her the invite back to mine (which I really shouldn't have, because its my mum's house and my room is a fvcking pig sty :lol: ) and she tells me she's "not that kind of girl". Didn't let that phase me, shook it off, carried on with a bit more intensity, lots of flirting etc.. bit later.. same response. SRS if you're not that kind of girl, why are you sitting on my erection biting on my lip? Exchanged numbers, doubt anything will come of it :lol:

First time I've actively asked to take someone home since I was 17 and I got blown out!!

Actually thinking about it.. Josh probably knows her 'cause she went to our school.. :lol:

Hangover was fvcking rough today btw. Don't remember, but apparently made and ate 2 bacon butties when I got in, then passed out fully clothed on the sofa.

Light pressing tomorrow. Then Tuesday is a meet with a tidy hairdresser 

-edit

Sh1t almost forgot..

*NYE Workout - cardio + overhead press*

3 mins dancing - Charleston

3 mins dancing - Time of my Life (Dirty Dancing Final Scene)

Overhead Press - 70kgxf !!!! I blame Ewen for making me do Log on Friday. Couldn't lock it out! Switched girls (felt bad because my dance partner is lovely and I hurt her a little bit... theres actually a video somewhere but I don't know who recorded it and she wouldnt want it on the amount of ar$e she had on show.)

Overhead Press - 60kgx1 GOOD LIFT.

I need a new party trick...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

PMSL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds like a good night was had , did you get a sticky finger ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> sounds like a good night was had , did you get a sticky finger ?


No 

She had these tiny little sparkly shorts on, so no access!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> No
> 
> She had these tiny little sparkly shorts on, so no access!


thats no excuse you have tiny hands 

these chicks are playing you :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> thats no excuse you have tiny hands
> 
> these chicks are playing you :lol:


Honestly mate, don't know wtf is wrong with me.. I'm gonna call it being nearly 10 years out of practice, but when a girl gets off your lap to talk to her mate in the next room, then comes back and sits on your lap again - that tells me she's into me.. Or she just wants to exercise her tongue.. Not sure what I did wrong, maybe she really isn't the type to fvck a stranger. I need to find someone who is. What was that birds name?? Trace..?? :lol:

Anyway..

Pre-workout - VIAGRA

Hammer-strength flat bench - 50kgx20, 80kgx12, 100kgx8, 130kgx6, 100kgx17

Pec dec - 5 second hold at top and bottom of movement - half stack - 18 reps

Hammer strength incline bench - 100x12, 120x12, 130x9x3xf Negative

Cable flyes - 30kg 3 sets of 30 slow reps, 1 set of 22 harder reps (couldn't quite get to 30!!)

Bicep stuff

Just been to the ex's to pick up my suit.. We have to give my dog away, and we're both pretty cut up about it. We had a hug and I got a massive viagra boner. So we both laughed about it and I left.

Honestly, feel like my cock is going to fall off.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha our lass blew me for half an hour last night .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha our lass blew me for half an hour last night .


kick a man while he's down.....

with a hard on :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> haha our lass blew me for half an hour last night .


Couldn't have been any good if you lasted that long!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Couldn't have been any good if you lasted that long!!


id had a drink so floppy cock made an appearance :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Haha fair does this journal makes me laugh

Mowgli you need to find a fat desperate easy slut and get it out of your system me thinks fella, none of these Im not that type of girl snobs

Great looking workout there mate still using pre workout viagra I see


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Haha fair does this journal makes me laugh
> 
> Mowgli you need to find a fat desperate easy slut and get it out of your system me thinks fella, none of these Im not that type of girl snobs
> 
> Great looking workout there mate still using pre workout viagra I see


Hah, cheers fella.. But I'm going to stick by my standards (at least until I hit the 8-week mark...!!)

Just using the viagra when I'm feeling down at the mo. Woke up this morning with a bit of a chinny on, so dropped a V, and just trained with the aim of getting a massive pump. I figured there was all these new people at the gym (first day its opened since new year), so I'd show them what they should aspire to be..

.....

Or not.

:lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sod the standards:lol: You need to get some volume under your belt:laugh:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Sod the standards:lol: You need to get some volume under your belt:laugh:


lol mate, I'm not sure if you mean go for a fat chick or just loads of uggos...

Supposed to be seeing a tidy bird later on tonight.. 90% sure she's going to bottle it as she's seeing someone, but we'll see.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> lol mate, I'm not sure if you mean go for a fat chick or just loads of uggos...
> 
> Supposed to be seeing a tidy bird later on tonight.. 90% sure she's going to bottle it as she's seeing someone, but we'll see.


HaHa. All I'll say is a true warrior never misses the opportunity to feed as he never knows when his next meal will be

Tidy is nice but often has no substance and nothing to get your teeth into:lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. All I'll say is a true warrior never misses the opportunity to feed as he never knows when his next meal will be
> 
> Tidy is nice but often has no substance and nothing to get your teeth into:lol:


I'm not a warrior, I'm a general... I've paid my dues and now I get to sit back and choose where I send the little soldier in!

When I'm bouncing 5'2" of sopping wet tidy clunge on my tiny little cock tonight (providing she doesn't bottle it, which I think she will!!), I'll remember what you said Mingster. And I'll remember how much effort it takes to bounce a fat bird on my tiny little cock, and how much better off I am for setting higher standards!

Then again, I'll probably be alone all night.. So err.. Screw all that, I'll go score a fat bird.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

keep us updated jungle boy, whats the score? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

he`s [email protected] again tonight alone .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

:lol: 

Hairdresser grew a conscience. Cvnt.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Where on earth did you meet a hairdresser


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hairdresser grew a conscience. Cvnt.


I fckin hate it when that happens..

No seriously I do :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Where on earth did you meet a hairdresser


when he says hairdresser he means a male ball sack waxer :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hairdresser grew a conscience. Cvnt.


Her fat mate would've been game though....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Back, Sack and Mowgli Crack


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Back, Sack and Mowgli Crack


just heard on the news there is a short fat greek child running across the m25 with a shammy leather gaffa taped over his crotch and a mop head on his head singing `i wanna be like you`


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LMFAO


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Bellends. All of you :lol:

I knew the hairdresser was in two minds over it anyway, as she wasn't going to meet me the first time until curiousity got the best of her. She obv fancied me and wanted a piece, and the txt i got the next day confirmed that. Think that because she's going steady with a fella already, and that I'm not particularly local - she didn't want to risk messing up what she had already, which is fair enough. Just meant I was left in a strange town with no one to bang... so I errr.. got drunk, tried to find some girls (seriously could not find ANY GIRLS just student boys), ate a kebab and got lost on the way back to my hotel..

Bit gutted because she was fit as fvck, but nevermind.

Got offered a job today. Not 100% sure I'll take it. We'll see.

Was looking down my FB timeline today, I did this in late december 2010:






Now, ignoring the deadlifts... and the fact that I'm still quite now fat anyway.. but how fvcking small am I there?!??! And I weigh almost EXACTLY the same! Gear is awesome.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

and you still run over your knee caps on the neg .

how did you get lost with sat nav on your phone :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Mate I was pis$ed and in a strange town! :tongue:

Youre the only person to have told me about this negative knee cap thing.. I've never had a prob with it.. if the knees are bent the kneecap isn't at risk??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Mate I was pis$ed and in a strange town! :tongue:
> 
> Youre the only person to have told me about this negative knee cap thing.. I've never had a prob with it.. if the knees are bent the kneecap isn't at risk??


bend down and run your hands over your knees and say iranu or uvavu :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> bend down and run your hands over your knees and say iranu or uvavu :lol:


Maybe tomorrow.. I'm lying in bed naked.

(alone :no


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Maybe tomorrow.. I'm lying in bed naked.
> 
> (alone :no


and your talking to me  i feel dirty :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Just imagine what I did to your little lion!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Just imagine what I did to your little lion!


doggy told me your a naughty fat short bald nasty ...muscular ish man :nono:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

There was also a smiling donkey behind the xmas tree. He wasn't smiling after I finished with him! :no:

Drove 250 miles home, but stopped off at the gym and did this:

Small training update - shoulder rehab

Hammer strength shoulder press (per side)- 25kgx20, 40kgx20, 50kgx20

Cable lateral raises - 15kgx20x3

(While wearing jeans :lol: )


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Why didnt you just take ur jeans off and workout in your pants?

Used to do it all the time at primary school

.....and secondary school

...come think of it, my old p.e teacher used to pay me too much attention :mellow:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> Why didnt you just take ur jeans off and workout in your pants?
> 
> Used to do it all the time at primary school
> 
> ...


being a dwarf with a normal sized penis looks funny .....you do have a normal sized penis dont you ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> being a dwarf with a normal sized penis looks funny .....you do have a normal sized penis dont you ?


being a fat man, can you even see yours?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> being a fat man, can you even see yours?


yes it looks like a dwarf :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Couple of updates. Nothing particularly important.

*
Dating update * :lol:

Since putting this as my profile pic I've been inundated with pretty (and not so pretty) girls messaging me:



Pretty sure that's the moment I tore my glute, but nevermind. I was also natty at that point in time... Decent pic, courtesy of errr forgot his name. He's on facebook anyway.

Was supposed to have a date with a bird with excellent norks on Sunday eve, but she's pulled out as she's been seeing someone since before I even started talking to her. (RL pickup, not POF). :lol: Maybe it's just an excuse NOT to go on a date with me..

So I've arranged *two* POF dates to replace this one, both with smaller - but still, excellent norks. One is stunning (24 yo, slim, 5'2, coffee on Sunday morning), the other is still very attractive but not quite as.. (24 yo, average, 5'4, drinks on Monday evening). Talking to another one (21, 5'7, average) that I'm hoping to see on Sunday evening (cutting it close time-wise, but girls apparently like spontaneity, despite me being a serial planner).

Don't know why, but both in RL and on POF the pretty girls I attract are all a fair bit younger than me and fairly reserved. The uggos are all older and properly letchy..

-edit

oh sh1t yeah..

*
Training Update..*

*
*

Nowt to report really, just done two fully body sessions this week. Life has taken over, but getting back on track this week.

Went for an interview in Leatherhead (which I nailed and was offered the job on the spot), then came back and my boss offered me a massive promotion and pay increase in order to retain me. So I'm staying in Bolton, will be earning more and doing a job that I will love.

Super.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What's RL?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> What's RL?


I'm hoping this is just your age showing, or you're being sarcastic, but errr... Real Life. :lol:

Not its not a MMORPG!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good sh1t mowgli i told you using my pictures on POF and FB would get the fitties in


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I'm hoping this is just your age showing, or you're being sarcastic, but errr... Real Life. :lol:
> 
> Not its not a MMORPG!


Oh! Haha...Thought it was the initials of another dating site......'Rank Ladies' or something

WTF is MMORPG

I'm gonna put my avi on POF (maybe photoshop on a few more plates), if your ugly-ass pic is pulling fitties


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

OMFG is all I have to say about the girl I just had coffee with.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> OMFG is all I have to say about the girl I just had coffee with.


details ...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> details ...


Best looking girl I've ever been on a date with mate. Soon as I saw her I was a fvcking wreck :lol:

Been struggling with gas for the last 2 days after a dodgy Chimichanga ( :lol: ) but someone managed to get through a 1.5 hour coffee without dropping one! Second date is definitely on the cards


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

> 2754440]Best looking girl I've ever been on a date with mate. Soon as I saw her I was a fvcking wreck :lol:
> 
> Been struggling with gas for the last 2 days after a dodgy Chimichanga ( :lol: ) but someone managed to get through a 1.5 hour coffee without dropping one! Second date is definitely on the cards


Look forward to pics of bird in the MA section


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Busy busy with work and girls.

Bench only

60kgX20

80Kgx 12

100X8

110X6

120X2 pb I think??

100x6x6x6x6x6

Now off to doll myself up for my second date with the bird that lives frigging miles away. Starting early cause its gonna take quite a while to get me anywhere close to presentable :lol:

Diet is still lacking in both calories and protein, of course:rolleyes:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Busy busy with work and girls.
> 
> Bench only
> 
> ...


fingers crossed you spill protein on this date


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

No protein spilled, but v happy with how things are going. 

deadlifts!

70kgx20

120Kgx8

170kgx6

200x1

220x1

240x2

250X2

180X3x3x3x3x3x3

Lat bar pull downs - warmups. Stack. rest pause. Negative.

Chest supported rows - 150kg rest paused. Negative

Done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> No protein spilled, but v happy with how things are going.
> 
> deadlifts!
> 
> ...


nice `coffee` mate


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Feeling weaker and fatter than usual, but the weights are moving, so not gonna complain


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Feeling weaker and fatter than usual, but the weights are moving, so not gonna complain


and fatter :wacko:

got my form for the RC comp gonna send it tomorrow


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah better get that sorted myself.

And yeah, I feel fatter than I normally do - if that's even possible.

its probably a mix of:

sh#t diet

Being off gear

dating a girl so ridiculously out of my league that's somehow (bless her) into me despite my being a fat, gibbering lump.

Excuse my outburst please.

I think if I'm going to not have some sort of complex about dating girls I never thought I could get, I probably need to sort out my body and I actually drop the right that I intended to, but didn't because I'm a sh1thouse when it comes to dieting.

Fvcking hell I'm an emo.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

dont worry emo, she'll soon realize shes out of your league....

but....

for the time being.....

ride that sideshow pony


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Also, predictive text is fvcking gay


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

you meant to say emu?? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> you meant to say emu?? :confused1: :lol:


Elmo. I meant to say Elmo.

I need a good tickling


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

dont see the similarities......

Emo is more appropriate  :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tbf mate for a short fat bald fella with a little willy your actually a decent bloke maybe she see`s you differently to how we do :w00t:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> tbf mate for a short fat bald fella with a little willy your actually a decent bloke maybe she see`s you differently to how we do :w00t:


you've seen his little elmo?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> you've seen his little elmo?


mowgli abused my lion he told me ...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> mowgli abused my lion he told me ...


some things just arent sacred anymore :no:


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad to hear things are going well mate!

If you get a chance keep a little eye on my log. I need to be kept on track! haha


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll stop being a Jessy now . :lol:

Will formulate a plan regarding the weightloss. Regardless of any underlying low self esteem issues, it NEEDS doing.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

And yeah I do have a small Willy :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I'll stop being a Jessy now . :lol:
> 
> Will formulate a plan regarding the weightloss. Regardless of any underlying low self esteem issues, it NEEDS doing.


give that blaze stuff a pop? sure ewen can get you a deal :wink: seems to have got some decent reviews though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

give that bird a pop theres no come down then :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> Glad to hear things are going well mate!
> 
> If you get a chance keep a little eye on my log. I need to be kept on track! haha


Post the link mate, I'll subscribe. Using tapatalk, do only look at threads I've already posted in... unless I'm having a really big poo


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> good session showing your body is responding well, bench has come on to with some very good volume, how's everything feeling.


Cheers mate. Bit sore now! haven't been able to foam roll recently, but having Charlotte give me deep tissue work as and when its needed. Deltoids getting pounded by her tomorrow.

I'll be at SV on Tuesday at 7 pm for what I'm hoping will be axle clean and press. If peeps are dead lifting, I'll do something else


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Errr... Actually, I might have a physio appointment on Tuesday, not today.. DUH


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> axle is with tire is 70kg now, they pumped em back up to max capacity more or less think to save the floor a bit, good to be able to dump a weight after pressing it & you dont have to p1ss about getting mats out and setting up the axle, much easier to just get on with here, no hassles


Physio is at 1330, so will defo be at sv tomorrow night 

And lol yeah the mats thing was ridiculous!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

CRIKEY. fvckjng hell. Just had my deltoids and pecs released for the first time and omfg it was like her fingers were knives. :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The lady I pay to hurt me calls that good pain


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh it was good! Got her while she was fresh, so it hurt that little bit more!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Trained GUNZ yesterday at Total Fitness. Nothing worth posting about. Just dropped a viagra and did stupid amounts of reps/sets.

Shoulders are FVCKED after Charlotte tore them to pieces this afternoon..

*Training Update - Pressing and stuff*

Trained at SV with JT and Seddy. Nice to mix in with the strongman crowd after 4/5 months away. 

*Axle Clean and Press*

Warmups - a bunch

100kgx3

105x1

110x1

115xfx1 (clean, fail press, good press straight after) Equal PB

Yoke/Pendulum Press

115kgxfxfx1 PB (first time doing it)

125kgxf

Atlas stone press

30kgxloads

45kgxloads (dropped it on my head too :lol: )

70kgxnearlyxnearlyxnearlyxnearly Couldn't lock out as triceps were fried and I kept sh1tting myself when the stone was right above my face. :lol:

Good sesh... think I'm gonna be doing more c+p on thursday, hopefully with a bit of log.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Atlas stone pressing is just crazy :wacko: I love it..Get vids


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> not long til he has a IFSA spec log, b1oody cold in their isnt it, especially when youve been their 6 hrs cant wait till it warm and light outside lots of space for some real comp spec medley's.


Looking forward to training with a proper log again 

Didn't think it was that cold! I could see my breath, but I'd taken a DY noxpump sample so felt pretty warm :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Atlas stone pressing is just crazy :wacko: I love it..Get vids


Andy recorded a bunch of the sessions tonight, so I assume there'll be a compilation of good lifts and maybe the failures at some point


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure mate, Seddy said it was underweighed, but that might have just been because he'd had a bad night.

Think if I hadn't had my delts pounded at the physio and didn't train triceps last night, I'd have gotten the 120kg


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Main focus is still the DC style strict press, seems to be doing a lot for me. Add in push press and jerks at sv where possible and should see some steady progress


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Training update

Back squats (narrow stance, oly shoes)

60 kgx20

100Kgx10

140kgx 5x5

wraps on

160kgx 2x2

180kgx1 easy rep. 200Kg in a couple of Weeks

Snatch grip wide stance overhead squats

40Kgx5

60Kgx3x5

Leg extensions

Warmups

Stack DC style. Negative was fvcking horrible.

extreme stretching

Done.

Knees are feeling 100%. Only real worry is core strength, hence the inclusion of overhead squats.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Training update
> 
> Back squats (narrow stance, oly shoes)
> 
> ...


Overhead squats any good ? I feel i need to include these to my training for the sole purpose of core


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

VERY good mate. Start light (just a barbell or a couple of pink dumbells), hold them out in snatch position (wide grip) squat down low and back up. Flexibility is a the main issue when you first start doing these, but it comes with time and the core strength increases as you add the weight.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Fvck dieting. I'm going head to head against Ewen in April! 

living with my mum is having its benefits.. helping me afford meat, helping prep meals. Its like having a supportive wife but without the sex :lol:

2 activities being re-added in to my lifestyle for fitness, strength, cardio and balance:

Mondays - judo

Wednesdays - ballroom dancing

2012 is going to see a stronger, larger, daintier Mowgli than we've seen for a long time


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Really sorry bud but I find the thought of you ballroom dancing makes me split my sides :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Fvck dieting. I'm going head to head against Ewen in April!
> 
> living with my mum is having its benefits.. helping me afford meat, helping prep meals. Its like having a supportive wife but without the sex :lol:
> 
> ...


video of you ballroom dancing i gotta see this :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Mate I studied dance in college WELL before I started strength training! Street, contemporary and ballroom.

Used to waltz in the blackpool ballrooms annually with the ex, but she was ash1t dancer.

I'm a man of many talents!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Mate I studied dance in college WELL before I started strength training! Street, contemporary and ballroom.
> 
> Used to waltz in the blackpool ballrooms annually with the ex, but she was ash1t dancer.
> 
> I'm a man of many talents!


thats even funnier BHAHAHAHA :w00t:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ballet I can picture


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

This is what I squatted in yesterday :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you ride horses too mate ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

No, I just pipe them off. 

Always wanted to though, bit scared my fat ar$e would break the poor things


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you defo got horse riding hips , or is it ballroom feet or freestyle knees :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I do have pretty wide hips. mostly to accommodate my fat bum!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

child bearing hips........


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> child bearing hips........


someone was on it last night :nono:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Deload

deadlifts

70X20

120X10

170X10

220X2x2

170X6

strict press seated

40x20

60X15

70X8x2


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Deload
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> ...


alright buddy hows things


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Feeling great fella. just spent the last few days taking 20mg of diazepam before bed as sleep pattern was gone. Back in the swing now.

Food on the up, gear starting again soon. Just getting used to the extra amount of faeces I have to expel.

3rd date tomorrow eve. Got a couple more dates lined up for next week as working lates all this week. Text you in a min


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Feeling great fella. just spent the last few days taking 20mg of diazepam before bed as sleep pattern was gone. Back in the swing now.
> 
> Food on the up, gear starting again soon. Just getting used to the extra amount of faeces I have to expel.
> 
> 3rd date tomorrow eve. Got a couple more dates lined up for next week as working lates all this week. Text you in a min


check sugdens im paid 

i had a poo earlier it stuck out the water a good 8 inches touched the rim where the toilet duck sits :blink:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

4Th logof the day as I type this!

Glad to hear it mate. With the form I just typed out my name in the signature. Couldn't be bothered finding a scanner but don't think craigs that bothered..

Oh and pretty sure I've got either a broken or dislocated thumb


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You broke your thumb from typing your name ?!?!?! Pussy !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you been `thumbing` birds have ya :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Axle clean and press last week... Bar bounced up and tvvatted my thumb.

Its misshapen, swollen, and trembling 

Can just about deadlift with it, so not gonna bother going to the hospital unless it falls off.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> This is what I squatted in yesterday :lol:


Onion booty !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tried overhead squats today. Got just the bar and squatted. kept coming up on toes so moved the bar back over center of gravity and could not go past paralell. Found the flexability a real issue so i added weight and done overhead box squats. It hit the core a bit but wanted to go ATG.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Tried overhead squats today. Got just the bar and squatted. kept coming up on toes so moved the bar back over center of gravity and could not go past paralell. Found the flexability a real issue so i added weight and done overhead box squats. It hit the core a bit but wanted to go ATG.


Try bare feet with a wide stance mate. Also really focus on pinning back the scapula so its good and tight.

If shoulder flexibility is an issue, try dumbbells


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Try bare feet with a wide stance mate. Also really focus on pinning back the scapula so its good and tight.
> 
> If shoulder flexibility is an issue, try dumbbells


i went bare feet and tried to get the bareback over scapula. Shoulder locked good but my hams i think were the flexability issue. Think i need to practise it as i can get ATG with other squats. Might give dumbells a go too


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> i went bare feet and tried to get the bareback over scapula. Shoulder locked good but my hams i think were the flexability issue. Think i need to practise it as i can get ATG with other squats. Might give dumbells a go too


What does practice make? Prizes!

No, but it does take some getting used to and you will benefit from them in the long run. 

Did a bunch of hypertrophy upper body work today. Shoulders and guns.

99% sure my thumb is broken so might go to hospital if I get a chance.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I want prizes !!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I meant to say points... And what do points make?

Decimels!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Splashed out on a tub of jack3d last week. Just on a whim.

Crap it is. Warrior rage is SO much better!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Splashed out on a tub of jack3d last week. Just on a whim.
> 
> Crap it is. Warrior rage is SO much better!


 

think i jabbed too much test earlier if thats even possible :crying:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

It's only possible if you jabbed a few mls into your tiny little chicken quads!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cnut .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

The volume of the oil may stretch the fascia, and maybe help you grow them?

:lol:

Sorry


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Emergency physio appointment in an hour.

100Kg squats and a nerve has pinched. can barely walk ffs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Your falling apart mate .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I know pal. Might have to knock any strength training on the head... 100Kg isn't even a warmup


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Conditioning training mate get that sorted and your frail body will love it .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Nerves between L5-S1 went into spasm. Have been realigned and had a few things stretched out. Can actually walk/drive/breathe without cripping pain now.

Another appointment on monday..

Looks like Judo might have to wait.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Phew!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> Phew!


Still had fun regardless mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Nerves between L5-S1 went into spasm. Have been realigned and had a few things stretched out. Can actually walk/drive/breathe without cripping pain now.
> 
> Another appointment on monday..
> 
> Looks like Judo might have to wait.


judo is for short fat bald greeks with little willies ...... oh yes carry on


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> judo is for short fat bald greeks with little willies ...... oh yes carry on


Chris Jenkins does Judo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Chris Jenkins does Judo


He's also strong


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> He's also strong


Even with a fvcked back, I can out-deadlift you 

Not pulling out of Royal Counties yet mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Even with a fvcked back, I can out-deadlift you
> 
> Not pulling out of Royal Counties yet mate!


yeah ill give you 1 out of 4


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

That's all I want 

Then you can change your signature quote to:

"there is no point in being alive if you cannot beat Mowgli at Atlas Stones, Log Press, Farmers and Yoke, but not the deadlift"

I'm so high on codeine.

Someone gave me a bottle of 15mg/5ml stuff and I've drunk about 50mls and taken 6 tabs of co-codamol with 12.5mg in each tab.. Supposed to be driving home from work in 15 mins. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> That's all I want
> 
> Then you can change your signature quote to:
> 
> ...


drive home naked :bounce:

adding 40kg to my deadlift come comp day might be a big ask lol but im gonna try


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

You've got it in you. You just need to stop p1ssing about showing off your grip strength and deadlift properly.

Ohhhh look at me I'm tall and can double overhand 200kg! Get your hammies stronger and use straps.

PS I love you xx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> You've got it in you. You just need to stop p1ssing about showing off your grip strength and deadlift properly.
> 
> Ohhhh look at me I'm tall and can double overhand 200kg! Get your hammies stronger and use straps.
> 
> PS I love you xx


haha knob .

i deadlifted 200 lastnight double overhand as it happens haha .

think i need to go through my deadlift tech as well , i might try a few tech sessions on saturday .

maybe 110 log for reps as well i know on the day im good for a quarter rep :wacko:

im going to eat some apple crumble and cream mmmm

btw i weighed in the other day at 111kg plus im fitter  so you best bring your `A` game


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll bring whatever game my body allows :lol:

And yes, your deadlift tech needs work mate. weakness I saw most was lack of leg drive, hams also weak. Speed was lacking most of all. Lockout and back strength all super though.

Coan routine will really help you mate.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Right, so yesterday I was caned off my face on liquid codeine. Absolutely caned. Like properly fvcking smashed. I don't even remember writing the above.

I went to my ex's house to drop off the divorce papers and pick up some diclofenac I'd left there. She asked if I was alright driving home... tbh I shouldn't have really, because when I was singing along with the music in my car, I swear I was 99% sure I was IN THE SONG.

Got home and my mother just laughed at how fvcked I was, cooked me some pork fillet with rice, peas and sweetcorn and left me on a reclined chair eating/zoning out whilst watching the best Will Smith film I've ever seen (It was enemy of the state and it's fvcking sh1t :lol: ).

Anyway... booked the day off work today, slept from midnight til 8am, got up, cooked a piece of steak, ate it, necked the last of the codeine and took some diclofenac. Woke up at 1pm after having a day of mental dreams.

Since the painkillers have worn off I've been 90% pain free. Getting some twitching in one of my glutes, and pinching when I walk but all good otherwise.

The physio was a fvcking magician. I'm good for some upper body work again tomorrow. Seeing him again on Monday afternoon... MAY be ok for some light Judo, we'll see.

Oh and seeing the girl I've been dating again on Sunday. I'm not going to have sex but I don't even care, she's that spot on.

Btw... started pinning test this week. Not divulging doses, but it's not a lot by previous standards.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Trained chest yesterday - just to prove to myself that I'm not 100% crippled. Nothing really of note, but:

NEW!!! Hammer Strength Incline Press - warmups 120kgx5 (ROM is SO much better than the old machine, this one is a beaut and gives a great peak contraction).

Cable Flyes - warmups 55kg/sidex8, 30kg/side widowmaker - 25

Dips - BWx27

Apart from the day where I broke myself, food has been going in well. Not counting calories, but protein circa 3-350g. Fats high on mince days, low on chicken days, carbs medium on mince days, high on chicken days. Rest of the protein made up by a protein blend (Myofusion and liquid egg whites).

Speaking of liquid egg whites... bought a few bottles the other day at the Nutricentre. They've put the price up by £1.20!!! I suppose the ginger there probably realised they were selling them cheaper than the actual supplier.. The new girl working there is serious business though. Very tidy.

Carb loading with metformin and glucose last night/this morning to get some veins popping for this afternoons cinema/coffee meet with what I expect to be a really hungover/rough looking hottie.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Nerves between L5-S1 went into spasm. Have been realigned and had a few things stretched out. Can actually walk/drive/breathe without cripping pain now.
> 
> Another appointment on monday..
> 
> Looks like Judo might have to wait.


Glad its a bit better. went through that sh1t 2 weeks back and a bit worried about squatting or deadlifting at the mo !!!!

If you dont want your jack3d then get it on UKM swap shop, A thread i started in a bid for people to swap they unwanted sh1t for other peoples unwanted sh1t !!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Glad its a bit better. went through that sh1t 2 weeks back and a bit worried about squatting or deadlifting at the mo !!!!
> 
> If you dont want your jack3d then get it on UKM swap shop, A thread i started in a bid for people to swap they unwanted sh1t for other peoples unwanted sh1t !!!


I'll have a looksee 

Previous injuries were all done under heavy loads, but this was 100kg. I'd squatted 180kg easily last week, so for this to happen I'm sh1tscared now.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I'll have a looksee
> 
> Previous injuries were all done under heavy loads, but this was 100kg. I'd squatted 180kg easily last week, so for this to happen I'm sh1tscared now.


Do you not think the heavier load inflammed the area and the 100kg just finnished it off ? It is frustrating to say the least when an injury keeps popping up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'll have a looksee
> 
> Previous injuries were all done under heavy loads, but this was 100kg. I'd squatted 180kg easily last week, so for this to happen I'm sh1tscared now.


the reccy drug abuse might be to blame :whistling:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Reccys?? Unless you mean viagra, I haven't taken any reccy drugs for years mate (except a few puffs last summer)!

The codeine was used as a painkiller for the injury.. I just happened to take a slightly over the top dose... :lol:

It worked out as about 450mg Codeine ingested over a period of 18 hours... which is just fvcking stupid tbh.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Reccys?? Unless you mean viagra, I haven't taken any reccy drugs for years mate (except a few puffs last summer)!
> 
> The codeine was used as a painkiller for the injury.. I just happened to take a slightly over the top dose... :lol:
> 
> It worked out as about 450mg Codeine ingested over a period of 18 hours... which is just fvcking stupid tbh.


mate your banging prescription drugs in at silly doses no wonder your body is in bits .

doing them to get high is reccy use i used to sniff gas and all sorts of other **** lol

but you dont do things by halfs mate just saying


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't tell if you're realizing that the codeine was taken as a result of the injury, or think I got took a sh1tload of opiates to get high then went to train the day after...

It's a total reocurrence of the injury from September (excluding the torn glute), so I was in a lot of pain. Took the codeine as I knew it'd help. I'm sure you know having had injuries like this that paracetamol and ibuprofen do sweet fvck all so being able to sedate myself was the best possible option.

Appreciate where you're coming from fella, you're quite right I don't do things by halves. Or at least I didn't.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Can't tell if you're realizing that the codeine was taken as a result of the injury, or think I got took a sh1tload of opiates to get high then went to train the day after...
> 
> It's a total reocurrence of the injury from September (excluding the torn glute), so I was in a lot of pain. Took the codeine as I knew it'd help. I'm sure you know having had injuries like this that paracetamol and ibuprofen do sweet fvck all so being able to sedate myself was the best possible option.
> 
> Appreciate where you're coming from fella, you're quite right I don't do things by halves. Or at least I didn't.


i know you took it as pain relief but i know from my experience that masking pain makes things worse , i just dont want to see you in a seriously broken state , i dont wanna see you in pain either lol

the best thing for spinal problems like trapped nerves and slipped discs is walking and swimming and doing either without the use of pain meds is tough but must be done .

what times your date ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh right ok, cheers mate. Painkiller free since day following the injury and done a fair amount is walking today (and next 2 days as off work and taking myself shopping!!).

Just in from date, went well despite us both being knackered but don't know when our schedules are going to line up again. So guess we'll see.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with walking, I would agree with swimming if i could swim ! At my worst times i could only walk. It took 10 mins to get going but freed up the nerves no end but as for meds i think an anti inflammatory is essential to help free up the area. At one point i had diazipam, tramadol and naproxen with a combination of stomach meds to stop ulcers . I dont take painkillers when i got a headache but i needed the relief with my back. I was like a smack head for months which is the downside !!!!

Mowgli i got a tens unit you can have a go on if you want. Sounds strange but its like someone jabbing hot needles into your skin every second. It gives pain in an area and make the brain produce its own painkiller. Whilst i had that on i could not feel my back at all and worth a go


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers for the offer mate, but seemingly on the mend now. Only issues at the moment are hamstrings and calves are so sore from being forcibly stretched by physios and I have a little numbness in part of one of my feet. Pretty sure its a side effectof the acupuncture.

Skipping physio for a week as going to London next weekend and its going to cost!. Still only training light upper body, but enjoying it regardless and eating relatively well and 95% clean. Test is kicking in now, as can usually tell as my traps get larger and my neck behind to disappear :lol:

Going to stay on for the duration, regardless of the fact that I'm doubtful that I'll be competing in April. Pretty sure after all this I'm going to just focus on aesthetics.

done a lot of walking over the last week too, mostly around cities, but all day shopping trips etc. but what's a girl to do?  definitely helped my back, so cheers for the tips all.

As a side note, if any of you lads find it hard to fit shirts and don't mind being open collar, Hugo boss slim fit shirts are a perfect fit straight off for me.

Start my new job on Monday. super excited!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Cheers for the offer mate, but seemingly on the mend now. Only issues at the moment are hamstrings and calves are so sore from being forcibly stretched by physios and I have a little numbness in part of one of my feet. Pretty sure its a side effectof the acupuncture.
> 
> Skipping physio for a week as going to London next weekend and its going to cost!. Still only training light upper body, but enjoying it regardless and eating relatively well and 95% clean. Test is kicking in now, as can usually tell as my traps get larger and my neck behind to disappear :lol:
> 
> ...


All sounds like good news. i used to get numbness down the outside of my foot. Think its the nerve still trapped slightly but not enough to cause pain. Keep up the stretching and it will go

Good luck on your job

P.s You can attach the tens unit to your bell end if you are into that !!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

They have a pretty powerful TENS machine at the physio that they use for 15 mins after every session. "Tell me when its comfortably strong", they say. Fvck knows what that means :lol:

I usually don't tell them to stop turning it up until my ar$e cheeks are fully contracting. Sometimes I have to really concentrate on holding in my poo 

And cheers mate. Really looking forward to the project I'm being put on.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I tried a tens unit on my shoulder. At high intensity it felt like someone was punching me ,,Nicee


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fcuk me retro i dont want the tens unit either before you even ask as i now know its been on your helmet :crying:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Atlas stone pressing fails from a few weeks ago:






Couldn't lock it out on the first and sh1t myself on the second attempt.

No vids of the Axle our 120kg yoke pressing yet though


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh the first guy in the video making it look p1ss is John Taylor, who will be at royal counties, I think...

Something like.a.270 dl, 135 axle c+p and the nicest guy you will ever meet in your life.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks like a strong dude jt .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> looks like a strong dude jt .


Yeah he's made some great progress in the last year with his deadlift and his pressing has always been strong 

Couple of updated shots. No pump, not eaten yet, bit dehydrated 





No idea what I weigh.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

look like you lost weight .

now your just short and bald mg:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> look like you lost weight .
> 
> now your just short and bald mg:


Just been laying off the mcds! Seems to make a big difference, especially when you're nailing 3 double cheese burgers and a strawberry milkshake in one sitting... :lol:

Have also been having most of my cals in the PM on non training days and fasting in the mornings.

Maybe if I did some cardio I'd keep going in the right direction. 

Nah!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

He can have my entry fee as I'm defo out.

Changed the way I bench due to hams and glutes both cramping and had a decent session last night..

No arch, minimal leg drive.

Flat bench - 125kg - 2 sets 3 reps. No pause.

Wtf.

Dips - bw 31 reps

cable flies 50kgx6

Other stuff as warmups of course


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> He can have my entry fee as I'm defo out.
> 
> Changed the way I bench due to hams and glutes both cramping and had a decent session last night..
> 
> ...


:no: you on the mend mo ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Nope  had to postpone physio this week as my car needs fixing :/

I'm just getting stronger as have a little test in my system and I'm eating well. Guessing my pressing will go up pretty quickly as I can't do any lower body work.

Not even quad extensions :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry to hear about pulling out of the royal counties

is your friend JT doin novice or inters mate

guys looks solid


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll text him fella. He's still a novice as only ever done one comp (boltons and he came last) and a few push an pulls.

And cheers, I'm gutted too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Nope  had to postpone physio this week as my car needs fixing :/
> 
> I'm just getting stronger as have a little test in my system and I'm eating well. Guessing my pressing will go up pretty quickly as I can't do any lower body work.
> 
> Not even quad extensions :lol:


i was thinking back to when i slipped a disc and remembered just how long it breaks you for im still not 100% but do feel around 90% fixed and thats 3 years later .

hope you sort it mate .

you still gonna hold my hand and wipe my brow ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers again fellas. Yeah josh, the bench caught me by surprise, wasn't an easy pb, its a vast improvement.

Ewen, unfortunately not . Will prob save the money and go on a beach holiday somewhere


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Cheers again fellas. Yeah josh, the bench caught me by surprise, wasn't an easy pb, its a vast improvement.
> 
> Ewen, unfortunately not . Will prob save the money and go on a beach holiday somewhere


in that case i hope you misread the holiday brochure and end up in a men only naked gay beach resort :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Me too! Prob more chance if getting laid! The gays love me !


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Yesterday : AM -

Chins - bwx8, 15kgx5x3

Pullover machine - warm ups, stack (dogg crapp rest pause)

Chest supported rows (hammer strength) - 150kg widow maker. with cheat reps 

Stretching

hydrotherapy

Foam roll

PM-

Incline cgbp - 60kgx20x8 (8 sets)

French press - 35kgx12x3

Rope pull downs - 40kgx12x7

forced stretching

Today-

Hammer strength Flat bench - 80kg+ handlesx100 reps rest paused.

Stretch

Sauna

Back shave

Tomorrow - date night


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

who shaved your back ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> who shaved your back ?


my mummy :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> my mummy :lol:


fcuking knew it :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

99.8kg bw...

:lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Date canceled. Said she was ill. Think I'm being messed around tbh. sold the tickets and got p1ssed instead.

Hangover, dehydrated, empty stomach, too much jack3d, no ipod, no spotter, Max effort (Smith machine) bench. :lol:

Warmups upto 100kgx8

120x2

130x2

135X 1

140Xf nearly killed myself :lol:

failing link was triceps. still goosed after the beasting they got the other day. minimal arch and no leg drive used. think 145kg would go on a fresh day.

Not sure how that'll translate to a free bar, but happy with weights moved today.

Dynamic effort Smith bench. 10 sec negative, 2 sec pause on chest.

60X 5x8

incline hammer strength v wide grip

80X12

100X30 rest paused with negative

Extreme stretching

Face pulls

72.5kgx8x5


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Date canceled. Said she was ill. Think I'm being messed around tbh. sold the tickets and got p1ssed instead.
> 
> Hangover, dehydrated, empty stomach, too much jack3d, no ipod, no spotter, Max effort (Smith machine) bench. :lol:
> 
> ...


not bad for baby weights


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> not bad for baby weights


No nosebleeds over here spotty!! 

Couple of really nice looking girls in the gym today. Makes a change!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> No nosebleeds over here spotty!!
> 
> Couple of really nice looking girls in the gym today. Makes a change!


they wont be interested in a short fat bald greek dude 

if you do manage to date one it`ll only end up in you getting blown out AGAIN :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> they wont be interested in a short fat bald greek dude
> 
> if you do manage to date one it`ll only end up in you getting blown out AGAIN :lol:


You burn me when I'm still sore!! :lol: So true though, on both counts.  :lol:

Have been on the sunbed a couple of times this week to get a bit of my Greek colouring back. Strange thing about tanning is my veins tend to pop out more, making me look leaner... and I don't just mean temporarily straight after a sunbed - they stay out. 

Just a small note about pressing/injuries at the moment. For the time I've been training, I've had a ridiculous size/strength inbalance between my right/left side due to the shoulder injury/surgery I had on my left anterior deltoid years ago. Finally, it feels like its actually starting to respond properly to stimulus, growing well and contributing almost-equally to lifts. Today was the first day that I've had no issues with one side being weaker than the other when benching and that was nothing to do with the Smith!

On the other hand, I still have a broken/dislocated thumb and half of my right foot is still numb from toe to heel. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> You burn me when I'm still sore!! :lol: So true though, on both counts.  :lol:
> 
> Have been on the sunbed a couple of times this week to get a bit of my Greek colouring back. Strange thing about tanning is my veins tend to pop out more, making me look leaner... and I don't just mean temporarily straight after a sunbed - they stay out.
> 
> ...


get your greek back :lol: smash some plates instead lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> get your greek back :lol: smash some plates instead lol


I'd have more luck with plates than I'm having with pasty :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'd have more luck with plates than I'm having with pasty :lol:


not surprised with a face like yours :lol:

so you on any dating sites ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> not surprised with a face like yours :lol:
> 
> so you on any dating sites ?


If I had a decent body, I could be a BOBFOC :lol:

Not at the moment, no. It's a lot of effort, I'm busy with the new job and I still quite like the one that's probably leading me on. Once I know where I stand with her, and I'm in a good standing with my boss - I might go back on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> If I had a decent body, I could be a BOBFOC :lol:
> 
> Not at the moment, no. It's a lot of effort, I'm busy with the new job and I still quite like the one that's probably leading me on. Once I know where I stand with her, and I'm in a good standing with my boss - I might go back on.


you wont ever be like the hoff your to short to bald and to fat :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> you wont ever be like the hoff your to short to bald and to fat :lol:


Was just trying to think back... were there any short, fat, baldies on Baywatch...???

NO!

Cvnts.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Was just trying to think back... were there any short, fat, baldies on Baywatch...???
> 
> NO!
> 
> Cvnts.


there was a beached whale once :whistling:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> there was a beached whale once :whistling:


You're making me hungry :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Trained at sv gym tonight with Shane Burns 

Warmups on Smith machine.

seated shoulder press - upto 80kgx3

Axle c+p -

100X3

110X1

120Xfailed clean x2

120x good clean, failed press (no lockout) axle clean pb

Mini Log upto 95X5x5 (first 3 reps in each set were strict)

Forgot my oly shoes. If I had them, I'd have a 120kg axle pb /excuse


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Followed by 1x night horizontal jogging


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Had a bit of a physiological issue in Thursday/Friday.. probably down to the stimulants, but..

Took 2 scoops jack3D pre workout, trained 2 hours all out, maximum effort. was doing log with another lad taking out in turns with very little rest between sets (60 secs Max). Felt a bit queasy afterword cause it was the most cardio I'd done forever. Had steam coming off my head I'm the gym..

Anyway, got home, ate haribo and a shake, and got the text from a girl.. Showered, bit still couldn't shake the jittery feeling I had.

Went to hers and she asked if I was ok cause I was burning up, shaking etc (no, I wasn't nervous :lol: ). Put it down to the stims and carried on. Honestly I've never sweated so much during sex, my heart was racing all night, body was twitching and I kept losing my breath. No this is nothing to do with my being a fatty!!! :lol:

Didn't sleep a wink that night, don't know why, my body was finitely knackered but I was still jittery. anyway, I got a little better as the night went on.and into the following day at work, but 2 days later I still feel like my cns has taken a massive hit.

Going to rest fora few days as todays workout was half arssed.

Tried something different today anyway..

pre-exhausted lats, tris and delts. Then

Hammer strength bench

100X10x3

120x3

140X1

Flies

35Kgx12x3

Decent pump and chest felt worked, but body wasn't feeling upto it, so rest and food for a fea days.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its because you blew your load , ive heard after several months of the penis not having clunge on it a reaction just like the one you describe happens .

pics or bs


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Pics of what? My penis?? There's no camera lens in the world that could take a macro shot of something that small!

It was 10 Weeks btw.. ! That's like a fifth of a year!

Feeling much better now though, ready for MOAR!! 

I know I said I'd rest, bit I'm going back to the gym this afternoon for cardio. :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Ended up training out of boredom/frustration yesterday (no sex since friday). Just a light shoulder+bi sesh. Didn't extend fully as triceps are still properly fvcked from the amount of pressing I've done recently. Giving them a well deserved rest.

Toney Freeman DB press - warmups upto 30kgx10x10x10

DB lateral raises - 15kg FST-7 FFS pain

Pscarb db curls - upto 30kgx10x2

Rope hammer curls - stackx5x3

Machine preachers - 45kgx8x2

Strict DB shrugs - 45kgx20x2,30kgx30

Overhead shrugs - 25kgx10 Didn't like it.

Double bi. Finished.

Not going to be training much this week. Probably just Tuesday (Back), and Friday (Back again). Other days are all taken up with seeing girls and sorting out divorce stuff.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

i get like that with stims and if i smash my cns. Takes a couple of days, lots of food and rest to get sorted but it may have been excitment. I was like that first time i shagged a girl !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Lol tvvat!
> 
> reps when I'm at a pc.
> 
> ...


bowling thats bolton speak for hanging around public toilets is it


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

No its let the girl choose the activity for once. Last fvcking time I let that happen!

Who the Fvck goes bowling??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> No its let the girl choose the activity for once. Last fvcking time I let that happen!
> 
> Who the Fvck goes bowling??


Teenagers :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> No its let the girl choose the activity for once. Last fvcking time I let that happen!
> 
> Who the Fvck goes bowling??


desperate short bald fat greeks :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

No longer desperate! Get with the story uhan!

I ate a lot of eggs this weekend. My arsse agrees


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> No longer desperate! Get with the story uhan!
> 
> I ate a lot of eggs this weekend. My arsse agrees


ok so you spunked your load twice this year with the help of a human female so i`ll take off the `short` that leaves desperate bald fat greek .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Twice isn't quite accurate my friend, but thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Quality


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Does that mean your farted whilst out on a date or you actually farted on your date !!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I was mid bowl, and felt it build up. Tried squeezing my glutes, but slipped and it came out.

Had to say "don't go over there for a few minutes pet" and we had a nice chat about nutrition, so all was not lost :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Haven't logged much recently, but had a nice little chest session with Phil the PT (any lads from tf Bolton will know him, decent fella).

incline hammer press - 90x8x4

Flat fb flyes -20x10x3

Dips -bwx10x5

Done. Very light, but focussed on peak contraction and time under tension.

Was nice to train with someone with a good physique and relatively similar strength.

haven't weighed myself, but I'm looking/feeling bigger at the moment.. Must be the 7000 cals I've been eating every day... :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You get a jump and dump us , I want pictures or your gay


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm SO GAY!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Diet today:

10Iu novorapid

15 mins later 50g whey, 90g Carbs

45 mins later 50g whey, 90g Carbs

1hr later, 4 slice bread, 1 chicken breast

2 hrs later 4 scoops mutant mass

2 hrs later whole roast chicken, 4 drummers and chicken breast. 200g tangfastics

2Hrs later 2 scoops mutant mass and pint whole milk

4 hrs later (now)

8Iu novo rapid

50g whey, 50g Carbs, 200g oats

About to go training, then should be..

4 scoops mutant mass pwo

1 hr later 6 eggs scrambled, 2 slices bread

3 hr's later 300g mince and pasta

Supposed to fit I'm a date and some sex into all of that at some point :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I've used it in the past, bit it gives me the squits. did run low carb psmf for 3 Weeks prior to upping cals, and I've responded really well 

Heave my bg stuff ewritten down, wool past them tomorrow


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Super English there. Got my NH readings from the other day where stayed slin again, will post tomorrow 

Btw I'm bloated and look like I've got a bigger utility belt than Ewen ATM. :lol:

Gonna get some veg from the market tomorrow


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

FDA bg readings. Serious phone


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> yep had a hard time disiphering that info, got the jist of it, I to had the same issue thinking perhaps just 1000mg ed rather than 1500mg in 4 doses of 250mg to steady the boat more, just means halving the 500mg tabs I have popping them in 1month pct to use slin exact 3 weeks after when I aim to start a slow "natty" bulk assisted by other ped's, had any experience with the rohm pct as it seems to be working libido wise & energy wise, the gear I was using was just probably sh1t and didnt suppress all that bad., gb pharma -seems to have a awfull rep, rick doesnt rate It among others, most stuff on the market seems to have a neg from someone , buying the raw powders seems to be the way to go.


just add I said I wouldnt try after bad reviews , never used myself

Even if it was underdosed would still shut you down surely Josh

Just homebrew mate its easy as pie and cost pennies, best test ive ever used by far

@Mowgli, interesting seeing your slin and diet as Im trying slin for first time soon so all good

have you used it in past mate and how did you find it effected direct strength if at all


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> yeh would still shut down but I believe lower doses are believed to not be not as suppressive, my testicular size already would suggest that gear is underdosed or im just young enough to recover fairly fast, the walnuts have doubled about day 9 into rhom pct caps, started 8 days after last jab.


rohm pct are supposed to be the bollox (no pun intended lol)

Ate our age we should recover fast mate Ive never EVER used any pct and always been fine

Hows training mate you still doing the royal counties nov??


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> @Mowgli, interesting seeing your slin and diet as Im trying slin for first time soon so all good
> 
> have you used it in past mate and how did you find it effected direct strength if at all


Hi mate, the diet was a bit messy due to lack of food in the house, there are more potatoes and rice in the mix 90% of the time, rather than relying on bread/cakes. I still use white bread though as it helps get the dry chicken down with a nice glob of butter on a sarnie!

I used Slin for a while last year and found it really good for recovery and for adding size on. I do I feel I get some sort of strength boost when I take it pre-workout, I don't know if there's any real-life application of this, but I never have a bad workout when I get my slin, protein and carbs in before a workout. Just be careful with it


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Last nights back session.. Changed the exercises around a little:

Close grip pulldown - working set 110x9 110X2 110X2 20 sec negative

screamed a bit on the negative.

Db pullovers working sets - 50kgx8x3

Bent over Db rows - working set 60kgx10x4

Gonna need some bigger dumbbells. 

EXTREME STRETCHING!

All work was very strict, 3 second negatives. Cheated only on last reps.

Tonight is axle clean and press


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good sesh gaylord :thumbup1:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Took a fair bit out of me, I think! entire core was sore, abs, erectors, etc.

Went to sv to train in their new downstairs cave, bumped into josh 

bit of a p1ss poor session tbh, mind was elsewhere (in my pants), but here are the numbers.

Thick bar land rover tyre c+P.

90 X25mg

100x1

110x clean failed press

115x clean failed press

115x 1

120x clean failed press

105X1

Took bar over to the rack and tried to strict press.

100x nearly

Bit of leg drive x2

finished with decline Smith bench, elbows tucked. Took the counter weights off

120kgx3x5

Struggling to get any real leg drive or speed because of the injury and lack of training lower body. Was nice to mingle with Seddy and JT for the eve though.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> it's much better now the floor has been painted, not covered in sh1t by the end of the session unlike before, you looked much bigger in the triceps and trap area than before or it could have been the t-shirt:lol:, due to get some more bars at sv soon so no more waiting for em, my hamstrings were cramping with the quick sharp session I did so was walking a bit like john wayne when you were their.
> 
> dont think they care about health and safety at all with the farmers with one handle end loose I actually told shane, wont be long before someone pops a muscle with it,
> 
> im choosing to do exercises I havent done & which hit my weaknesses in a bid to come out of pct stronger, liking the stiff legged powercleans, it's how all the fatties in the olympic clean and really I think looks more impressive.


Cheers mate, the traps always fill out when I'm on cycle though they're quite large anyway. My triceps have definitely grown in the last few months though 

Properly sore today, despite the half-ar5ed session. "Cardio" tonight. :bounce:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big traps pffft :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Bigger than flinty's/yours! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol flinty a cnut though Haha


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Half-ar$ed weekly update.

Been staying over at "the gym" every day for the last 5 days, doing "cardio" a minimum of 3 times per evening, and 1-2 fasted sessions in the morning every day.

As a result, I've had to start packing my calories in during the day and spending most of the evening/night fasting. Here's a breakdown of the current training day diet. Non-training days, leave out Meal 6.

Breaky - 10iu slin, 4 scoops mutant mass

Meal2 - 4 scoops mutant mass

Meal3 - 300g rice (dry weight), 500g chicken, home made curry sauce (onions, spice, bounty chocolate bars)

Meal4 - 2 scoops mutant mass

Meal5 - Whole chicken, 600g potatoes, 300ml double cream

Meal6 - 10iu slin, 2 scoops mutant mass, 5 liquid egg whites

Train - 100g Haribo during workout (will be adding BCAAs when I can get some)

Meal7 - 300g rice (dry weight), 500g chicken, home made curry sauce (onions, spice, bounty chocolate bars)

Trained 3 times this weekend, hit PBs on 60kg db rows (need bigger dumbells ffs), db bench (pushing to press the 60kg dbs in the next few months) and errr, that's it. Tomorrow I train at SV with a few lads to play with their newly fabricated log (think it's been made from gas cylinders). That's if my knob doesn't fall off first..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pics or no cardio


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

We'll see 

Tonight's session was purely boredom fueled.

Cable Flyes 30kgx30x3

Dip machine stackx30x3

Rope pulldowns 30x10x10

Biceps curls 15x20x10

Ohp 40kgx12x10

30 secs rest between sets. It still took ages, but the painful pumps were completely worth it.

Now going to the "gym" for "cardio"


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Log session was a little bunk after I felt my glute tweak while trying to clean 95kg. Pressing has to be strict as I have no leg drive or stability due to the sciatica.

No numbers worth noting, but I had great fun regardless. The log is bigger and more awkward than an ifsa spec, but it is actually pretty good!

Diet has been lax last couple of days. Getting some in, it's just a lot of effort as I've got a massive project at work atm.

Gear use is currently:

400mg test e/wk

50Mg proviron /day

20mg tamoxifen /day

Slin when I'm eating properly

Back to the physio next week. As I can afford it again.

Took a night off "cardio" on Tuesday, but was back on her last night 5 hours straight HIT, no breaks. I'm not even exaggerating . Never thought I would say this, but I ****ing LOVE cardiovascular :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

5 hours lol you mean 4 hours 59 mins trying to put your little todger in then 1 min of sex :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

If only mate. If it weren't for the gear, I'd disappear due to all the fasted cardio I'm doing..

Liking proviron a lot btw


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Libido is quite obv not an issue for me mate... 9 out of the last 10 days, and I've been up all night shagging... I'm a fvcking wreck atm :lol:

I can see/feel differences since adding the prov in. Muscle bellies are slightly fuller and harder. Mood seems to be improved too??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Libido is quite obv not an issue for me mate... 9 out of the last 10 days, and I've been up all night shagging... I'm a fvcking wreck atm :lol:
> 
> I can see/feel differences since adding the prov in. Muscle bellies are slightly fuller and harder. Mood seems to be improved too??


you mean your wanger :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Actually, it does seem to be harder than usual, I'd that's even possible..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Actually, it does seem to be harder than usual, I'd that's even possible..


im constantly hard with this prop its fcuking great


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Few mini updates. Nothing training related ad no major improvements or pbs have a been made.

Making a few changes, as planned:

Stopping tamoxifen, starting aromasin again. Nolva worked for what I wanted but I'm retaining water and I don't want that because..

Starting keto next week, because I'm retaining mars bars.

I also have a bag of capsules that made a pair of white socks turn yellow. Make of that what you will.

Small life update.. Went on Friday and gave a mate a friendly dig in the side. He was moaning all weekend and went to hospital today. I broke 2 of his ribs. Apparently I'm nails. Don't mess. :lol:

Oh, also starting hcg at some point because my balls are fvcking tiny.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

fecking tiny testicled bully :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dnp you *** ...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I have it, not gonna use it for a while yet as I don't have all the other bits I'd want to run with it. Plus want to get diet right first.

Don't want to be ****ing sweat all over my "treadmill" any more than usual..


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I use aromasin mate. 12.5mg ED

Never had any problems with aching joints. Prob because I'm a fatty


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

:lol:

May as well start updating this again as a few things have changed.

If any of you are reading steelicarus' journal, you'll know we are both doing derivatives of the v-diet. Mine is basically shakes only keto with broccoli and leek soup and some fats.

He made a comment about my being massive ( :lol: ) and having body dysmorphia. Joking or not, I know I'm not massive, but I'm not small, and coming from someone that's been around plenty of larger people, it really stuck with me.

I always make excuses not to diet - I've got a comp to prep for, I don't want to lose strength, I look small, etc.

I've trained for 2.5 years now, it's time I actually started looking like it.. So I'm starting on an extreme diet to get things going. 28 (23 now) days of this then re-evaluate.

It's nice to have someone to give me a kick up the bum and I've stayed strong since I started last Thursday. Even when he sends me pictures of Nandos. :lol:

I'm going grappling at paramount mma with him on Friday. It'll be my first time wrestling non-sexually since 2002, so I'm looking forward to seeing how much I've remembered. Apparently ill be the biggest guy there, hopefully I won't be getting trounced by skinnys left right and centre! 

Oh yeah..

I DID FRONT SQUATS LAST NIGHT.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff mate. Nice to see you with some focus and determined to see things through. Best of luck with everything:thumbup1:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Ming, and for the reps 

Diet went well for the week. Going to add in solid proteins because they're obv betterrrrr.

Just got back from a great night. Went to a submission wrestling sesh with steelicarus. Nearly died DURING THE WARMUP. then grappled with a lad who was fvcking strong and managed to submit me.

After which I had to run to he toilet for a wee... And spent about 20 mins in there because my body was overheating and I couldn't catch my breath.

I am SO fvcking unfit. I will fix this.

Managed to get back to the session for the tutorial part, butvcould only watch because I was so fvxked basically.

Anyway. I'll go back. It was fun and nice to do something old/new.

Then steelicarus and I went to exchange bar and grill. Ate farrrr to much because a waitress kept goading us to eat more!

Now I'm off for "cardio".. If I can face it. I just want to sleep...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, this was after a massive 2 hour depletion workout last night which I'll discuss tomorrow....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds like you should be doing some interval training , 100 fast thrusts 10 slow 100 fast 10 slow , id be done after 10 fast thrusts :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Think you're right mate. I like to mix it up with all out max effort though.

Adding in early am hill sprints on a local field. Should get the heart and lungs going, and the fat shifting!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You got any comps planned for this year Jungle Boy


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Got my eye on a push and pull at the end if the year, but that's all this year mate. Main goais to get my body strong again and actually look half decent


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Aren't you boys doing Bolton's Strongest Man ?

A comp where they don't let any other fcuker enter....? WTF?

There can't be that many strongmen in Bolton can there?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

They opened it up and made it much heavier. Even the winner from last year will struggle with the events.

The format last year was great, but the organizer wants it to be bigger, so fair enough


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Today, more front squats 

Barx20x2

60kgx12x2

80kgx8

100kgx6

120kgx1x2

130kgx3

100kgx3x5

Military press x5 into power jerk x3

50kg

60kg

70kg

Front squat x1 into power jerk x1

70kg

80kg

90kgx3

100kgx2

Leg extensions

Stackx100 rest paused. Fvcking horrible. Slow negatives then partials.

Light shoulder prehab

Seated smith press 60kg, 80kg

Cable lateral raises 15kgx20 each arm.

Done.

Might go back later  Diet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

used em last night , my legs are still hurting so couldnt do much more than walk around in them .

but boy did i show every cnut in there


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Glad you like em mate. Hope they help


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Glad you like em mate. Hope they help


top draw buddy 

you spoke to jt about sat yet ? where did he and the others place ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Not yet no gonna get over to sv for a sesh with him at some point. He came 15th 

Not sure where callum and josh came though.. They're always at sv when I go so I'll catch up then.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Phil I mean...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GRAND TOTAL Royal Counties Novice

Placing Competitor Log D/Lift Yoke Farmers Stones Points

1 Conrad Snook 31 22 31 31 32 147

2 Marc Fuller 29 32 27 22 30 140

3 Nick Witts 24 29 24 29 31 137

4 Karl Ramsbottom 31 27 25 27 26 136

5 Sean Bundy 21 19 26 32 23 121

6 Ewen Weatherburn 25 18 28 17 24 112

7 Adam Hindle 32 30 12 18 18 110

8 Jason Pipin 21 27 29 27 5 109

9 Adam Hipkins 27 21 19 16 25 108

10 Josh Pollock 24 27 16 9 29 105

11 Paul Hindley 21 13 20 27 21 102

12 Daniel Chapple 0 21 23 30 28 102

13 Laurence Dickson 25 7 32 27 4 95

14 John Taylor 27 21 11 15 17 91

15 Mike Savage 21 11 17 20 20 89

16 Scott Haliday 28 27 3 15 16 89

17 Craig Candler 21 29 5 19 13 87

18 Richard Pavey 21 18 7 27 11 84

19 Simon Bradbury 24 13 30 15 0 82

20 Tom Currell 9 0 13 28 27 77

21 Scott Dunn 0 27 15 21 10 73

22 Barrie Whitehead 0 11 22 15 19 67

23 Sam Neale 21 7 8 7 22 65

24 Mark Fowler 21 7 4 15 15 62

25 Callum Gaskell 21 18 9 3 8 59

26 Daniel Burgess 0 11 21 4 14 50

27 Warren Jones 21 18 1 1 7 48

28 Ben Kershaw 11 0 18 6 12 47

29 David Pidgley 21 0 6 8 9 44

30 Jamie Pindard 0 11 10 15 6 42

31 Phil Gleave 0 18 14 5 3 40

32 Jack Barnard 11 0 2 2 2 17

Not sure how accurate they are though, coz I'm pretty sure Marc was third not second


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Had doms in my quads and glutes for the last 2 days. Hopefully they'll start filling out a little more, despite the diet..

Went to catch wrestling tonight, steelicarus couldn't make it but I had a great time anyway. I also managed to last the whole session, despite puffing quite heavily and eventually having steam come off my head towards the end... Still, much better than I did last week!

I wasn't too Sh1t either. 

Gonna try and go to the Tues and Thursday sessions and keep other days for resistance.

Nandos with steelicarus tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Ridiculously hungover chest session..

42.5kg flat db bench - 3x3

Flyes

Bed


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

nice 15 minute session you had there jungle boy :thumb:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

:lol: I was there for 40 mins. Nothing was worth recording, except for the dbs, which I nearly dropped on my face! I was still drunk tbh

SQUATS tomorrow


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> :lol: I was there for 40 mins. Nothing was worth recording, except for the dbs, which I nearly dropped on my face! I was still drunk tbh
> 
> *SQUATS tomorrow*


sober and fresh i hope? :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes! My back is a little tender from wrestling on Thursday, so just doing fronties, nothing too heavy.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Had a Rick89 breakfast with a coffee, and followed up with front squats again today 

Few stretches/spine mobility drills

Barx20

60kgx12

80kgx12

100kgx10

120kgx5

130kgx5x2

140kgxf No problem with strength, just couldn't hold the bar in place and dropped it.. Regardless, it felt good having 3 plates aside sitting on my throat again 

100kgx5x3 Speed reps, felt really good. Bar bounced up off clavicle a few times, despite being a sh1t bar with no spring.

Nice pump in my quads

OHP

60kgx10x3

80kgx2 elbows giving me gyp

Power Jerks

60kgx3x3

80kgx1 more gyp in the elbows... more on this in a minute.

Seated Smith press

70kgx8x3

Lockout and negative - 100kgx5x1 no rest except to re-rack.

Fvcked by this point :lol:

STRICT Seated DB lateral raise - drop set

12.5kg, 9kg, 8kg, 6kg repout

Repeated again with cheated reps when approaching failure.

Pumped. Sweaty. Tired. Despite the elbow issues, failing a squat, and a fvcking smelly kid that needs introducing to deodorant standing next to the squat rack while talking about cricket with his mate... this was the most enjoyable session I've had in a long time 

So onto the elbow thing, I'm 99% sure this is due to the amount of arimidex I'm using at the moment. Source sent adex instead of aromasin as stock was gonna take ages to come in. Don't mind really, it's doing the job. Currently running 1mg ED for last 3-4 weeks, going to reduce this to 1mg E3D.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good session matey


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers fella. Not bad for a cripple


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

You'll be getting up to my weights soon, lol :whistling:

Just kidding, sounds a good workout!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Ginger! When that day comes, maybe I can wear a grownup bra!


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, you and me both! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Lol, you and me both! lol


yeah yours will be peephole you dirty fcuker :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice fronties mate

fry up and some fronties sounds like a day i would enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> nice fronties mate
> 
> fry up and some fronties sounds like a day i would enjoy :thumb:


Sound like a plan for in a couple of months time?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Sound like a plan for in a couple of months time?


ye bud sounds good :thumb:

you got your eye on any comps this year mate?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> ye bud sounds good :thumb:
> 
> you got your eye on any comps this year mate?


This one mate:

11/11: STARS OF TOMORROW & LONDON CLASSIC

Qualifier for British 2013

Beck Theatre, Grange Road, Hayes, UB3 2UE

Promoter: UKBFF Telephone: 0151 931 4090 or 0116 215 2964

Entry forms to: UKBFF, P.O.Box 231, Waterloo, Liverpool, L22 9WW

As if!! :lol:

Just looking at Night of Strength 3 mate, if they run it again. Still not planning on deadlifting properly until mid-late summer, so just building everything around that so I don't break myself immediately


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

is that for your ballroom dancing big lad :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> is that for your ballroom dancing big lad :lol:


Gave that up when I broke myself!! Defo want to pick it up again because I'm a graceful cvnt!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Gave that up when I broke myself!! Defo want to pick it up again because I'm a gay cvnt!


yeah agree with you there buddy


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Couple of updates... more mma last week. Cardiovascular fitness slooowly improving. Overheating a bit still due to the meds I'm currently using (not dnp.. I stood on the bag of tabs and broke most of them!!!).

Decent amount of "cardio" over the bank holiday too 

Trained twice today as going on a business trip for the rest of the week with no access to even a basic frigging gym.

This afternoon:

Seated military press -

30kgx20

50kgx10

70kgx8x8

Snatch grip Smith lockouts

100kgx5

110kgx5

120kgx5

130kgx2

Cable Lateral raises

15kgx20

20kgx10x2

25kgx5x2

Rope tricep pulldowns (supersetted with overhead extensions )

35kgx20(20)

50kgx10(10)

65kgx10(4)

Dips

Bwx12 5 sets

Pscarb db curls 8 reps each arm, cheat on last few reps of last set.

15kg,25kg,30kg

Cable concentration curls widow maker (20 reps+)

25kg

DB lateral raises supersetted with rear raises supersetted with front raises. 10kg WIDOWMAKER (20 reps+ each movement) :lol:

Tonight:

Front squats

80kgx12x2

100kgx5x2

120kgx5x2

130kgx5x2

140kgx1

110kgx8x2 speed 

Little bit wary jumping straight in at 80kg, but was fine and I'd already done my mobility warm up. Had to work in with a couple of guys, no big deal.

Quite happy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cant be bothered to read all that


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Pb

Pb

Pb

pb

pb

Pb

Pb

Pb

Pb

:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Pb
> 
> Pb
> 
> ...


why didnt you say that looks loads better


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't actually hit any pbs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I didn't actually hit any pbs


have one of mine


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

5kg pink dumbbell kickback x1x1 PB!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> 5kg pink dumbbell kickback x1x1 PB!!!


did you have a band on that ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Chains. 9ct gold Elizabeth duke. Adds 200kg.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Chains. 9ct gold Elizabeth duke. Adds 200kg.


fcuk me phil :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Couple of updates... more mma last week. Cardiovascular fitness slooowly improving. Overheating a bit still due to the meds I'm currently using (not dnp.. I stood on the bag of tabs and broke most of them!!!).
> 
> Decent amount of "cardio" over the bank holiday too
> 
> ...


reading that is like eye cardio !! I get this feeling from your journal you improsive rather than follow a routine !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> reading that is like eye cardio !! I get this feeling from your journal you improsive rather than follow a routine !!


his new lady friend says the same :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> reading that is like eye cardio !! I get this feeling from your journal you improsive rather than follow a routine !!


To an extent yes 

I train for fun, primarily. If a workout isn't fun, I have no reason to do it!

I still aim to beat PBS in reps and weight. I can successfully do this by listening to my body and not slacking most of the time.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> To an extent yes
> 
> I train for fun, primarily. If a workout isn't fun, I have no reason to do it!
> 
> I still aim to beat PBS in reps and weight. I can successfully do this by listening to my body and not slacking most of the time.


Yeah i like the thought. Sometimes people put to much on having to bench on tuesday or what ever. Sometimes you just gotta do what you fel like doing !


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I still try to hit all body parts at least once a week, just doesn't bother me which day I do it!

Just had 3 days of work and getting smashed in Dunstable. Bizarre place. Came back tonight and did a bit of TuT flat bench:

40kgx20

60kgx20

100x8

120x5x2

100x8

I love it when one of my sets lasts longer than 2 of another persons working next to me :lol:

Found this pic on my phone. Was taken after 7 days of the v diet and a long depletion workout



:lol:

And here's me after I gave up the v diet



I get my old house back in 2 weeks, so won't have my mother baking cookies and cakes daily.. maybe I'll diet then! :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Piece of sh1t phone rotating my pics!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dude why the unhappy face ?

View attachment 83332


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

P1ssed myself Uhan :lol:



joshnow said:


> will be doing medleys and strongman events on most saturdays now if your interested just to develop different events & make it a high intensity conditioning day just to get that up to where it needs to be for myself as im looking to increase bodyweight upto 115 + so feel this is a must.


I'll let you know mate, got a lot on at the moment with MMA/regular training/judo/work/shagging. Might be up for a few Saturday sessions in June though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> P1ssed myself Uhan :lol:
> 
> I'll let you know mate, got a lot on at the moment with MMA/regular training/judo/work/shagging. Might be up for a few Saturday sessions in June though


so is june a new bird


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> View attachment 83328


dude mrs has just asked wtf is going on with your hips :confused1:

you got great child bearing hips dude :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> so is june a new bird


Been 3 months with the same bird mate. Don't know whats wrong with me :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> dude mrs has just asked wtf is going on with your hips :confused1:
> 
> you got great child bearing hips dude :lol:


Fvck knows mate, I've got tits and a small d1ck as well. Maybe I should become a woman!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Fvck knows mate, I've got tits and a small d1ck as well. Maybe I should become a woman!


you used to have a good rack its turned to **** now mate im not happy with you :no:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

My chest is bigger than it was in Decemember, but theres a bit less moob going on. Still got juicy puffy nips, perfect for suckling on, big boy!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> My chest is bigger than it was in Decemember, but theres a bit less moob going on. Still got juicy puffy nips, perfect for suckling on, big boy!


have to meet up for a tit [email protected] sometime


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> have to meet up for a tit [email protected] sometime


I get my house back in 2 weeks mate. You and Becky are welcome to come and stay if you're up North visiting fam


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I get my house back in 2 weeks mate. You and Becky are welcome to come and stay if you're up North visiting fam


yeah gonna be up at some point wouldnt mind a session with you and yer bird 

and jt and phil


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> yeah gonna be up at some point wouldnt mind a session with you and yer bird
> 
> and jt and phil


Bring Pauly with you and we can play pass the smurf


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Bring Pauly with you and we can play pass the smurf


haha good idea


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I start deadlifting again in August, so now my back and legs are feeling great I'm upping the intensity a little. All reps done with 4-5 second negatives. No straps used on anything.

*Training Update - Back/Posterior Chain*

Strict seated CG cable rows - 72.5kgx20, 95kgx15x

Cheated seated CG cable rows - 110kgx8, 130kgx5x5

Hyperextensions - BWx30x3

GHRs - BWx20x2

^Will add weight to these

Lat bar pulldowns

60kgx20

72.5kgx5

95kgx8, 10 breaths, 95kgx3, 10 breaths, 95x2, 5 breaths, 95x20 sec negative.

Cheated the bar down on last few reps, steadied self and slow negative.

Bent over, straight arm pulldowns

57.5kgx22

50kgx12

50kgx8

Feeling good at the moment. Kind of expecting something to go wrong :lol:

Left the gym with my back feeling pumped. I've neglected it slightly recently, but enjoyed it tonight. Can't wait to deadlift again


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well you have a little willy so nothing else can go wrong well not that matters lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> well you have a little willy so nothing else can go wrong well not that matters lol


I'll be outlifting you again by Christmas, boyo!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'll be outlifting you again by Christmas, boyo!


on what pork pies :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> on what pork pies :lol:


Melton Mowbray is one of my favourite towns. They have a cattle market every wednesday.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Saw this... My physio (Charlotte MacGill) did a spot at the UKBFF North (I think Stu Cosgrove must have helped organize it, as she was giving trophies out at the end).






Fit.

*Training Update - Chest*

Flat DB Bench

30kgx20

35kgx20x2 SRS.

42.5kgx5x3

Incline db bench

35kgx8x3

Flyes, pyramidded and supersetted from 25kg to 45kg and back.

Got interrupted after my first set of db bench by a lad asking about training legs. Gave him a bit of advice, might let him work in with me one day as he's one of those lads that wants to make changes.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I have an appointment next week to get my thumb looked at. It's been dislocated since February.

Bit stupid not to get it looked at sooner, but had more important things to do (sex)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Although your short fat ugly and have a small cock you could actually be a hand model


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Although your short fat ugly and have a small cock you could actually be a hand model


Little know n fact he already has.. for the selective dwarf market!!

View attachment 83758


Loves you really Teddy...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice nails


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I have an appointment next week to get my thumb looked at. It's been dislocated since February.
> 
> Bit stupid not to get it looked at sooner, but had more important things to do (sex)


Wow they look like they have never seen a hard days labour in there life !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Wow they look like they have never seen a hard days labour in there life !!


You would know all about that lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> You would know all about that lol


Hey I got mouse wheel burns on mine !! scars, indian ink dot, psoriasis and hair !!!

**** that dont sound good !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Hey I got mouse wheel burns on mine !! scars, indian ink dot, psoriasis and hair !!!
> 
> **** that dont sound good !


Lol no mate it don't lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> Although your short fat ugly and have a small cock you could actually be a hand model


JT and I actually discovered that we are identical hand twins this year. Maybe there's a market for that...?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> JT and I actually discovered that we are identical hand twins this year. Maybe there's a market for that...?


haha loving the avi :lol:

hows jt after his royal counties defeat


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm tempted to get the eyes tattooed on my belly :lol:

I haven't seen him since before royal counties. Sv day is same as mma day!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Wednesday Night/Thursday Day: *Cardio*

Didn't eat anything but pussy all day. 

Last night, short session:

Front squats

60kgx10

80kgx10

100kgx5x3 Paused

120kgx3x3

140kgxf Tried it raw, no wraps or belt. Got out of the hole, but couldn't finish it. Had to dump it.

140kgxf Unracked, got in position, nearly fainted, re-racked. Must remember to breathe :lol:

Belt on, no wraps:

120kgx3x3 PAUSED. Acceleration to top with bar bounce.

Quad extensions:

Half stack - 20 reps, pause at top, slow negative.

Full Stack - 30 reps, rest paused, pause at top, slow negative.

Semi-good session.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks like a good session


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Not sure I am ever going to be able to look at you the same way now Mr Mowgli??? lol :blink:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

My eyes can't judge anything they see as they look at me in the mirror every day


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, umm I can see the confusion, you and a pussy lol :innocent:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Lol, umm I can see the confusion, you and a pussy lol :innocent:


Wash your mouth out, you ginger schmuck! I'm nails!

NAILS!

I'm also wet, warm, and welcoming. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Drunk a bottle of scotch last night. Went to the gym this morning, still drunk, pulled a muscle in my neck. :lol:

Douche.

Should be alright tomorrow, done a few contrast showers and it's not as stiff.

Tomorrow I train quads, hams and glutes with lots of volume. Front squats, extensions, curls, ghrs, hyper extensions, and spine depending.... Leg press and light light light Romanian deadlifts.

Also thinking about next cycle. Money is going to be very tight for the foreseeable, so I'll continue being natty until I have a comp to prep for (winter, I've been told).

Preferably I'd do test, tren, and an oral. Though I'll probably make do with just test and a few weeks of orals.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Last night until this afternoon... HIIT "Cardio". Fasted.

Legs this afternoon. Still fasted.

Front squats -

Barx20

40kgx20

60kgx20

80kgx10x4

Very fast.

Seated ham curls. Pause on contraction and 4sec negative

Quarter stackx25

Half stackx30x3

Penguin walked over to..

Leg extensions, pause on contraction and 4sec negative

Half stackx30x4

Then dragged myself to...

Ghrs

Bwx20x3

Hyperextensions

Bwx20x3 pause at the top, 4sec negative

Decided that was plenty as I could barely walk at this point.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Doms in legs. I've missed them so much 

Tonight is Time Under Tension chest.

Hammer Strength Decline press - 3 seconds up, 2 at top (no elbow lockout), 5 seconds down. Yes, 10 seconds per rep. No pause or rest between reps, always under tension.

70kgx8

90kgx8x2

110kgx8

130kgx3 (positive failure)

Dropped to 90kgx13

Flyes - fast positive, 2 sec pause, 4 second negative.

25kgx30

35kgx30

45kgx8

That's all that is required.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Today - arms. For the sake of it. Moving back into my old house on Friday, living on my own with my dog until I find a lodger. Can't wait!

OH triceps bar extensions

Rope pulldowns

Supersetted with

Bar pushdowns

Supersetted with

OH rope extensions

Repeated, drop setted, no rest.

Dips

Preacher curls.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Josh would make a good house mate


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

:lol:

Front squats

60kgx10

80kgx10

100x10

120x5

130x3

140x2 belt only

Happy with that.

Seated ham curls

Half stackx20x3

Ghrs

Bwx20x3 pause at the top.

Glute and ham work definitely making a big difference.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good sesh mo .

i have a new journal you cant post in it but you can post in the old one 

reasons will be clear when you see it 

hows your back and glute these days ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> :lol:
> 
> Front squats
> 
> ...


Looking strong there mate good stuff, You've got a pretty respectable front squat, don't you do a back squats?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Matt, as Josh said - I'm avoiding back squats (and deadlifts) for the time being due to previous back injuries. I can comfortably hit front squats though as my spine can stay more upright and is in a stronger position throughout the movement. I really like fronties as an exercise anyway, they hit the quads and glutes well, improves core stability, and you look like a dude squatting with a bar sitting on your collarbone 



ewen said:


> good sesh mo .
> 
> i have a new journal you cant post in it but you can post in the old one
> 
> ...


I'll check it out brah.

My glute is all OK, it's filled back out and feels as strong as the other one. Spine is getting stronger, but I occasionally have iffy moments where I think it's going to twist or slip. Funnily enough, never when I'm lifting weights.. usually just when I'm sitting down or walking around Just me being a pussy


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Thanks Matt, as Josh said - I'm avoiding back squats (and deadlifts) for the time being due to previous back injuries. I can comfortably hit front squats though as my spine can stay more upright and is in a stronger position throughout the movement. I really like fronties as an exercise anyway, they hit the quads and glutes well, improves core stability, and you look like a dude squatting with a bar sitting on your collarbone
> 
> I'll check it out brah.
> 
> My glute is all OK, it's filled back out and feels as strong as the other one. Spine is getting stronger, but I occasionally have iffy moments where I think it's going to twist or slip. * Funnily enough, never when I'm lifting weights.. usually just when I'm sitting down or walking around Just me being a pussy *


I get that. its because you think about form and your back when doing weights but dont think about it bending over to turn the tv off !!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Bending over?? My tv is at shoulder height thanks! None of this bending over malarkey!

Had a nice little session for neglected parts last night. In this order:

Biceps

Alternated pinwheel/Hammer curls

Ez bar curls

Rope hammer curls, cheat up slow down.

Triceps

Rope tricep pulldowns

Overhead extensions

Dips

Back

Lat bar pulldowns

Rope straight arm pulldowns

Close grip rows

Hammer grip chins

Ghrs

Grip

Static holds.

Felt good. Ate loads.

Anything to avoid doing the washing! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

static holds so you mean you grabbed your willy hard several times on the vinegar stroke lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't even have to use my hand for that. My willy muscle is stronger than any muscle in my body


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

For the sake of recording it..

Front squats

WARMUPS

Followed by

145kgx2 pb since injury. Should have tried 150kg.

5 sets of ghrs 15kgx20

Plenty of acceleration.

Back has been feeling a bit Sh1t this week after some vigorous standing up "cardio".. Did some inversion again and it's feeling better ish.

Btw.. Don't know if I said already. I'm back in my own house now, living with my dog. Been having daily "cardio" sessions for the last two weeks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

with the dog :thumb:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

That too... Walks and little runs.

Cardio is snagging though. NOT with the dog!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

No training except for "cardio", but did a few plyo jumps today.

Jumps for height.

Jumps for distance

Nothing measured, but I can jump surprisingly high for a fatty. Really want to measure my highest box jump now!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> No training except for "cardio", but did a few plyo jumps today.
> 
> Jumps for height.
> 
> ...


film yourself jumping onto the kitchen worktop


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

There's barely enough space to walk in my kitchen, but I'll check the logistics of it on my day off tomorrow


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I checked the logistics.. If I fall, I'll fall backwards and crack my head open on the worktop on the other side. Yeah I'm a pu5sy... I could defo clear it though!

Training today..

AM - chest

Flat db bench upto 45kgx8x2

Incline bench upto 80kgx8. Don't like this.

Flyes upto 45kg x8x3

Mingster dipsx12x3

PM -LEGS!

Front squats -

WARMUPS then

130x3x3 so easy

140x2x2 so easy

120x1x1x1x1x1 3 second pause at the bottom. Horrible.

45 degree leg press

Loaded with 100kg+ sled 8 reps

Added 50kg 8 reps

Repeated until 350kg on sled.

Then 350kgx8x3

GHRs

25kgx15x3

Sat down for a few minutes and hobbled out of the gym.

Happy, especially with the squats.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice fronties mowgli


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> nice fronties mowgli


Cheers buddy! Fancy a sesh in early July?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Cheers buddy! Fancy a sesh in early July?


Yeah why not mate!

haha

Very impressive front squats, I am repping 90kg 1x3 so far, but not pushed them yet! When I do I want to be deadlifting a **** load more, and squatting alot more too. :thumb:

Good Work Mowgli.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Cheers buddy! Fancy a sesh in early July?


possibly mate

will let ya know closer time for sure buddy

you going for any comps this year mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> film yourself jumping onto the kitchen worktop


He would not have the head room , Oh no wait. Forget i said that !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Big day today 

8:00am

45 mins fasted "cardio"

9:30am

Back session.. Also fasted.

Lat bar pulldowns

Warmups

95kgx8x3

Straight arm bar pulldowns

65kgx8x3

RACK DEADLIFTS just below knee

60kgx20

140kgx12

Belt and chalk

180kgx12

220kgx3x3

Hyperextensions with stretch at bottom

Bwx20x2

I did rack deadlifts and they were easy, with no discomfort whatsoever 

Will continue with them until I deadlift from the floor again in August,

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Training last night..

Front squats

60kgx20

80kgx10

100kgx10

120kgx6

140kgx3

150kgxf dumped it

120kgx8

Leg press (focus on glutes/hams)

Worked up in sets of 8x50kg increments to

420kgx8x3

Leg extensions

stackx8x3 Pause at top, slow negative

GHRs

15kgx15x3


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rack deadlifts tonight, followed by cardio. Fasted cardio in the morning, followed by... Omfg.. Events! (Axle c+p and sandbag loading).

I noticed that my right deltoid is very hard and the muscle is much denser than my left. I can only put this down to the excessive amount of masturbating I did during my teens.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Training tonight..

Rack deads

70kgx12

120kgx12

170kgx8

220kgx8

250kgx3x2

270kgx2 (grip went)

220kgx12x2

3 sets of hypers with stretch at the bottom

Bumped into steelicarus and just sat talking to him for an hour while he did cardio. I love that guy 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

fully expecting a joining ceremony for you pair! :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

We do lunch and play footsy/handsy on a regular basis. 

Today.. SV with JT

Flat Bench (kg)

Warmups

100x8

110x1

120xf

110x1

100x5x2

Axle c+p (kg)

60x1

90x1

100x1

110x1 really easy. Could have repped it.

120xfailed clean

120xfailed clean

120xgood clean, nearly pressed

110x1

Didn't actually know any of the weights until JT told me I was nearly pressing 120kg. Haven't done any c+p since february I think, so was surprised. Think the front squats have made the difference.

Sandbags to 4ft platform. About 10 metres I think?

100kg, 110kg, 120kg - first run

100kg, 110kgxf - second run.

Hamstrings are tight from all the posterior stuff I've done this week.

Left it there.

Bit of a stale session, but nice to get back into a bit of events 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Front squats..

Warmups

153kgx1 pb since injury

Log one motions

Leg extensions

Leg curls

Done

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tired and sore. Barely getting any sleep due to the amount of "cardio" I've been doing every day. Probably not going to help the situation, but this morning I jabbed 2g Test. :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Small session before "cardio" comes around for the eve...

Rack deads (below knee)

120kgx10

170kgx10

220kgx5

250kgx3

270kgx3x3

300xfxf :lol: Bit adventurous tbh. Couldn't shift it.

Hang power cleans.

70kgx6

Sex.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

you fecking stud! :thumb:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> you fecking stud! :thumb:


I'm insatiable.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

TUT arms/shoulders last night.

Hammer Strength seated - 5 sec negative

Warmups

60kg/side - 8x3 pain

Seated strict lateral db raises - 2 second pause at top, 3 sec negative

8kgx12x3

20 rep widowmaker

Face Pulls - 2 sec pause

65kgx12x3

Tricep/Bicep stuff.

Body is aching/sore after heavy (ish) training, too much shagging and not enough sleep. Next week back on jerks/push press.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Trained in the afternoon for once. Love a nice quiet gym. 

Rack deadlifts (knee height) chalk only

120x10

170x8

220x8

Belt on

250x8

260x6

270x6

280x3

Double overhand power shrugs (no belt, chalk only)

120kgx8x3

150kgx5x2

170kgx3x1

Straight arm rope pulldowns FST7

42.5kgx10x7

Bent over db rows

45kgx8x1

60kgx8x2

Dumbell cleans

60kgx5 each side

Back later for arms if I'm not doing "cardio" 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You had a couple pages deleted ?

So what comp we gonna do ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

No, I think my thread has gone a bit buggy though.. Keeps saying there are 2 more pages to read..

Next comp is probably Night of Strength on 1st December, then onto a few proper comps in the new year 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh proper comps 

I'm up for that .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, I figure I've been free of any serious injury for too long. I may as well tempt fate again :lol:

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well you've got lots of cardio in so you'll be in the best shape of your life


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

"Cardio" says "cardio" doesn't count as cardio..

Silly girl. :lol:

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> "Cardio" says "cardio" doesn't count as cardio..
> 
> Silly girl. :lol:
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


she said cardio alot.... does she have a stutter??


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Mowgi,

Looks like your getting into fantastic shape man!:laugh:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers Matt, getting there.. 



paul81 said:


> she said cardio alot.... does she have a stutter??


Errr... she said "Shagging isn't cardio". It wasn't a direct quote.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Training from Wednesday:

Front squats - warmups upto 140kgx1. Was aiming for 140x5 but tendonitis flared up. Joy.

Pussied out of jerks so did a bunch more time under tension shoulders/arms. Trying to get them a bit bigger looking for if/when the sun does finally come out, so been spot injecting bi's/delts as of late.

Oh and I'm going to deadlift... TONIGHT.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you want bigger arms for when im up dont ya  ill out gun you again


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> you want bigger arms for when im up dont ya  ill out gun you again


Haha no... "cardio's" friends are coming up in mid-August and I've been told that she wants to show me off to them. Have to look my best (or as close as possible to..).

We do need to do a gunshot this time though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mid august hmmm make the bank holiday weekend i fancy watching some drunk naked girlies 

defo need a gun shot perhaps even just full on naked gay bear hugging


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah not happening 

Deadlifts.. Regular bar.. From the floor...

Warmups 6 reps, add 50kg repeat

-Belt on-

200kgx3

220kgx1

Tendonitis flared up, carried on.

240kgx1

Speed deads

180x5x3

Very happy. Had the biggest smile on my face, would have been happy with just 200kg if it didn't feel so easy!

I also have a nasty case of the sniffles.

Not sure if I've posted it on here before, or just fb/twitter, but I'm aiming for 300kg by the end of the year. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

happy days buddy


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Felt so good recently that it seemed like a waste of time waiting another month. Spesh with the goals I've set!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Weekend... Lots of "cardio". Apparently I've broken her. :lol:

Today:

Chest+Arms.. Took a DY pre workout just for the sake of it. Hate the feeling of being stimmed up while training, but love the pump these things give.

Anyone knows of a stim-free pre workout, I'm all ears 

Flat db bench

Warmups

47.5kgx3x3

35kgx12x3

Incline bb bench

80kgx8x3

Cable flyes

45kgx12x3

Dropset

45,35,30,25 til failure

Triceps

Rope pulldowns - hany rambod style - 4 sets

Dips - 3 sets

Overhead extensions - FST-7

Biceps

Rope hammer curls - 4 sets

Db hammer curls - 3 sets

Preacher curls - 3 sets

WAS planning on doing FST-7 ezbar curls but was close to vomiting at this stage, so left.

Saw UKM member Asouf and had a little chat. He said I looked well, but he's always nice to me. We'll have a session at some point.

Current weight is 107kg, void of pi55/sh1t and with an empty stomach. 

Either back/delts or legs/delts tomorrow. I'm undecided.. Then I'm off to london on business for a few days.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

aqua test is a great pre workout 

how long you in london for big boy ? and where ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> aqua test is a great pre workout
> 
> how long you in london for big boy ? and where ?


Can't say I haven't thought about it... or throwing an oral in. Thinking maybe dbol in a few weeks (if I can afford it).. or Hemavol or whatever its called :lol: Or just nothing because I don't exactly NEED anything.

I'm back on Thurs or Friday, not sure yet. Being put up in a posh hotel next to Charing Cross station. They have a gym


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Can't say I haven't thought about it... or throwing an oral in. Thinking maybe dbol in a few weeks (if I can afford it).. or Hemavol or whatever its called :lol: Or just nothing because I don't exactly NEED anything.
> 
> I'm back on Thurs or Friday, not sure yet. Being put up in a posh hotel next to Charing Cross station. They have a gym


i stopped in a posh hotel in charing cross when i was a contractor it had 16 bunk beds in one room and *** ends all over the place i was greeted by a big rasta smoking a joint :lol:

even his dog looked stoned .


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Weekend... Lots of "cardio". Apparently I've broken her. :lol:
> 
> Today:
> 
> ...


Not strictly true fella.... What I said was you was looking a lot better than last time I saw you as you looked a fat [email protected]!! Then you saw your ar5e.. lol

Can tell youve put some effort into upperbody and the gunnage though since you pranged your back..

Was the kick up the a$$ i needed though... back there most nights whilst off the beer and trim up for summer..

Just need little Steve to do the business then I can treat myself and use my Egypt goodies!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Asouf said:


> Not strictly true fella.... What I said was you was looking a lot better than last time I saw you as you looked a fat [email protected]!! Then you saw your ar5e.. lol
> 
> Can tell youve put some effort into upperbody and the gunnage though since you pranged your back..
> 
> ...


im not the only one then :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> im not the only one then :lol:


I just heard what I wanted to hear :lol:

So regardless of calling me a fatty... I appreciate the kind words - cheers buddy!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Severely hungover, still have a bit of a cold... Deadlifts 

Warmups

220x3 no belt.

Belt on

250kgx1

Speed deads

200kg 3x3

GHRs

BWxloads pauses/twitches/negatives

Adding in romanians next week as main weakness is just below the knee and I can feel my hams struggling at that point. Strong from floor and locking out though.

Going well 

Getting ready for London.... Bit!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

London was horrifically messy. Horrendous.



Today - light shoulders to pass the time.

seated smith press

60kgx12x3

80kgx10x2

Slow negatives, as always.

lateral raises. Leaning away at 70 degrees.

20kgx12x3

Slow negatives, pause at the top.

That's it. Pointless posting this up tbh

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello 

Tuesday.. Deadlifts+assistance

Deadlifts

Warmups, 50kg increments upto

220x3x3

240kgx1x3 (3 singles, 5 second pause at top, slow negatives)

Lat pulldowns. Slow negatives

Straight arm pulldowns. Paused with stretch and slow negatives

GHRs - 10kg at arms lengthxloads

Deadlifts felt really good. Its the assistance I'm struggling with. Neglected my back so much that I'm weak on simple movements and can only manage 8 bw chins!!

.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Some very good workouts there you strong git. Good work Mowgli, must be one of the best deadlifters on here are you?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good deads mate 

is this your first real dead session for a while ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers lads, this is my 3rd deadlift session lifting from the floor since I injured myself squatting back in january. Before that - the last time I deadlifted was when we trained at Ministry at new year 

First two sessions were singles upto a max to let me judge where I am.

Sesh 1 - 240kgx1

Sesh 2 - 250kgx1

Matt, I'm an average deadlifter for my weight. It just happens to be the thing I'm best at and enjoy the most


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Cheers lads, this is my 3rd deadlift session lifting from the floor since I injured myself squatting back in january. Before that - the last time I deadlifted was when we trained at Ministry at new year
> 
> First two sessions were singles upto a max to let me judge where I am.
> 
> ...


you should be good at cardio by now you`ve done lots of it :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll always be sh1t at cardio :lol:

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

This journals a bit like mine except it has decent weights in it and sex !!

Basically mine has a bald man with not many other posters !!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm alright with the lack of readers. I just keep updating to keep track for myself 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I'm alright with the lack of readers. I just keep updating to keep track for myself
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


Same here ! Its kinda nice looking through a journal that has more info than banter


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Spot on! I'm going to revisit yours at some point when I'm near a pc, promise!

Trained arms this morning. Nothing massive to report.

However... Was having lunch with Steelicarus, and in walks in a fella I competed against (and beat narrowly) in my first comp last year. Had a brief chat and hopefully be competing against him in december 

Unfortunately, he's looking massive 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Had a chest infection, so haven't trained for the last week. Still coughing/sweating, but fancied...

Deadlifts.

Warmups (3 reps + 50kg, repeated to 220kg)

220kgx3 beltless

Belt on

240kgx2 (dead stop)

250kgx1

200kgx5 speed reps, 3 sets. Dead stop each rep.

Everything felt heavy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oh good pulling


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers buddy.. Didn't expect to be pulling these numbers anytime soon.

Today... Chest/triceps. Quick session 'cause it was fvxking horrible in the gym. Got air con? Use it!

Flat db bench

Warmups upto 45kgx10

50kgx5x2 PB

Flyes

Rope pulldowns

Too fvcking hot.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

air con lol you seen our dungeon :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Massive gym chain - 40 a month.. I expect air con!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:lol:

your going soft


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't care! I'm still really good looking.

Reckon I'll get a few reps on the monster 60kg dumbells by the end of august


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Don't care! I'm still really good looking.
> 
> Reckon I'll get a few reps on the monster 60kg dumbells by the end of august


 :lol: that deserves another :lol:

see how i feel the day after my comp ill let you take me to meet your bezzie mate josh so you can feltch each other while i watch :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Had a chest infection, so haven't trained for the last week. Still coughing/sweating, but fancied...
> 
> Deadlifts.
> 
> ...


Fantastic pulling mate, be when I can pull like that:thumb:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers Matt 

Had some bad news, so angry shoulder/arm session.

Strict press

40kgx12

60kgx12

80kgx8x3

Slow negatives, as always.

100kg push press x 3

Lateral raises

20kgx12

25kgx12x2

Rope Tricep pulldowns

65kg Stackx12x3

Rope hammer curls

65kg stackx12x3

2 seperate people have commented that I look bigger/leaner and a better shape than previously. Jokers.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Cheers Matt
> 
> Had some bad news, so angry shoulder/arm session.
> 
> ...


you alright dude ?

tidy session though .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

My dog's pretty ill mate and I found out today that my ex cancelled the pet insurance back in january.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh , I'm sure she had good reason to idk .

Hope everything works out mate .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> Oh , I'm sure she had good reason to idk .
> 
> Hope everything works out mate .


Unfortunately, she didn't mate. Trying my best to be nice, but sh1t like this doesn't help. 

Today - superfast pre-p1ssup front squats

60kgx12

100kgx2x2

120kgx2

140kgx1

160kgx1

Happy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Unfortunately, she didn't mate. Trying my best to be nice, but sh1t like this doesn't help.
> 
> Today - superfast pre-p1ssup front squats
> 
> ...


we all do things we think are justified at the time , take some of your fb pictures for example :lol: some of them are just :blink: wtf :wacko:

nice squatting top stuff , will you be in shape on the 25th ? i know your training hard for me


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> we all do things we think are justified at the time , take some of your fb pictures for example :lol: some of them are just :blink: wtf :wacko:
> 
> nice squatting top stuff , will you be in shape on the 25th ? i know your training hard for me


 :lol: I told you, I'm training hard for when I meet "cardio's" mates! :lol:

Will I fvck be in shape though! I still look as sh1t as I did in December!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> :lol: I told you, I'm training hard for when I meet "cardio's" mates! :lol:
> 
> Will I fvck be in shape though! I still look as sh1t as I did in December!


 :lol:

so you setting up a few hidden cams are ya


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> :lol:
> 
> so you setting up a few hidden cams are ya


Oh they're not staying in my house! I'm sh1tting my pants about meeting them enough as it is! As if I'd let them into my home!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Oh they're not staying in my house! I'm sh1tting my pants about meeting them enough as it is! As if I'd let them into my home!


you fcuking girl , let them stay and touch you :lol:

mmmm tied up with females drunk


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Not happening!

Spent most of the afternoon shagging. Ate a bit of food... then..

Deadlifts:

Romanian deadlift Warmups 70kg-220kg triples 50kg increments.

Regular deadlift 230kgx3x3

Hypers

20kgx15x4

Pullover machine

Stackx12x3

Bent over DB rows

47.5kgx15x3

fin.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Hams are very sore from yesterday 

Pre-"cardio" sesh

Hammer strength seated military press

50kgx20

80kgx20

110kgx12

120kgx5/4/2 rest paused

Rear delt cable flyes

30kgx8x3

V-bar tri pushdowns

Stackx20x3

Now for "cardio"


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

evening mate hows things ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> evening mate hows things ?


Hey buddy! Hope you're well. Not long until our rendezvous later this month!

Not having the best time, £120 of vet bills in the last week with more to come - and been quoted £1400 for an operation shes going to need. Not best pleased! I've had a chesty cough for 3 weeks too, so might end up having to go to the docs if it doesn't get better quicksharp.

On the positive side, work is good, training is going really well - despite illness, and my knob is swollen from all the "cardio".


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah I'm looking forward to it mate .

It's only money mate and making sure doggy is ok is more important .

So are you and cardiovascular gonna put a show on for us


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> Yeah I'm looking forward to it mate .
> 
> It's only money mate and making sure doggy is ok is more important .
> 
> So are you and cardiovascular gonna put a show on for us


I know, shes my baby! 

Erm.. no, but you'll meet her. That's meet, NOT meat!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ur tattoo on ur belly reminds me of,-










lol. belly button is the mouth.

thats all  well done on ur journal


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur tattoo on ur belly reminds me of,-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: it's not a tattoo - ewen drew it with MS Paint!

Cheers


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Spot on! *I'm going to revisit yours at some point when I'm near a pc, promise*!
> 
> Trained arms this morning. Nothing massive to report.
> 
> ...


 :whistling:

Hope your dogs ok bud, They are little heart breakers when something goes wrong !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Mowgli you looking good as every man, well done, liking your journal your getting fecking strong now mate. Is that a PB on the front squat very good. Liking the sessions, lots of varity good to see, you still do deadlifts mate?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers lads  she's doing really well now retro. Final docs appointment tomorrow hopefully.

Matt, my best front squat was 180kg last year (june time). Getting there slowly 

Still deadlifting, feeling really good allover at the moment (except one of my knees, which feels a bit dodgy atm)

Today:

Pre exhausted quads:

Extensions

Warmups

75kg Stackx30 reps rest paused. Was fvcking horrible.

Front squats

60kgx12

100kgx10x3

Horrific

Seated military press

Warmups

70kgx8x3

Lateral raises

20kgx10

25kgx8x3

Went to asda. Felt massive.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Went to asda. Felt massive loolllll


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

asda you tight fcuker 

you using knee sleeves ? you should .

2 weeks and ill be banging the wife in your bed with `cardio` while you watch from the wardrobe :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> asda you tight fcuker
> 
> you using knee sleeves ? you should .
> 
> 2 weeks and ill be banging the wife in your bed with `cardio` while you watch from the wardrobe :lol:


It's 2 mins away from the gym! Just 'cause the only supermarket you have in a 20 mile radius is fvcking Sainsbury's you posh cvnt!

I'm not using anything on my knees all mate, I plan on getting some double ply sleeves when I'm brave enough to spend the coin! They're alright most of the time (feels fine today), it's just tendonitis in my patellar tendon which makes extension a bit uncomfortable. Still works like 

My bed is only 2 months old mate. There's no way in hell I'm letting you violate it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha hmmm could be your birthday soon then ...

id shop at morrisons if i could


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I am 28 years old on 16th August. Yes 28 years old, I'm not fibbing.

In a 10 mile radius, I have 2xSainburys, 5xTesco (2 Express, 1 of the Tescos is the biggest in Europe), 2xAsda and 1xMorrisons. I don't understand why there are so many. I remember when I was a kid, we had to drive for 30 minutes to get to a supermarket!

good for emergency barbeque meat/beer runs like this evening. Peppered steaks, burgers and beers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

28 :lol: your older than marc .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> 28 :lol: your older than marc .


He's at least 5 years older than me!! Douche.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You look older :lol:

How far is moss farm northwich from your place ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

It'll be about 40-50 minutes I think


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Deadlifts again 

Warmups

70kgx20 (romanian deadlift)

Singles from here

120kg

170kg

200kg

220kg

Belt on

250kg

260kg pb since injury

Speed deadlifts

220kg 4 sets of 3 reps, then 1 set of 2 reps. (Dead stop, reset on each rep)

Hardest session of this cycle yet. The 260kg lift was horrible, I wanted to give up half way through. Speed deads were ok for the 1st 2 reps in each set. The 3rd was always horrible.

I still feel weak in my hams when coming off the floor, so more assistance work needed there. Probably wide stance leg press and paused romanians..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done jungle boy good work .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks bro 

Very sore now!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Couldn't sleep, and was flicking through twitter and saw Steelicarus was going to the gym. Sent him a text and went for some early morning deadlifts and a brohug 

Deload deadlift

Warmups

220kgx3 felt easy

180kgx3x5 speed reps. Flew up.

Easy day


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Sitting in a pub waiting for 'cardio' to show up. Thought I'd write a few notes on how I feel about injuries/training to stave off my boredom.

I'm feeling really fvcking good.

That's all.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Today

AM: chest/triceps

Flat db press

Warmups

50kgx5x2

Incline bb bench

Warmups

90kgx8x3

Cable Flyes

45kgx15

Various tricep stuff.

PM

Back

Low cable row close grip

Warmups

110kgx6x5

Straight arm pulldowns (bar)

50kgx8x3

Face pulls

72kgx12x3

Lat bar pulldowns

80kgx12x2

Spent.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you trying to get buff for someone


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

:lol:

She said I should make my back bigger.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

She's seen my pics hasn't she 

She can't wait to meet me can she (she's wet for me)


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

She's seen a pic of you mate. If you wanna try your luck, you're gonna have to shave. She doesn't do beards 

Looking forward to having you and becky up... Spare room is a no-go I'm afraid, but I've got loads of space in my lounge for ya... sorry bro


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

She won't see my beard :innocent:

Can't stay the Sunday for ale as moving house will drink with you when we do a comp though , and I'm pretty excited to be seeing you again .

BTW I'm happy that things are going your way .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Aww crap. Alright buddy. If you change your mind at short notice thats fine. Not got an ish with that!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmmm maybe if we leave early Mon morning .

Will see mate


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Whatever you like, I'm off til tuesday


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Monday evening - Legs (focus on hams/glutes)

Wide stance leg press (Barely mostly hams/glutes, barely touches quads)

Warmups (5 sets of 20 reps upto working weights)

480kgx10x3

GHRs

BWx20x2

20kgx15x2

Limped out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good sesh mate .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Trying to address a few weaknesses. My hams have almost disappeared!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Trying to address a few weaknesses. My hams have almost disappeared!


thats because all the cardio you been doing has released cortisol into them :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Nah its because I didn't squat or deadlifts for months on end!

Went to see a specialist hand consultant today. Had a poke at my thumb and looked at the xray. Getting sent for an mri scan on it at some point soon.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

What was your best squat ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

227.5kgx2 buddy 

No belt no wraps


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> 227.5kgx2 buddy
> 
> No belt no wraps


ive gone and tweaked my knee by sat on my ass all week doing my door badge ffs however im hoping im good to squat tomorrow i might try 230x2 .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> ive gone and tweaked my knee by sat on my ass all week doing my door badge ffs however im hoping im good to squat tomorrow i might try 230x2 .


Save yourself for the weekend mate. If you do anything, just do a few speed reps with 50% weight followed by contrast baths for your knees.

Then hit a big Mowgli-beating PB next week


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Felt like doing something different just for a change.

Pre-exhausted shoulders with seated smith press. Several sets of high reps 80kg to failure.

Then:

Flat db bench

35kgx12x5

Cable flyes

40kgx12x3

Excellent pump.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha so you mean your trying to look massive so your not dwarfed by me on sat/sun


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm teeny tiny buddy, I've got no chance against you in any sort of size comparison


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Deadlifts 

Warmups upto (40kg increments)

240kgx3

Speed deadlifts

200kgx8x3

Yes 3 sets of 8 and they were all FAST!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Deadlifts
> 
> Warmups upto (40kg increments)
> 
> ...


lets face it because of my impending visit you`ve finally got your ass into gear :lol:

very well done though and im not jell at all :no:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I've got a comp in december and the gf (and maybe her mates) are spectating! I need to put on a good show!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I've got a comp in december and the gf (and maybe her mates) are spectating! I need to put on a good show!


i knew it


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Deadlifts - focus on weaknesses

14" Deadlifts from blocks

warmups upto 220kg

240kgx2

250kgx2

260kgx1

SLDL from floor

220kgx1x4

240kgx1x2

That's all.

main issue with deads is mid-shin, so focus today was pickups from there. Hard to get the bar moving without the momentum I usually get from the floor, but lockouts were really fast. SLDLs felt good, and felt close to my max.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice session matey .

race to 300 is on


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't remember when you said you were aiming for?

I still have end of the year in my sights.. it's a big ask, but I really fancy it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Can't remember when you said you were aiming for?
> 
> I still have end of the year in my sights.. it's a big ask, but I really fancy it!


ill go with new years day at the latest hows that sound ?

thats an even bigger ask for me but im up for it


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> ill go with new years day at the latest hows that sound ?
> 
> thats an even bigger ask for me but im up for it


First to hit, or closest to 300 wins. 

No idea what the prize is...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> First to hit, or closest to 300 wins.
> 
> No idea what the prize is...


deal , 300 is the only prize i want for now


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

That'll do me buddy. I've been chasing that number forever


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Con just posted about pulling 315lbs for 300 reps in 2 hours. Lots of sets of 10, then smaller sets.

Challenge accepted.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Thursday - chest

Flat db press

Warmups

Then 45kgx8

50kg 8x3 pb

Going to try 60kg dbs next week

Incline db fly press

25kg warmup

30kgx12x4

Cable flyes

30kg warmup

40kgx12x3

Then Phil the PT came over for a chat, patted my chest and asked whether I'd "oiled it". I said "no mate, its just sweaty".

He meant had I jabbed there, so I guess it was a compliment.

Bodyweight was 17st 4.5lbs after a massive poo.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Your chest looked bigger but maybe coz your fatter .

I'm about 17 and half after a few days of hardly eating and packing and moving I even seen 4 abs poking through .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not MUCH fatter you c0ck!! 

When you saw me last, I'd barely eaten anything for 4 weeks!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

A good 5% extra body fat , body like josh :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

You were looking a bit skinny mate, you on Atkins or something?? :lol:

Tried high rep deadlifts. Double overhand, no belt

Warmupsx20 no rest

140kgx10x5 (30 seconds rest between sets)

Puked in my mouth a bit on the 4th set. Original challenge was 300 in 2 hours. Thought "Fvck that" after the first set, upped the intensity and left it there.

Didn't like it. Too much like cardio, and didn't realise until the last set that the bar was almost ready to break (collar was coming off).

Then did:

Seated cg rows

72.5kgx20x3

Too much like cardio

Straight arm rope pulldowns

50kgx20x3

Too much like cardio

Db shrugs

45kg EHx20x3

Too much like cardio

Back to heavy(ish) stuff next week....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Up your pizza to 3 a day slim


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I will donate something to the winner, it will be a suPRIZE ! but it will be sh1t !!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Haha, thatd be super retro! 

Had food poisoning yesterday, felt run down and weak today but trained anyway.

Deadlifts.

Romanian Warmups upto 210kgx3

Then

230kgx2

240kgx2

250kgx1

255kgx1

160kg speed reps rest paused (10 breaths between)

14 reps, 9 reps, 6 reps, 3 reps.

Db bench

Warmups upto 45kgx8

50kgx5x3

Flyes

35kgx12x3

Done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice deadlifts grrrr


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

If I were on more than 250mg test E10D I'd be pulling more


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Today:

Shoulders

Oh Db press 32.5kgx10x3

Dropset on third. 25/20/17.5

Cable lateral raises

30kgx8x3

That's all.

Sv might be doing another comp in november. If the events are better than the last cardiofest they did, I might enter.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good sesh mate , fcuk reppage I really wanna test my max in a comp with others .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm gonna go train events with Shane next week, hopefully convince him that maxle or max log is a good idea (even though its a **** event for me). No better way to beat a pb than in competition 

Its indoors, so don't see why not..

Max dead would be nice too.

But saying that, I've described the event I'm doing on 1st december.. :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I have got the prize

Its a signed photo ........................................... OF ME !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Erm yeah thanks retro mowgli pulled 300 last night


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its in the post !!!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Well done buddy, knew you could do it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Send it to Rick :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Deadlifts+ assistance 

Deadlifts

Warmups upto 250kgx5

270kgx3

290kgx3

300kgx3

Straps on

300kgx3x4

GHRs

Bwx30x3 hands extended dead hang between sets

Seated cable row

110kgx8x3

Straight arm cable pulldown

57.5kgx12x3

Last set drop to

50kgx3,35kgx6, 25kgx5

Done

All deadlifts were from blocks, bar height was 18".. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol you beat me to it you get a naked pic signed by and of retro mental :lol:

You lucky bastard


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

:lol: errr you can have it mate. Though I've not pulled 300kg from the floor yet, grip is good enough, shame the rest isn't!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

You got it in the bag ! lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a different approach compared to Ewen. And physiologically, I'm better suited to static lifts than he is.

However, I have every faith that it'll be close all the way to the very end. Current max deadlift is only 5-10kg difference


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I have a different approach compared to Ewen. And physiologically, I'm better suited to static lifts than he is.
> 
> However, I have every faith that it'll be close all the way to the very end. Current max deadlift is only 5-10kg difference


Well if it ends with only a 5kg difference i will send you both a pic for being good sports !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You are right your a more compact static litter but its now my priority to become static monster status


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm still sh1t at pressing though :lol:

Chest only

Db flat bench

Warmups

50kg 5x5

30kg 8x3 paused reps

Cable Flyes

50kgx8x5

Incline db flyes

30kgx10x3


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Night of strength is cancelled. Looking for a comp early next year now.

Was tempted by Craig's manchesters strongest man, but its way too soon unfortunately.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Had a long weekend of sight-seeing/walking/cardio in Lincoln. Bit too much drinking and not enough eating.

Deadlifts

Warmups

Singles in 50kg increments upto

260kgx1

Then

Romanian deadlifts

220x3

180x5x3

Done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Got a funny feeling your lifts are gonna rocket soon lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Somewhere down the line. Baby steps for the now


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Been natty for a while now. Thinking about next cycle. Test and an oral, plus HCG and nolva... not sure what oral yet. Maybe dbol..

No competitions coming up at the moment, so just going to continue as I am - working on lifts/improving tech/increasing weights/staying (relatively injury free). I've ordered a bit of kit from strength shop..

Odin triple ply knee and elbow sleeves

Dave Ostley Training tacky.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Let me know how you get on with sleeves mine are single ply .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> Let me know how you get on with sleeves mine are single ply .


I will mate. I've tried the single ply ones a few times and they're just nice for a bit of warmth but don't offer any real support. Everyone I've spoken to that has the thor or odin sleeves swear by them and use them for pretty much everything.

I'm curious as to whether a triple ply sleeve will offer much spring, or if it will just be stiff/supportive.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I did buy some triple ply but never got them on so I might go for double .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> I did buy some triple ply but never got them on so I might go for double .


Do you have them still?? I'd have had them off you!

How stiff are they really?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I might still have them but they were sized wrong so strengthshop sold them off cheap I bought them on the off chance but never got them over my forearms and they were meant to be knee sleeves lol only paid a five .

They were super stiff , I know a guy that bought some a few years ago and his are still stiff but very supportive .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I'm worried that they might be too stiff. Will see though.. Hopefully they'll arrive today


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Got them 

They're very stiff. I half wish I'd got the thor sleeves, but I'm sure they'll be fine. They more comfortable than wraps and I can have them on during an entire workout.

The knee sleeves fit really well. The elbow sleeves are always going to be a ballache to put on, despite my spaghetti arms!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I need some lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Deadlifts again. Deload next week.

Warmups

120kgx3

170kgx3

200kgx3

Belt on

220kgx2

250kgx1 (FAST!!)

265kgx1 (SLOOOOW!) PB since injury.

Straps and belt

227.5kgx5x2

That's all for this session and this microcycle. Very happy with how things are going considering current stress levels/sh1t diet/lack of PEDs.

Did consider wearing the knee sleeves for this session, but they're so thick, I'd worry that they'd interfere with the bar path.

Shower now and Cardio is cooking dinner for me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cardio is cooking fcuking hell , what you having micro rice and a can of tuna lol

- - - Updated - - -

nnice pb .

cardio is cooking lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers mate. Stones throw away from 600lbs 

She's cooked twice for me this week!!!

Tonight was 3 courses..

Ricotta and spinach filo parcels

Chicken cacciatorre + tagliatelle

Chocolate covered raspberries

Phwooooaar 

I'm just cooking up a massive chilli for breakfast/lunch/dinner tomorrow now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha she trying to poison you lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Still alive 

Shoulders + tri's

Seated barbell press

Warmups

50kg

70kg

80kg

85kg

Working

90kgx2x3

Cable lateral raises

Warmups

15kg

25kg

30kgx8x3

Face pulls

Warmups

65kg

85kg

95kgx8x3

Db Front raises

15kgx10x3

Rope pulldowns

Overhead rope extensions

Done

Want to do some axle work next week. Got a sprained wrist from bench last week, so have had to strap up.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Deadlift - deload

Fast up, slow down, deadstop.

60kgx20 reps.

110kgx10

160kgx10

200kgx5x2

220x1

230x1

No belt. Everything felt light.

BORs

110kgx12x3

Hyperextensions

BWx20x3

Then pyramid.. No rest between steps, pause at the top of every second rep. Slow negatives always..

BWx10

10kgx10

15kgx10

10kgx10

BWxto failure

Horrible. Fvcking horrible. Erectors, glutes, hams all

Straight arm rope pulldowns

Warmup set

65kgx10x3 (8reps on last set, rest, then 3 more)

Done.

Booked a holiday to Tenerife with "cardio" next June. Haven't had a proper beach holiday since I was in my teens!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good sessions going on matey .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks buddy 

Left out any leg training for a while as my knee has been pretty sore. Thought I'd give the Odin sleeves a go tonight with some front squats:

Warmups: 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx10

120kgx5

130kgx5

140kgx3

150kgx1 really really really easy.

130kgx5x2

LOVE the knee sleeves. No pain in my tendons whatsoever, squats were strong all the way down and up. I think a few weeks and 170kg might go..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good going buddy .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Back is a lot more stable in the squats, thanks to all the deads 

Today wrist is still dodgy, so no pressing: light SLDL instead.

Warmups:

70kgx10

120kgx10

170kgx6

200kgx3

Working sets

220kgx1 I have more ofc,

180x10x3 easy.

Heavy deads again next week.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Weights are starting to look a little bit more respectable, as of late. So I'll start getting a few of them recorded.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Yesterday - half ar5ed chest. Wrist still sprained, and left delt is impinging. Giving any pressing a rest for a couple weeks and gonna get some physio.

Flat db bench

Warmups upto

50kgx3x3 couldn't do more.

40kgx12x3

Incline press

Nothing good

Flyes

Nothing good

Tricep work. No dips due to wrist.

Today - deadlifts

Warmups

Working sets:

220kgx3

240kgx1

250kgx2

Speed:

180kgx12x2

Hypers/GHRs afterwards.

Diet still rubbish. Still natty. Body is tired and sore. Everything felt heavy.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Physio this morning.

Had glutes and back released. All ok.

Also found an issue with bicep tendon on the shoulder end. So had physio/release/ultrasound/laser/electro therapy on it.

Went to the gym for a half-ar5ed back session.

Deadlifts.

Warmups

210kg 8 singles

Latbar pulldowns

Bent over rows

Done


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Monday - chest at David Lloyd. I've joined here and will be a member from November onwards 

Flat db bench

Warmups upto 45kgx12x3

50kgx5x5

Incline db bench

40kgx8x3

Hammer strength seated decline press (cable!!!)

Dunnox12x2

Cable flyes

Dunnox12x5

Barbells, plates and dumbells are all Ivanko branded. Nice squat rack, v-squat, hammer strength machines/benches. Lovely

Then 10 continuous sprint lengths of the beautiful pool. Omfg cardio!!!

Then an amazing shower!

Wednesday - squats back at total fitness. Walk in, smells like sh1t.

Front squats-

Warmups upto

150kgx3x2

Very happy. Back still not 100% but comfortable with weight.

Friday - hamstrings at TF. Walk in. Smells like sh1t.

SLDL

Warmups upto

240kgx3

250kgx1

200kgx3x5

Lying ham curls

4 sets of 8 reps

Seated ham curls

4 sets of 8 reps

And now today I have to move house. Joy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Have a fun day buddy , new gym sounds good never seen a hammer strength squat machine .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DkX2WuglLYcw&sa=U&ei=DEx5UNvjKsWxhAfT7ICwCA&ved=0CDgQtwIwCA&usg=AFQjCNHKsixozofePSGt3HPX_XZeVEhIyA

Hope that link works (on my mobile). Its a nice bit of kit and it should let me do a more backsquat-like movement without me messing up my spine.

I'll carry on with front squats.. Just interested to see what sort of stimulus I can get from this 

Hams/groin are in pieces today btw!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mate of mine said he was squatting 360 for 12 reps then i found out it was on one of those machines but its closet machine youll get to a proper squat and keeping your spine safe is priority , i think its just an upside down leg press .

interested to see how you get on with it and what carry over to bb squat it has .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I think its closer to a bb squat than hacks or leg press. So excited to find out.

When I eventually get off my **** and do events, I'll still be going over to SV, and due to my vicinity to the gym from work - I'll probably start mma again when I'm settled


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mixed martial anal ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Rolling around on the floor sweating allover men.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Film it


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I already sweated allover steelicarus one time. He brought it up over lunch.. I think a droplet of sweat went into his mouth :lol:

In other news, I've got a holiday booked for a week in Tenerife next june. I'm determined to be beach-lean for it.. So once winter has set in fully, I'll probably start a new cycle with a few fat burners. Though I'm really worried that if I do get lean, I'll turn into the biggest poser on UK-M...

At the moment, I'm happy with slow progression on weights and cardio. Training is fun, for the most part. Still my favourite hobby, except for fvcking.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dnp


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I've had a bunch of Dnp pills for ages mate! Just never had the balls to take them... Then I broke a bunch when I stood on them drunk so its a bag of half broken pills!

I should also stop drinking.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Or snort some and have a whisky .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I have some materials for a cycle. Grabbing other bits as and when I can... 

Haven't trained all week due to moving house. All done now, so back to the gym on Monday.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Training has ceased for the last couple of weeks due to a house move, new job and spending time with "cardio".

I've done bits of weights and swimming. Nothing to report.

Tonight will be my first official training night at david lloyd. Excited to be lifting with the posh boys!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

pfff, bragging about your poxy new job, over your poxy coffee stand, with your poxy view from your poxy desk (which probably only has 2 drawers!!!)

.... but i aint bitter


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hows things jungle boy


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Paul, I don't have any drawers!!! That and the commute are the only downsides so far!

I'm doing alright thanks, just full of stress with a complete change of environment!

Last night was deadlifts/back. Wasn't in the best frame of mind after being stuck in traffic nearly 2 hours..

Warmups

Triples upto 220kg

Belt on

250kgx1. Struggled.

220kgx3x5 (5 sets of 3 triples)

The bars at david lloyd are amazing btw. Ivanko branded. Good knurling. Whip off the ground. Great stuff.

Followed up with various rows. The machines are all nice. Hammer Strength cables. Get a decent contraction, so they'll do their job I'm sure.


----------

